# #56 CLOSED - Guernsey(Gansey) Fisherman's sweater with Lurker2



## Designer1234

PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

It is important, as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

*Please post "I'm In"as soon as you come into this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post*. 
===================
PLEASE KP MEMBERS -* do not give out other information without first receiving permission from the teacher. This is extremely important, as the teacher has her own methods and has spent hours preparing the classes. We realize that there are other ways to do these things but the Teacher is teaching her methods* it is a matter of courtesy -- 
The teacher would not be doing so if we weren't impressed with her work.

If you make suggestions without checking with her first, it can cause a lot of confusion. This includes links- just check with the teacher privately. This is about the only thing we ask of our students - Thanks for your cooperation -- Our classes run smoothly after organizing and asking knowledgeable people to teach their method.

=====================
#1- Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section and if you have posted here. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.
==============================
*TO MAKE SURE YOU ALWAYS RECEIVE EMAIL NOTIFICATIONS OF POSTS PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING*:

click on *My Profile* at the top of this page to do that. Please read the following:

If you continue to have problems receiving emails about different topics go to:

"my profile" at the top of this or any other page. click on it. 
go to; Sections and subscribe to "Knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234"

once you have done that you will also see "Notification Information "-- there are two little boxes -- please put a tick in each one and you will see where to click so that they are accepted. This will mean that every time you post in any topic you will receive copies of that topic posts until you click unwatch

I would recommend that anyone using the workshops follow the above and you should have no probem receiving posts.

I hope this helps.

==========

*Welcome to the Gansey sweater class with Lurker2*

Please read the above information and then sign 'I'm in" to this workshop .

It starts tomorrow morning and Julie will post the first portion of the class prior to us waking up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Good morning, (our time) from Monday, in New Zealand. I am rather busy just at present - I have to return my library books amongst other errands- I will retrieve the basic instructions for those who are working out their own designs.
As mentioned my principle source is Rae Compton's 'The Complete Book of Traditional GUERNSEY & JERSEY KNITTING' - Batsford Craft Paperback.

_ Guernseys, ganseys and jerseys were knitted mostly in the Sea Ports around the British Isles, with particular patterns having been found specific to various towns.

In the early days of photography a number of people took photographs of guernseys being knitted and worn. Typically they are knitted from a fine woollen yarn, often in dark colours. They are worked in one piece, with seam stitches, and usually an under-arm gusset_.

The patterns that I am attaching were found in garments knitted on Eriskay in the Outer Hebrides of Scotland

There are not exact patterns for the traditional Guernsey- it is a matter of knitting a swatch in stocking stitch, and the design that you have chosen, and calculating from there.

*There are number of questions suggested, to be answered*
:
Which thickness of yarn to use?

What is your tension?

Who is it for and what is the size?

How long from shoulder to lower edge?

How long from lower edge to underarm?

(The difference between the last two gives the depth of the armhole)

How deep is the welt to be?

What type of rib or pattern will be used for the welt?

How many stitches are to be in the gusset?

How many rows or rounds between each increase?
----
Where is the pattern to start?
Does the pattern draw in the material?

*Important* 
(Ropes will need more stitches for the same width, moss stitch will give the greatest width. Vertical patterns will draw in like ribbing, banded designs may need extra rows to get their full length)

What type of shoulder finishing are you going to use?

What type of neck finishing are you going to use?

Is the sleeve to be banded or plain?

How deep is the cuff to be?

Have you remembered seam stitches?

It is suggested that you graph your chart out on graph paper, to make sure you have answered all the necessary questions.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just so you can see the value of the Guernsey/Gansey you will be making I thought you might like to check out this website selling Ganseys commercially:

http://www.manorhouse.clara.net/knitwear/ganseys.htm

This site was brought to my attention by a friend in Australia, thanks, Joy! You will see that they retail for several hundred pounds Sterling.


----------



## Lurker 2

*First step is to knit your swatch, once you have chosen your yarn*

_ Use the needle size as indicated on the ball band as a starting point. Remembering that traditionally the Gansey is knitted on finer needles to give a dense fabric-_ for wind and water proofing. For this reason as well a greasy wool was used- but most often one can only obtain a scoured wool, unless you spin your own!

I would suggest that you use the swatch to practise a Guernsey cast on- this can vary from the thumb method, to two needle cast ons, or if you are keen you could try the knotted cast ons. There are a number of ways of achieving this: you could check out youtube, I just googled 'Guernsey cast on' and came up with several methods to experiment with.

*Remember to record what you have done- it is so easy to forget, even a day later*!
When swatching I like to start with some ribbing, so the piece lies flat when you come to check your stitch count. I discovered by accident that the cast off (bound off edge) that I made before I tried my second needle size made a clear ridge so I knew which was which. I simply picked up the stitches from the cast off edge with my next size up needle.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> I'm in Julie. Do you think it's ok if I use some acrylic yarn that I have a bunch of rather than wool? Or if I use wool, is fingering weight too thin?


I would think it better to try your acrylic, if it is the right weight, when I looked up fingering, it is only 2ply- unless you used it doubled. But of course then you would need a large amount of yarn, and I am not too sure how to calculate it!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I love the look of these sweaters. I will definitely be following this workshop.


They can, by the way, be knitted in cotton, or a cotton mix- for a warmer climate.


----------



## Lurker 2

When you have knitted your swatch, and decided who you are making the guernsey for, that is you know what size you want to knit, you can calculate how many stitches to cast on, + your seam stitches, remembering if you are doing a 2 X 2 rib you need to end up with a multiple of 4. I like a welt of 2 1/2 to 3 inches deep. This is a matter of personal choice! when you have the welt completed, you can mark the position of your seam stitches- with stitch markers. It is a good idea at this point to knit a few inches either stocking stitch, or reverse stocking stitch. You might think of working a name into this band- as I have done on the grey and the blue. 

If you are working out your own design, you will need to join two pieces of graph paper to get it long enough. It is a lot simpler if the front is the same as the back, but you could be really bold and work out a separate design for them.
When I was first starting to draft the design I used a pencil, to make it easier to correct mistakes. Disasters in ink, can be wiped to some extent with 'white out', or Liquid Paper.


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane D said:


> Do i need to get Rae Compton's 'The Complete Book of Traditional GUERNSEY & JERSEY KNITTING' - Batsford Craft Paperback to get the pattern of what we are making..


I am hoping the information I can give you- from it, will be sufficient- is it on Amazon? I to be honest have not looked! But if you have found a copy, it is well worth purchasing such a treasure- there is a wealth of information in it, as also there is in the earlier classic Gladys Thompson's PATTERNS FOR GUERNSEYS JERSEYS & ARANS, Dover, 1969.


----------



## Lurker 2

lpeni said:


> I just checked Amazon for this book and they want $134.00 for it. My library doesn't carry it, but they do carry another Guernsey book so I thought I would see what that entails.


Help- that sounds like it is daylight robbery! Or unfortunately the Classic that it is. And a very old printing- Have you thought of a library interloan?


----------



## Lurker 2

forrestsmum1 said:


> I'm in....finally found the link....very slow me!!


That is wonderful! Glad to see you.


----------



## forrestsmum1

Lurker 2 said:


> Just so you can see the value of the Guernsey/Gansey you will be making I thought you might like to check out this website selling Ganseys commercially:
> 
> http://www.manorhouse.clara.net/knitwear/ganseys.htm
> 
> This site was brought to my attention by a friend in Australia, thanks, Joy! You will see that they retail for several hundred pounds Sterling.


I actually remember being amazed ant the beauty of the patterns and the obvious quality of these hardy garments.


----------



## Lurker 2

For those of you who are freaking out at the suggestion of working from your swatch- and creating your own pattern- the finest ERISKAY Guernsey I have encountered is in Madeline Weston's "Country Weekend Knits." There is also Alice Starmore's "Fishermen's Sweaters" BUT I have been unable to borrow that one- it is not in my library system, and I needed to buy yarn for this project- not interloan fees.

Seriously! I know it is scary going out there and creating your pattern- but it is just an exercise in mathematics- or more accurately arithmetic!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Help- that sounds like it is daylight robbery! Or unfortunately the Classic that it is. And a very old printing- Have you thought of a library interloan?


It is robbery but... like you said such a treasure of information. I am checking my library before I decide if I am going to purchase one.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Fishermans knits and Guernseys? Are they interchangeable? Are Fishermans knits also Guernseys?


Guernsys, Ganseys, and Jerseys are all fishermen's jumpers,(pullover sweaters)and some were knitted by the
fishermen, themselves!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is robbery but... like you said such a treasure of information. I am checking my library before I decide if I am going to purchase one.


That sounds sensible!


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane D said:


> Same here. Our library does not have the book. Found a couple for free on ravelry though...


Did you notice which town the designs relate to?


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane D said:


> yes i did...


There is a multiplicity of source towns and villages- and each has differing designs.


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I have the Country Weekend Knits book and had already marked a couple of sweater in it that I wanted to make. It is a wonderful book.


I especially like that she includes the horseshoe lace design in the yoke for her Eriskay Gansey. - I have always associated that one with the Shetland Islands.


----------



## Lurker 2

For those of you who are busy drafting charts- and for those who want to progress to the welt, given that one has a large cast on, doing back and front together on the circulars- I am sure people will have worked out that placing stitch markers every 20 or maybe every 50 stitches helps greatly. I prefer to cast on on my straight needles- I use a needle 1mm larger than I decided for the rib, and work the first row on the correct size for the ribbing. It is not a disaster if you forget, you can pick up the right size for the next row. I work back and forth a few rows- then transfer to my circular- doing it this way avoids the real disaster of twisted stitches- this is one project that cannot be a mobius! I use the tail yarn to join the tiny seam.
When you get to the motifs it is vital that you use a marker to keep your place, even marking off sections as you finish that motif or part of the chart- and each row as you work your way up the design.

Also when starting the alphabet panel, I find it best to knit about 3 rows stocking stitch, because the letters get lost in the welt ribbing. Also it is next to impossible to read the stitches accurately- hence the use of the paper clips- thanks Sam of the Knitting Tea Party for that hint!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> What a great start to a super workshop. I will be a "tag along" on this, Julie as I cannot get to this just now. I will do this workshop later on. You have created a fantastic sweater. Thank you for all the time, effort and energy you have put into this workshop. I just may "copy" your pattern as there is no way I could come up with such a good pattern.


The design I have come up with is authentic Eriskay motifs- but a lot simpler than the Madeline Weston Guernsey! You are welcome to use it- any questions, just let me know!


----------



## Lurker 2

The interest has been much greater than I had anticipated! Thank you for all the work you do, Shirley!
------------------------
You are very welcome - Obviously - lots of work but worth every word I type and every effort we put out for these workshops. They are exactly what we hoped would Happen.

I appreciate the number of teachers who are willing to work so hard to make exceptional workshops. We are here to help in every way we can -- it is working very well. I thank all of those who teach and all who take the classes. It is very satisfying for us. Our archive section of the workshops is being used more and more by KP members. They remain permanently. That is the main reason we try to keep the workshops on track as they will be referred to later. This one promises to be one of the best. Desig ner.


----------



## Lurker 2

A further gem gifted me by my friend Joy in New South Wales:

http://www.stitchedandstitched.com/?p=1581

another very interesting site that she has found!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Oh, Julie! These are beautiful! What fun!!! It must be a worsted size yarn that is being used for this? If I wanted to make one with 4 or 6 ply cables alternating with a column of something else, would that work? ...still need to make a sweater with cables for my daughter.  ...maybe this is the push I need to get brave and start it for her...


The grey one is a worsted weight Merino yarn that I was gifted by a kind friend who was worried I would be cold this winter- (I am wearing it right now- along with some of my 'fingerless gloves' . It is 64F or 16C and I am feeling cold! It is always relative! The cream one is a 4 ply. The blue is a double knit.


----------



## Lurker 2

Suesknits said:


> Am I missing something? Is there a pattern I can follow or am I supposed to make my own?


I am hoping that some will design their own. But there are many Eriskay designs that are available as patterns. The one I like best is in Madeline Weston's 'Country Weekend Knits'.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Weston, or Starmore?


Weston- and I have just discovered that the yarn is too heavy! So trying to decide what to do. Maybe think better after some sleep.
And have just put in a request for the Starmore one from the library- will need to come from one of my old stamping grounds but seems that it is availbe so shouldn't be too long getting here. In the meantime I will decide what to do about the Erisky Gansey as I really do want to dpo this one.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Weston- and I have just discovered that the yarn is too heavy! So trying to decide what to do. MAybe think better after some sleep.


 Why not think of trying some of Madeline Weston's designs in your thicker yarn- I have for instance done the lace- horse shoe design, successfully in an Aran weight!


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks, it would be helpful if all our starters, of whom we have so many, and I am NOT grumbling, I am delighted about that! Could let me know how you are progressing!?

Is anyone attempting to work on their own *charts?*

Are you like Judy, waiting for your yarn to come?

Have you worked out what your swatch tells you about which needle size to aim for?

Do you know yet what size or who you want to knit for?

Has anyone decided to go with a pattern that has been printed, rather than being bold enough to try the arithmetical path?
As I think is the case for darowil, (Margaret) in Adelaide?

A LOT of questions from me I know- but it would help me to work out where we go from here- or am I taking you all too fast?

I am well aware this is a moderately large project!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I am in the middle of other projects at this time. I am going to follow along and may try my hand at making my own charts. If I do not feel successful with that, I do have the Country Weekend Knits book and want to make several of the patterns from that book. I may use one of them as a guide and change it to suit my needs.


That sounds an excellent idea! I am well aware that many will not have known of the impending Workshop- unlike my friends at Sam's Knitting Tea Party- many of whom have known it was coming up- naturally you have WIP's and IMPORTANT WIP's that must be completed first!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Suesknits said:


> I'm not going to Draft my own...time constraints mostly and I don't know where to begin.
> 
> I want to follow a pattern. It may be for me.... depends on the pattern.


Do check out the Madeline Weston I have been recommending- or also the Alice Starmore- but I have not yet seen her design- also I am not saying you HAVE to do an ERISKAY design- that happens to be where I connect with my Scottish ancestry!


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Julie, I am not ready to swatch yet... But I am wondering. Once I swatch - so I then determine that I want the body of the sweater to be say 50 inches around. Then I can calculate from my swatch how many stitches I need to cast on? And from there I can then determine the placement of the patterns?


you got it kiddo! That is exactly what I did- when drafting up the grey one I did first!

And don't forget the seam stitches! and the adjustment for the style of rib you have chosen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Something has just popped up in my tired old brain- some guernseys have a welt of garter stitch, with the front and back knitted separately on straights- (or back and forth on your circular)

the back and front are then transferred to your circular on the round and knitted in the round from there up to the division for the arm holes- (sleeves)

I have not had much sleep!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a note to say the Gladys Thompson book Julie mentioned can be purchased for very little on Amazon (US) used for very, very little if anyone is interested.
I've ordered it for $1.89 plus $3.99 shipping.


----------



## Lurker 2

CharleenR said:


> Have a question which I thought I would ask separately from saying that I want to be in the class. I was reading that many gansey/guernsey designs were knit in the round. But it sounds like we will be doing front and back separately. Which is correct?
> 
> I want to attempt to design my own. I love wool but since I live in So. California, will be using cotton so I can wear it more often than in our version of the "dead of winter (December/January)


The pattern that I have used- and that which I am teaching was knitted in the round UP TO the division for the armholes (sleeves)

Alternatively you could go right the way up on your circular- but you would have to cut a steek down to the base of the armhole, secure that edge, and pick up your stitches to knit the sleeve. I know people who swear by the steek- but have never felt the urge to try it myself.
it is only at the point of the yoke- like from the base of the armhole- that I have used straights. (for back and front).
Cotton is fine!

And kudos to you for wanting to work on your own design- I will be very interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## Lurker 2

The wheeze said:


> I am afraid I still don't understand. I am looking at the pics and don't get it.


Could you be a bit more explicit about what you do not understand- Please could you explain in detail then I will understand your question better!


----------



## Lurker 2

seedstitch said:


> Lucker 2, pardon the expression but for this workshop I'm just lurking. Too many WIPs. I'll catch up with a Guernsey project in a month or so ... because this has always fascinated me. Thanks for the workshop.


I won't expand on why I chose this User Name- my second! but you are welcome to lurk, currently- that is what is so great about the workshops- Shirley (Designer1234) is creating a real archive for us all- and with the help of so many!


----------



## Lurker 2

A couple of points: Amazon and Ebay both have the two classic books I have mentioned the Thompson and the Compton, at not bad prices- especially if you are prepared to take 'used'




Another site to check out- this one thanks to Martina, in the UK. I googled it - 

'Sea Dogs of Penryn, Cornwall'. It says leather work, but if you look at the list on the left (?) you will find the link to the Guernseys!


----------



## Lurker 2

The wheeze said:


> Sorry. I am not understanding "welt." is that at the bottom of the sweater. Like ribbing but different? I found two videos and they were totally different from each other so just added confusion. I have not cast on yet.


welt: a ribbed or reinforced border to a garment- the Little Oxford Dictionary. Not necessarily different from ribbing therefore- the options I have suggested, is to rib 2 X2 in the circle, or to make a back and front in the appropriate number of stitches, in Garter stitch, then joining that in the circle, and commencing the body.


----------



## Lurker 2

The guernsey is traditionally a 'bottom up' garment for the body, and 'top down' for the sleeves.


----------



## Lurker 2

dwernars said:


> I'll be knitting a sweater for my 4 year old grandson. I had Martha Stewart wool/acrylic mix in my stash and am using that. Its soft and machine washable as the parents dump everything in the washer with free abandon. I had already swatched before deciding to do this workshop so I have the numbers sorted and only had to make small adjustments for the patterns.
> I drafted my own patterns, just used Excel as its far quicker than pencil and paper. Already done the 2X2 rib and 10 rows of my pattern mix.


what would be really great, is if you could post a photo of your progress! Sounds like you are doing really well!


----------



## Lurker 2

there is a question on the information thread, from cablemable in Salt Lake City, Utah, about how to increase for the transition from ribbing to the main body. I personally have always recommended that however you do the increase is fine- so long as you are consistent with it. My usual method is just to knit into the front and back of the stitch- but it is equally acceptable to pick up the loop between the stitches- just use the same method each time!


----------



## Lurker 2

There is the point also that I did not increase on any of the guernseys I have been knitting- from ribbing to the body. Except to make sure I had my seam stitches, over and above the stitches needed for the panels!


----------



## Lurker 2

cablemable said:


> thank you Julie, I'm sorry I posted in the wrong section.
> I have a basic pattern for this sweater and it tells me to increase 44 for 232 stitches and 60 for 244. That is why I wanted to know which method of increasing was best suited for this project. Again I'm sorry for posting in the wrong section. My BAD! happy knitting everyone.


when increasing this number of stitches the obvious problem is how to distribute them evenly over the row. Forgive me for being a bit tired but I think for the first number it is increase on every fifth stitch, and the second on every fourth stitch.
Sorry for sounding grumpy earlier, cablemable!


----------



## dijewe

So far


----------



## dijewe

My Charts

His name is also Benjamin  I plan to put the name on the yoke


----------



## Lurker 2

dwernars said:


> My Charts
> 
> His name is also Benjamin  I plan to put the name on the yoke


Well, I did emphasise that I wanted you to make an original!!!!! Seriously, what you are doing looks outstanding.

Maybe we should be asking Shirley to open a Parade for us soon- when she gets back from her picnic. I am so glad she is taking some time 'out'.


----------



## jadancey

I know this isn't a Guernsey sweater, but it is a scarf that Lurker2 taught in a workshop last year. I finished it and had posted a photo of it and Designer1234 suggested I post it on this workshop. It's called a Traveling Vine scarf and I absolutely love the pattern. Thanks again Julie, I'm sure this workshop will be every bit as great as the last one.


----------



## Lurker 2

jadancey said:


> I know this isn't a Guernsey sweater, but it is a scarf that Lurker2 taught in a workshop last year. I finished it and had posted a photo of it and Designer1234 suggested I post it on this workshop. It's called a Traveling Vine scarf and I absolutely love the pattern. Thanks again Julie, I'm sure this workshop will be every bit as great as the last one.


Lovely to see such a fine result- I am very fond of the Travelling Vine design- I have one on my needles right now- but it is lower priority, to the guernseys! The variegated yarn does not overpower the pattern as would some.
Well done!


----------



## jangmb

I did purchase an ebook on "Patterns for Guernseys that you mentioned earlier. I couldn't resist at least starting this far. I ordered another book which will not get here before May 15. I guess I have time because I do not have enough yarn to make this, of one color and fiber anyway The patterns from the two books look to be the same style with the same theme of stitches used. Not sure what I will choose. This puts me way behind, but that's Ok because I wasn't thinking of planning this sweater until later. Thank goodness the workshop will stay in KP to access at any time. 

The starts that I see on here really look good


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Julie, the Guernsey book that I downloaded says that we will need 24 - 26 ounces of yarn. Would that be correct? I scanned through the prior pages and did not see it listed. Forgive me if I just did not see what is all here. I cannot imagine the work you put into this presentation because just getting the info together to think of a start is a LOT Looking at the patterns and trying to make up my mind, seeing how the patterns are written - wow! - it was put together by a very skilled knitter who thinks we are all up to the task? Imagine all those knitters years ago who went off jut looking at the sweaters - and then knitting without patterns. What talent.


I would err on the side of over-estimating, and go for the 26oz, I like always to add a ball or two extra- one can always make a hat or gloves to match! I suspect the skills were handed down within the family


----------



## Lurker 2

As we have at least one enthusiastic person, (dwernars), working on the body, of her computer generated design, I thought I would post a photo of the sleeve gusset, used in the traditional guernsey.
Note: the seam stitches that continue through the centre of the gusset, and at the side.


----------



## KittyChris

This is a picture of a special commissioned piece by the Flambourogh Marine site that I really like. Love the cuff stitching rather than a typical rib.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> This is a picture of a special commissioned piece by the Flambourogh Marine site that I really like. Love the cuff stitching rather than a typical rib.


A very fine Gansey! The cuff I will be showing you, is also not a typical rib. I have completed it so far only on the grey Gansey I knitted for myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Love that cuff. I was going to ask you about it. I noticed it on your grey Guernsey when you first posted a picture. Beautiful sweater. Hoping for yarn today or tomorrow.


That yarn of yours seems to have been taking a LONG time coming! I do hope it comes sooner rather than later!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, while looking at some of the books, I saw one that said Aran designs. Is that the same type of design used in the guernsey?


The three Isles of Aran are off the Irish coast- Inishmore, Inishmaan and Inisheer. While the Aran work is strictly a Fishermen's sweater, the design elements come together quite differently. The old photographs I have seen, typically involve much more cabling and lattice work, with crossed stitches, and also bobbles, which I have not seen in any of the old photos of guernseys/ganseys. Also Aran sweaters typically have no distinctive yoke- this is a feature of much guernsey/gansey knitting.
I find it fascinating that the Irish Gaelic word for 'sweater' is 'geansai'. It is tempting to think that this could be the origin of the alternative name for the sweaters- although of course Guernsey is the name of one of the Channel Islands- UK Territory off the coast of France, as is Jersey- the history is not clear.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> I too am just waiting for my yarn to come in. I am planning on making this for my DH, so I will be knitting on lots of stitches. The pictures folks are sending in are so inspiring--I can't wait to start. I would like to do my own design, so have been looking over your charts and any others I can find. Thank you so much for helping everyone and answering questions so quickly--I hope you do get some rest!!!


Bravo! for planning your own design- a larger chest size gives you a bigger canvas! As an insomniac of latter years- I tend to be up and down quite a bit- and particularly when responsible for something on KP or a Workshop the temptation to open the computer is almost irresistible!

Hope your yarn also gets to you quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> So, to clarify, is the gusset knitted in as the rest of the guernsey is being knitted or picked up and added in before the sleave? They are so beautiful!


I started the gusset while on the circular needle- about 3 1/2 to 4 inches below the point where I planned to divide the stitches onto the straight needles. You do two increases every four rows, until you have about 16 extra stitches, the gusset stitches then go onto a thread or a stitch holder, while you work the front and back. I put the front onto a spare cable to hold the stitches while I worked the back.

If you look carefully on the right you can see the work on the straight needle, the rest is held by stitch holders and a long cable.
I will post the actual instructions for the gusset increases, when it is no longer the dead of night- in other words I am very tired still!


----------



## Lurker 2

An illustration I thought you might all be interested to see. A Scottish knitter working the body on very long DPN's.


----------



## chuckmary

I have finished the front and back graphs of my grandsons gansey. I would like to post the front graph but I cannot figure how to do it.


----------



## Lurker 2

chuckmary said:


> I have finished the front and back graphs of my grandsons gansey. I would like to post the front graph but I cannot figure how to do it.


That is looking great- you presumably have a computer program that does your drafting? I like the horses head, as I am sure will your Grandson- and the repeated motif in the centre is the larger Starfish design, with Nets and Ladders. Excellent work! It will be a treat to see how your knitting comes on!


----------



## Lurker 2

Another reference to google:

The Moray Firth Gansey Project, for those who are interested in the background and history of the Gansey/Guernsey.

also another site found by Forrestsmum1 (Joy in Goulburn)

http://www.ambaile.co.uk/en/item/item_audio.jsp?item_id=38865

which has some interesting interviews with the fisherwomen- and their voices on record.


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks, I have accidentally posted the gusset instructions to Sam's Knitting Tea Party, page 93. I need to go out to do my routine blood test, But if anyone is desperate for it- it is to be found in the Knitting Tea Party 25th April, 2014. page 93, as stated. Cut and paste is not working- as it seldom does on this laptop- but I promise I will type them out again when I get home in a couple of hours or so.

*ATTENTION: the pattern is posted below. thanks to one of our wonderful students!!* Designer


----------



## Phylbert

*I hope I haven't stepped out of line Lurker2, but I found your instructions and cut and pasted them here. If this is wrong, please feel free to delete. Hoping this helps. *

Lurker 2* Gusset Instructions*:

_The basic instructions for the gusset, for a 36 - 38 inch chest, for the Eriskay guernsey, worked in 4ply, with a cast on of 288 sts. Increased to 304 sts after the welt_
. 
round 1: *work 151 sts in pattern as set, K into front, back and front of next stitch, P1, K into front, back and front of next st., rep from* once.

2nd round: *work 151 sts, K3, P1, K3, rep from* once.

3rd round: *P1, work your charts for 151 sts (P1, K3) twice, rep from * once.

4th round: as 3rd round working the 2nd row of your charts.

5th round: * P1, work from charts as set, over 149 sts, P1, K1, m1, K2, P1, K2, m1, K1, rep from* once

continue in this way until the gusset is P1, K10, P1, K10, P1.

divide for the armholes, leaving the 23 stitches for the gusset on a stitch holder, or strand of yarn.
========
Complete back and front according to your charts, remembering you now have to read right to left, then left to right! (on the wrong side rows, the blanks are purled, the X's are plain (stocking stitch)

The stitch count will vary with the size garment you are making, but the gusset remains pretty much the same.

Thanks very much -- I am sure Julie will appreciate your help. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> Another reference to google:
> The Moray Firth Gansey Project, for those who are interested in the background and history of the Gansey/Guernsey.
> also another site found by Forrestsmum1 (Joy in Goulburn)
> http://www.ambaile.co.uk/en/item/item_audio.jsp?item_id=38865
> which has some interesting interviews with the fisherwomen- and their voices on record.


Julie, I just love learning all the history about these. I think that is part of why I am so interested in knitting my own guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2

Phylbert said:


> *I hope I haven't stepped out of line Lurker2, but I found your instructions and cut and pasted them here. If this is wrong, please feel free to delete. Hoping this helps. *
> 
> Lurker 2* Gusset Instructions*:
> 
> CORRECTED VERSION
> _The basic instructions for the gusset, for a 36 - 38 inch chest, for the Eriskay guernsey, worked in 4ply, with a cast on of 288 sts. Increased to 304 sts after the welt_
> .
> 1st round: *P151, K into front,back and front of next stitch, P1, K into front, back and front of next st, rep from *
> 
> 2nd round: *p151, K3, P1, K2, rep from * once.
> 
> 3rd round: *P1, work your charts for 151 sts (P1, K3) twice, rep from * once.
> 
> 4th round: as 3rd round working the 2nd row of your charts.
> 
> 5th round: * P1, work from charts as set, over 149 sts, P1, K1, m1, K2, P1, K2, m1, K1, rep from* once
> 
> continue in this way until the gusset is P1, K10, P1, K10, P1.
> 
> divide for the armholes, leaving the 23 stitches for the gusset on a stitch holder, or strand of yarn.
> ========
> Complete back and front according to your charts, remembering you now have to read right to left, then left to right! (on the wrong side rows, the blanks are purled, the X's are plain (stocking stitch)
> 
> The stitch count will vary with the size garment you are making, but the gusset remains pretty much the same.
> 
> Thanks very much -- I am sure Julie will appreciate your help. Your help is appreciated.


Indeed, I am very grateful, this sort of assistance is much appreciated! It is most annoying when a machine fails to do as it should!


----------



## Lurker 2

Suesknits said:


> Julie: This is the url for another image of the button vest pattern I am thinking of doing. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss13/images/buttonboxBIGfr.jpg
> 
> This is the description of it..i cut and pasted it below. it uses a Gansey stitch in the vest, although the picture I posted earlier did not show any detail. The link above hopefully will take you to a picture of the vest as well.
> 
> Thanks for the time you are investing is us here for this workshop. I am excited to learn from you and others here, but I am not to a level to design and do my own sweater like some others on here. Just following a pattern to perfection with the challenges of the new stitch patterns will be good for me.
> 
> The pattern stitch for this vest, with its little boxes, is an adaptation of the traditional Gansey stitch, "Grampian Steps", consisting of eight rows, five of which are in just plain knitting. It reminded me of my button box, with all its little compartments calling out to be filled with treasures. In this case, I answered the call with small French knots, adding subtle texture to the pockets and upper back.
> 
> I've always loved knits with small details that only fully reveal themselves close up. You might want to substitute beads, embroidery, or even special buttons.


That is fine, if this garment is what you like- I do reiterate my point though, vest it is, with Gansey elements in the motif- BUT it is NOT a Fisherman's Jersey.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Julie, I just love learning all the history about these. I think that is part of why I am so interested in knitting my own guernsey.


I am so glad you are enjoying this, Kittychris! There is such a wealth of material now available, backgrounding the Guernsey/Gansey!

Another reference people might like to check out:

'Louise Tait, Glass Artist'. Louise was involved with the Moray Firth Gansey Project, and calls herself an inexperienced knitter- but has started a knitting group, and some of her glass work is based on knitted designs. If you search her website you should find the Gansey reference.

When I emailed her I was asking whether she knew anything about the Ganseys being used to identify a body, when the Fisherfolk had the mis-fortune to drown. There are differing opinions, about this, but Louise, like me, tends to believe there could be substance in the idea.


----------



## Lurker 2

dwernars said:


> I am about to start with the gussets. They'll be little since the sweater is for a toddler.
> 
> To those who may be freaking out thinking that it's too difficult to design your own, it's really quite simple if you follow the instructions. I picked a toddler version so I didn't have to knit for a year and a day before learning each process.  i am keen to get to the strap and sleeves as I want to knit a cable that travels the length of the sleeve and just cannot figure out how I will do that yet.


Right I will get onto typing up the method for the Sleeve Shoulder Strap that I like- I will do it in Word this time so I can make sure I post it in the correct thread/topic!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Me too! Thanks Julie for posting this information.


It is fascinating, when there is so much history involved!


----------



## Lurker 2

forrestsmum1 said:


> Thank you Julie
> 
> This is so inspiring....I have an outline in my mind of my design, I think I may modify tradition a little as this Gansey is going to my Grandson, I am going to record his linage, that being their occupations or trades, on both sides of my family on it...it all revolves around the water, fishing and timber (building) trades. I see there are motifs that represent all of these...although I think the tree represents the tree of life? So when some necessary daily chores are out of the way here I will settle into create my little piece of knitted tradition!


Yes, the tree is usually interpreted as the Tree of Life- to me it looks like a Pine tree- Fir tree, which is an excellent timber source. So very appropriate for the building trade. - I am thrilled that you are responding to what I have been trying to teach- and coming up with your own tradition!
Awaiting your illustrations with anticipation of delight!


----------



## Lurker 2

*more information!*

Thurso shoulder strap (Caithness style)
Having knitted up both the front and back of the Gansey, divide your stitches into three.

The sizes given are for 38 [40, 42, 44] inch chest (97, [102, 107, 112 cm]

302, [314, 330, 342] stitches. In 5 ply Guernsey wool on 2 3/4mm needles

For a *toddler* size this would be:
170 [210] stitches in 5 ply for sizes 2 -3 [4- 6] years, using 5 ply yarn and 2 1/4mm needles

At each end make sure you have the same number of stitches for the shoulders, the neck can have an odd stitch or two extra. If you cannot divide evenly into three.

Place the stitches on some spare yarn, or a holder, so you are working only one shoulder, back and front.

Slip the stitches for the right shoulder onto needles with the points at the armhole edge.

Take needle with sts for front in the right hand and insert needle tip between 1st and 2nd sts of back with right side of back facing, lift yarn at this edge and cast on 15 stitches for adult size, [11 for toddler ] to lie between back and front stitches.[b Do NOT turn work[/b]
. 
1st row: (right side facing) K 14 of 15 sts {K10 of 11 stitches for toddler ] cast on, sl last st knitwise, K1 from back, psso , turn.

2nd row: Sl 1 knitwise, P13 [9] Ptog last stitch with first stitch from front.

3rd row: sl 1 knitwise P1, (K5, P1) twice for adult size (K3, P1, ) twice for toddler, P1, sl last stitch knitwise, K next stitch from back, psso, turn.

I need to double check the stitch numbers for the toddler size- I am not yet at that point, having been working on the 11 -12 year size (cream) Guernsey.

For the *adult size*, continue as follows:

4th Row: Sl 1, knitwise, P5, K1, P1, K1, P5, P tog last stitch with next stitch from front, turn.

5th row: Sl 1 knitwise, K4, P1, K3, P1, K4, sl last stitch knitwise, K next st from back, psso, turn.

6th row: Sl 1 knitwise, P3, K1, P5, K1, P3, P tog last stitch with next st from front, turn.

7th row: Sl 1 knitwise, K2, P1, K7, P1, K2, sl last st knitwise, K next st from back, psso, turn.

8th row: Sl 1 knitwise, P1, K1, P9, K1, P1, Ptog last st with next st from front, turn.

Rep from 3rd  8th rows until all shoulder stitches in these groups are worked off

. Leave remaining sts on holder.

Work other shoulder in the same way, reading front for back and back for front. Leave sts on holder.
--------------
Please note- I made the mistake of thinking I could follow the photograph in the Rae Compton book,

I have not quite got the technique right- but having typed it up, I am starting to get the gist of it. The cream guernsey is a bit tricky to see, but is slightly better done than my first attempt with the grey, worsted weight one. There are disadvantages to being in a hurry!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Your post was very timely. Yes, Julie suggested this on page one - but on page one I was going to postpone doing this workshop. But by your post on this page, Julie had me hooked. My version is an ebook and it was just under $10.00 but well worth it for patterns and information. We are now many pages later and I still have not decided on a pattern. Not only that I will need to get yarn other than what I have in my stash. Darn In addition, I found that there is a book available for Ganseys in patterns from my  native heritage so I really want to wait to decide until that book gets here. It needed to be imported so I won't receive until after May15.


That is good to know that what I have prepared for you, Jan has you, at least, HOOKED !!!!!!!! Better by far to have too many wonderful patterns to choose from, than to have a dearth! How big a sweater are you intending to make? I am sorry you cannot 'bust your stash' ! I also have had to buy in quite large amounts for my projects in preparation for the Workshop- and I really need to up my knitting time. Can you give more details of the Native Heritage book?


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> My heritage is "Dutch" so I got lured into purchasing "Knitting from the Netherlands Hardcover  Import by Henriette Van Der Klift-Tellegen (Author). I purchased this through Amazon. The only thing I could "see" was the cover of the book and it looked like your Ganseys to me. If you want to check out the cover - you can let me know what your impression is. I was thinking if there was one that is from the area of either my husband's or my family's area - I would opt for that pattern. I think I will make this Gansey for me - no svelte waist line though so I won't go on the lesser amount of yarn.


I have seen some beautiful work by Dutch knitters- but if you go with this, you need to find an alternative name for it it won't be a guernsey/ nor a gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Well, if it won't be a Gansey/Guernsey I will make one from that book later and choose one from Thompson for now.


I am so glad that you will continue with both! I do remember don't I, that you have not been knitting many years?, unlike some of us- I was taught at age 6. Thompson, BTW, includes Aran sweaters- some lovely designs- still Fishermen's sweaters, but maybe we should spell it Geansai, if you chose one of those! I also hope to make the Barra Guernsey at the end of her book- I think it is so lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> The Gladys Thompson I bought from Amazon arrived yesterday and it is brilliant as it has written as well as charted pattern which is perfect for me. So Thank you Julie for telling me of this gem. I prefer it to the Alice Starmore which is all charted.


It is a brilliant little book, isn't it!? coupled with the Rae Compton which I bought myself, many years ago, it is such a valuable source. I inherited the Thompson from my Mother.


----------



## jangmb

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad that you will continue with both! I do remember don't I, that you have not been knitting many years?, unlike some of us- I was taught at age 6. Thompson, BTW, includes Aran sweaters- some lovely designs- still Fishermen's sweaters, but maybe we should spell it Geansai, if you chose one of those! I also hope to make the Barra Guernsey at the end of her book- I think it is so lovely.


Yes, you are remembering correctly. I think that is one of the reasons I am drawn to the workshops. There is so much information that is shared by experienced knitters, adding history and just  know and recognize styles and subtle components that I quite frankly would not be able to spot.


----------



## Lurker 2

Glennys 2 said:


> Julie: Several years ago I was given acopy of the Alice Starmore book that you mentioned. Well last year I thought that I would never get one of these sweaters done so into the giveaway pile it went. Now I am kicking myself. However I did keep a book called Classic British Knits and it has some Gansey sweaters in them. I have decided to use one of these patterns and in reading the pattern I found that it is from Eriskay. Can't wait to get started on it.


How very opportune that is! I have just been gifted the Beth Brown- Reinsel book 'Knitting Ganseys', lots of helpful ideas for working out your own designs!


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> I stopped to my public library after work and I found Country Weekend Knits by Madeline Weston. Oh I just love the Eriskay Gansey there. Has a bit of lace on the top and a very nice neckline, modern classic. I think I will photocopy it for a later project as I really want to try my own design. So maybe I will make this for my GS. I did print some graph paper and I copied the basic patterns from the Moray Firth Gansey Project site. Hmmm, decisions, decisions. This may take a while.


Weston has some lovely sweaters! I would love to incorporate the lace design- Horses shoes in a future Gansey- Maybe I will have time one day!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yarn came today. I am about to make a swatch. I read on line or one of the books to do the swatch in pattern. I am going to try that after I figure the Guernsey cast on. That way I will get practice on my sweater.
> I have a book called Patterns for Guernseys, Jerseys & Arans by Gladys Thompson. Is that the same as your book? I was looking for the pattern you mentioned in the above post and can't find it. Do you have the page number or do you have a different book? Just curious.


Judy, it is the 'Hebrides' Gansey at the end. It gives written instructions for the Horse shoe lace- but nothing else- so it would be a real feat to reproduce it. I am sure we are talking of the same book.
I am so glad your yarn has come at last- it is good to get started!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I got it from the library. Still looking at it but think I have decided on the pattern for my first one.


It will be neat when we are far enough along to have a Parade!


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane D said:


> so busy copying and pasting and figuring out what goes where - need to start with this...


It is a bit like a very special jigsaw puzzle- Good Luck! with all your planning!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I am doing 4, white Gansey on page 134. Right now I am on the gauge and I get more stitches per inch with a US4 3.5mm. The gauge instructions didn't mention which size needle to use for the gauge. I will go to a US3 and see what I get or do I go to a 5. Brain is not thinking today.


I am not sure which book you are referring to! but I would go down, not up, to get a smaller stitch size! This is important if you are trying to use the design as printed. Or you could adjust the stitches at the edge perhaps to get the right measurements.

Edit- I have found it -in the Brown-Reinsel ! Looks a lovely design!


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure which book you are referring to! but I would go down, not up, to get a smaller stitch size! This is important if you are trying to use the design as printed. Or you could adjust the stitches at the edge perhaps to get the right measurements.


Sorry, I am using the Knitting Ganseys by Beth Brown-Reinsel. I think you posted that you had this book, or was it someone else? I have a copy from the library. Just after the white Gansey a few pages is a cardigan that I really want to make. First the white Gansey before I tackle a cardigan. It calls for 5 ply which I can get online at Schoolhouse Press. The company was Elizabeth Zimmerman but now owned by her daughter. They have a beautiful blue like the one you are doing. They also have a red. I have to decide but not anytime soon. It will take me awhile to do this one. I might give this one to one of my daughters. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

I think you may have missed my edit!, I like both the Jersey and the Cardigan- may well be making the cardigan my self. Have you sorted your tension problem?


----------



## NanaCaren

My book has arrived now to pick one


----------



## dijewe

I didn't like the way the name looked so I have ripped it out and did some other designs on the yoke. I have the back section to do and then I start with the straps. I found a video on you tube, I think its from the Gansey project website that demonstrates how to do these straps.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I hope someone is able to answer this since Julie is probably asleep. You can pm me if that best. Before I invest so much money in the Rae Compton book, why is it the best one. I'm also looking at the Gladys Thompson book which is more reasonable.


Rae Compton has more photographs- and larger charts- both are excellent sources- have you not been able to find either a used copy, or a Library one?


----------



## Lurker 2

dwernars said:


> I didn't like the way the name looked so I have ripped it out and did some other designs on the yoke. I have the back section to do and then I start with the straps. I found a video on you tube, I think its from the Gansey project website that demonstrates how to do these straps.


Can you direct us to the video?


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I have actually bought the Rae Compton book. It will probably take a while for it to get to me. I'm going to go ahead and get the Gladys Thompson book. I sure hope I use them!


If you don't I'll have to send you something, in compensation, I guess! I should have taken shares in some company or other selling the books I am recommending!!!!!

Don't forget, Pammie they can be knitted in cotton or a cotton/viscose mix (like bamboo) for your Texas climate! The cream one I am working on just now is bamboo/wool, mix.


----------



## Lurker 2

The traditional British Guernsey, is 5 ply, which I believe still is available in the UK. I have used Worsted, 4 ply and DK, which is one of the reasons I am saying, make sure you knit a swatch. I would prefer a finer yarn for a child. 


pammie1234 said:


> I'm sure I missed it, but what is the weight of the yarn? Or do you just adjust for that when you adjust for the size? I will probably do a small one first for my 2 year old great nephew. He's small and I think that would be better than doing one for the 1 year old. If it takes too long, then it can be for him!


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane D said:


> so far no luck with the book - library is looking at the database of other libraries to see if they got the book. So i will be looking for now until i can get the book
> 
> Wait a minute - i have EZ Knitters Almanac..... is the January project in her book?
> 
> In her pattern she says Knit 1 back (K1B) does this mean knit into back of stitch or knit 1 in row below?


I would assume she means into back of stitch. 
I have just had sent to me a copy of 'Knitting Ganseys' by Beth Brown-Reinsel. As that one was first printed in 1993 maybe your library has that one? It is a very helpful book. And geared for American knitters- not that that is much help to you in South Africa!


----------



## dijewe

Here's a video on how to knit the straps:





There is also a wealth of information on http://www.ganseys.com


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I am going down to a size 2. I am getting 7 1/2 stitches with a 3 but need 6 stitches and 9 rows. I am using DK instead of sport weight. It is close in weight but not close enough.
> One question, would I go down to a size 1 for the ribbing. I will be using a channel cast on and a 1x1 ribbing.
> I am doing the white sweater on page 134 of the Knitting Gansey book by Brown-Reinsel.
> Thanks
> Judy


For my worsted weight grey gansey, I knitted the ribbing on a 4.5mm, because I was not trying to get a particular gauge- I had just knit a swatch, and worked out what sort of fabric I wanted - dense or comparatively open.
You will end up with a very close, dense fabric- but as she is talking of a Sport weight wool, I would be unwilling to aim for exact gauge as in the pattern. 
Judy, I would be thinking seriously of knitting a size smaller as given in her instructions, and using the size 2 (US) and size4 (US) , and the size 3 (US) for the neckband as in the instructions, OR even going down two sizes and using larger needles- Partly it depends on how wind proof you want it to end up. 
None of the jersey/sweaters/ganseys I have knitted have been that dense. because our climate just does not go to the extremes- that you may experience in winter. The DK one I am working on on 3.25mm, is for my 4 year old grandson to fit him hopefully to age 6 or 7, I did on the same needles for the ribbing, and 100 sts. I also have a st count of 7 1/2 to the inch and 8 rows. I did not want it to end up stiff as a board.
I would have to acknowledge this is an advantage of drafting your own, rather than trying to follow a pattern exactly.


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Well, if it won't be a Gansey/Guernsey I will make one from that book later and choose one from Thompson for now.


Jan I stand corrected - the Dutch did knit Fisher Jerseys influenced by the British ones- according to Beth Brown Reinsel- but I am sure they will have a different name in Holland- it would be interesting if any one has knowledge of the Netherlands situation.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> For my worsted weight grey gansey, I knitted the ribbing on a 4.5mm, because I was not trying to get a particular gauge- I had just knit a swatch, and worked out what sort of fabric I wanted - dense or comparatively open.
> You will end up with a very close, dense fabric- but as she is talking of a Sport weight wool, I would be unwilling to aim for exact gauge as in the pattern.
> Judy, I would be thinking seriously of knitting a size smaller as given in her instructions, and using the size 2 (US) and size4 (US) , and the size 3 (US) for the neckband as in the instructions, OR even going down two sizes and using larger needles- Partly it depends on how wind proof you want it to end up.
> None of the jersey/sweaters/ganseys I have knitted have been that dense. because our climate just does not go to the extremes- that you may experience in winter. The DK one I am working on on 3.25mm, is for my 4 year old grandson to fit him hopefully to age 6 or 7, I did on the same needles for the ribbing, and 100 sts. I also have a st count of 7 1/2 to the inch and 8 rows. I did not want it to end up stiff as a board.
> I would have to acknowledge this is an advantage of drafting your own, rather than trying to follow a pattern exactly.


Thanks, I think I will do that. Knit using the suggested needles only a size smaller. I will(try) to do the math with my swatch, my measurements, using the suggested needles. I am a little math challenged.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks, I think I will do that. Knit using the suggested needles only a size smaller. I will(try) to do the math with my swatch, my measurements, using the suggested needles. I am a little math challenged.


Let me know how it goes- and we can calculate that together!


----------



## Lurker 2

dwernars said:


> Here's a video on how to knit the straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a wealth of information on http://www.ganseys.com


I realise this is not a Workshop for beginner knitters- I am concerned that some have thought they had to buy a book, to knit the guernsey. I want to catch this while I can still edit,


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> I realise this is not a Workshop for beginner knitters- I am concerned that some have thought they had to buy a book, to knit the guernsey. I want to catch this while I can still edit,


I would like to state clearly that the information you need is listed on page 1, if you look carefully through the questions you will, when you have been able to answer them, be well on the way to designing a guernsey OF YOUR OWN. The topic of what book to follow- arose because there are people who still don't feel comfortable without a pattern to follow.

_It was never my intention that any one had to go out and BUY a book, I have asked for feedback- if you will just post your questions I will endeavour to answer them as quickly as possible._


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Want to let you know that I bit the bullet and went out to buy some yarn as I didn't want to use the acrylic worsted that I have for the GS and will save the wool for mine. And I have started my swatch and tried some pattern stitches as well. I really like the channel cast on. When first looking at it I thought it wouldn't work for me, but it is quite lovely.


I am glad it is going well for you, KittyChris!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> It took me awhile but I got the channel cast on, all 226 stitches and have begun my sweater, yea! I must admit I am on the easy part, the ribbing, but it is a start!


Indeed it is! Don't forget- it is a lot easier to have a stocking stitch band, and then your pattern panels.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I am going to do the stocking stitch band, about 3 inches and debating my initials in seed stitch. I think you call it moss stitch.


There are several alternate alphabets in the Brown Reinsel book- have you been able to borrow a copy of that? She includes a seed/moss stitch one!- will have the advantage of not puckering as has mine in purl- some go up some go down- which can be a little hard to read! But Fale's Niece, with whom I spent the evening, was most impressed that I had knit Fale's Title in the back.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> That is the book I am using. I will copy the patterns off just before it is due at the library. I will probably renew it if there are no holds on the book. I will copy off the patterns I want just in case I can't renew it. That is where I. Saw the seed stitch alphabet.
> I saw the graph of Fale just unde Julie when you posted pictures of the graphs. Benjamin's was there too.


The Brown-Reinsel has a lot of good ideas. Good luck with your library system! The Alphabet I used is the one in the Rae Compton book.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Julie, on your blue sweater for Benjamin, I noticed some paper clips. Is that the spacing for the letters? I am going to try just my initials on the left side. I am assuming I place the paper clips according to the graph in the Brown-Reinsel book and then follow the graph. How many rows before you start following the graph? Approximately how far in from the side do you go or is that a matter of preference?


Yes, the paper clips were to mark the beginning and end of each block of stitches for the name. I knit 3 rows stocking stitch to give me a clear view of the letters, placing the paper clips on the third row. The position of your initials is a matter of your own personal preference. I centred my given name. But to one side is fine visually too.


----------



## Lurker 2

*NOTE*If anyone is struggling with the dimensions of their work, Knittingfool.com gives a good percentage illustration for how large the various parts of the guernsey need to be- based on the all round chest measurement. This helps with working out the placement of the gussets, length of armhole- sleeves etc.

I have finished the cuff on the first sleeve for the cream guernsey, and am currently about to tart the gusset on the blue one.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful Julie
> I am still on the ribbing for the waistband
> Is yours a 1x1 or a 2x2 ribbing? I like the 2x2 but the book suggested a 1x1 to make the channel cast on look better.


I have been doing 2 x 2 because I like it, and I had done a simple 2 needle cast on, going in between the stitches, because it is quick and I happen to like it. Next time I cast on I will be trying the knotted Channel Island cast on- when I knit a cardigan for a friend who is going to the UK in October- and who had not realised how very cold she might find that time of year!
You are making a full sized Guernsey, aren't you, Judy?


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, it is for me. I know I will appreciate it. Siblings don't care, wear something once or twice and throw or give away, daughter would love it but lives in Arizona where it is already 100 degrees F. And will be that and hotter until the end of October.
> I will probably make my other daughter a cardigan. She lives in Rochester also, close to me but has MS. She is in a wheelchair. She can manage a cardigan better than a pullover and will appreciate the sweater and the work.


My next full sized Guernsey style will also be the cardigan- the one in the Brown -Reinsel book- but I may well end up cabling so may have to call it an Aran Cardigan! I guess Arizona will be going even hotter! And fully appreciate that a cardigan is easier to take off and put on when seated- need one for myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

Phylbert said:


> *I hope I haven't stepped out of line Lurker2, but I found your instructions and cut and pasted them here. If this is wrong, please feel free to delete. Hoping this helps. *
> 
> Lurker 2* Gusset Instructions*:
> 
> _The basic instructions for the gusset, for a 36 - 38 inch chest, for the Eriskay guernsey, worked in 4ply, with a cast on of 288 sts. Increased to 304 sts after the welt_
> .
> 1st round: *P151, K into front,back and front of next stitch, P1, K into front, back and front of next st, rep from *
> 
> 2nd round: *p151, K3, P1, K2, rep from * once.
> 
> 3rd round: *P1, work your charts for 151 sts (P1, K3) twice, rep from * once.
> 
> 4th round: as 3rd round working the 2nd row of your charts.
> 
> 5th round: * P1, work from charts as set, over 149 sts, P1, K1, m1, K2, P1, K2, m1, K1, rep from* once
> 
> continue in this way until the gusset is P1, K10, P1, K10, P1.
> 
> divide for the armholes, leaving the 23 stitches for the gusset on a stitch holder, or strand of yarn.
> ========
> Complete back and front according to your charts, remembering you now have to read right to left, then left to right! (on the wrong side rows, the blanks are purled, the X's are plain (stocking stitch)
> 
> The stitch count will vary with the size garment you are making, but the gusset remains pretty much the same.
> 
> Thanks very much -- I am sure Julie will appreciate your help. Your help is appreciated.


Right, in working this from the pattern, instead of improvising I think the 
second round should be K3 ,P1, K3, (it reads K2), also instead of purling around, I am following my panels as set. This is with my toddler, to 4 - 6 year old, blue wool guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> Right, in working this from the pattern, instead of improvising I think the
> second round should be K3 ,P1, K3, (it reads K2), also instead of purling around, I am following my panels as set. This is with my toddler, to 4 - 6 year old, blue wool guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> I have been caught up in all the comments and going after all the links we have been given and have not started at all - too sidetracked, I think.... I have been especially interested in the Dutch links to the fishermen sweaters as they call them, partly because we are here, in Holland, visiting family. My mother has now ordered a book for me with a lot of history but also Patterns - I may even find the push I think I need to get me started.... I don't have the link but if you Google bol.com and the visserstruien it should take you to a preview of the book, gorgeous pictures etc... OK, I am off to Some reminiscing and more family, I have them all in rupturen about My homespun/knitted socks - and started on a new pair...... Just call me sidetracked for now. :thumbup:


This all sounds so interesting, and so opportune that you are in the Netherlands right now! Off on a tangent- do you spin with the wheel in your avatar? It looks a lovely wheel! I need to go get my tea- it is after 8 pm., and I have not yet eaten! so a quick omelet I think! then I will check out the google links! Thanks so much!


----------



## Miki1

Lurker 2 said:


> This all sounds so interesting, and so opportune that you are in the Netherlands right now! Off on a tangent- do you spin with the wheel in your avatar? It looks a lovely wheel! I need to go get my tea- it is after 8 pm., and I have not yet eaten! so a quick omelet I think! then I will check out the google links! Thanks so much!


Eat and sleep, lovely lady!!!!! I find the whole subject of these sweaters fascinating. The avatar wheel is gorgeous but not mine.... Mine is an old Ashford traditional with which I find that I can practically spin anything on even though the wheel is slightly warped.


----------



## Lurker 2

Woodstockgranny said:


> The paper clips is such a great tip - very affordable and easy to find. Thanks!


That's wonderful.glad you are finding the tip helpful!


----------



## Lurker 2

Just thought people might like to know of a post on the information thread: DragonMommie says Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool, still has the lanolin in it.

Also Brown Sheep Wools may have one! Thanks Poledra65 (Kaye)


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Done with the ribbing and on to the band with my initials. I am just purling them. Parts of them show up better than others and I don't know why. I am knitting in the round and purling the letters. Some of the stitches are raised and remain that way and some look buried.
> I have a doctor appointment this afternoon. More cortisone in the knee. But I will take a picture of my progress with the letters and post it tomorrow.


That is the way mine worked but it seems to be better once the garment is being worn. There is the alternative of doing the seed stitch alphabet in the Brown - Reinsel book!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> One other thing Julie. On page 136 of the Brown-Reinsel book where it says to work pattern A over 120 stitches-pattern A has 16 stitches which will not divide evenly with 120 stitches. Then a couple of lines down after it says to repeat from x to end of round. "Work the remainder of pattern A, then........" What does it mean the remainder of pattern A?
> I have 120 stitches for front and for the back with 6 seam stitches on each side giving me 252 stitches.


Give me a moment to look at this!

Edit- if you remember that 16 is a multiple of 4, and the pattern works on a repeat of 4 stitches- I don't think there is a major problem- as long as you follow the zig-zags! Hope that makes sense!


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the way mine worked but it seems to be better once the garment is being worn. There is the alternative of doing the seed stitch alphabet in the Brown - Reinsel book!


I looked at the seed stitch, but it really looked difficult to figure out. I thought that once I did it with the purl, I would be able to figure out the seed for the next one.
Are you doing seed stitch on Benjamin?


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I looked at the seed stitch, but it really looked difficult to figure out. I thought that once I did it with the purl, I would be able to figure out the seed for the next one.
> Are you doing seed stitch on Benjamin?


No dear I did purls on both the grey and the blue ones- the Brown- Reinsel book arrived long after I had drafted it out! I agree one would have to follow the chart very carefully- I have not seen the resulting letters yet!


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Give me a moment to look at this!
> 
> Edit- if you remember that 16 is a multiple of 4, and the pattern works on a repeat of 4 stitches- I don't think there is a major problem- as long as you follow the zig-zags! Hope that makes sense!


That makes sense. 4 works even with 120 stitches. I can see it now.
Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> That makes sense. 4 works even with 120 stitches. I can see it now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Another book to hunt for- hopefully somewhere in the library systems- for those that are interested in the connection to the Netherlands:

'Knitting from the Netherlands' Henriette Van der Klift-Telligen. I have only been able to see an enlarged cover- it would not show the pages- but there are some 40 patterns in that. And although my Dutch is non-existent I wonder from what I could see if there may be a connection to Belgium as well.


----------



## jangmb

Lurker 2 said:


> Another book to hunt for- hopefully somewhere in the library systems- for those that are interested in the connection to the Netherlands:
> 
> 'Knitting from the Netherlands' Henriette Van der Klift-Telligen. I have only been able to see an enlarged cover- it would not show the pages- but there are some 40 patterns in that. And although my Dutch is non-existent I wonder from what I could see if there may be a connection to Belgium as well.


That is the second book I ordered. I believe that I ordered it in English. I will scan some pics and pass information along when it arrives.


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> That is the second book I ordered. I believe that I ordered it in English. I will scan some pics and pass information along when it arrives.


Yes the copies I saw on Amazon were in English, not Dutch- just beware the copyright! We don't want to blunder into that one!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Agreed. But I think I should be able to post a pic or two of ganseys/guernseys. And maybe list names of the patterns/towns/styles. The Thompson book has a listing of the names which helps keep track of what you are looking at. The e-book is harder than a printed book for going back and forth trying to make a decision.


Some one ought to be pleased with all the Royalties that may be mounting up from the interest, and sales due to this Workshop!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Hi Julie and all you intrepid Gansey knitters!! I have been following all the wonderful comments on the class so far. I have had the flu the past week which has certainly put a halt to my knitting [my husband was getting ready to call the undertaker:]. I am starting to feel a bit better. I am ashamed to admit that I may put designing my own sweater on hold and instead perhaps try the beautiful Fife Banded Gansy pattern in the "Country Weekend Knits" book. I love the buttoned neck and the reference to it's Scottish roots. My husband and I are both of English/Scottish heritage way back [just good old American mutts now]. If things go well, I may try to incorporate some of the beautiful other stitch patterns to individualize it a bit more. Thanks for all the help you are providing.


Why, thank you for the 'thumbs up!' Sorry you have been under the weather- I need to borrow the Weston book again, to check that one out! It is great that it can reference one's own family history, or perhaps occupations, and the part of the world that you belong to, even if a few generations back! That is an excellent idea to individualise the pattern motifs, so it becomes you own!


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> That would be nice!
> 
> I finally cast on this evening. Hope all goes well.


I am curious to know which cast-on you used?!


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know which cast-on you used?!


I used the Channel cast on that uses 3 strands. I used a second skein of yarn for the 2 strand part rather than attempting to determine how much yarn I would need. So I and doing a 1x1 rib with the knit stitches over the knotted strands. As you can see there are a lot of ends to weave in. I am using a cotton blend DK


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> I used the Channel cast on that uses 3 strands. I used a second skein of yarn for the 2 strand part rather than attempting to determine how much yarn I would need. So I and doing a 1x1 rib with the knit stitches over the knotted strands. As you can see there are a lot of ends to weave in. I am using a cotton blend DK


A cotton blend sounds fine- making the Guernsey more of a between seasons jumper. Your cast on is looking really good- and I think that idea of using the other ball saved headaches- just you will be busy with your darning needle at some point. I choose my mood- and quite often enjoy weaving in my ends. Your work is looking good so far, KittyChris!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> There are several editions of the Brown-Reinsel book and was wondering if there was a reason to get the newest one or if the older one would be adequate.


The copy I have, Pammie is the 1993 printing- I have not encountered any problems with it- have not been able to compare it with any more recent editions though- however, I am sure an older copy, and more reasonably priced would be more than adequate.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> re: Channel Cast on:
> 
> Thank you. This is my second try. I actually had at least 100 stitches cast on the first time when I decided it wasn't up to par. But the second try went well. As I went if I thought the knit was too loose or funny I just backed up a couple of stitches. It seems that once I got into the groove it went smoothly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Your channel cast on looks excellent to me. Good for you


How are you progressing, Jan?


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> I noticed in the Thompson book that different patterns required different amounts of yarn so I am kinda stuck on that decision yet. After Seeing Chris's channel cast on - I do believe that is the one I will use. I am thinking the second book should be in soon - just for input on a final decision. I am thinking that this project will produce a sweater that will be "timeless" and worth the care in choice of both pattern and yarn.


I would be aiming for around 1000g (one kilogram) depending on how big, and even IF you are making an adult size- I could weigh the smaller sizes I am working on if you like!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Three of my library books came today! I am not going to get anything done this weekend!


Happy reading- which ones did you request?


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> I will make this for me in case it does not work out.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sockmouth

I think that as of now I can safely say I'm in! I've been lurking(!) and reading and thinking about everything since Day One here and today the Alice Starmore book I requested from the library arrived. I have picked my yarn, taken measurements and done a swatch. I'm excited!


----------



## catlover1960

I ordered a used copy of Knitting Ganseys' by Beth Brown-Reinsel and it arrived today. This is a wonderful book. I am enjoying following this workshop and learning the history of gansey knitting at the same time. Hopefully I will be able to begin a sweater in about a month. I am deciding on whether to design my own or follow a pattern from Country Weekend Knits for my first sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I think that as of now I can safely say I'm in! I've been lurking(!) and reading and thinking about everything since Day One here and today the Alice Starmore book I requested from the library arrived. I have picked my yarn, taken measurements and done a swatch. Tomorrow I go to pet sit for friends' cats for a week so I should have plenty of time to get started. I'm excited!


That all sounds an excellent start! Your swatch has worked ok? I've not yet knit any of Alice Starmore's designs- but I gather getting gauge can be tricky.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Almost done with chart A in the Brown-Reinsel book. I got behind with some cleaning and a meeting last night. Grocery shopping and a double batch of chocolate chip cookies.
> Need to get off my feet for awhile and of course knit!


Will you do the bands as given in the pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Hee hee! I have in my hot little hands: The Illustrated Dictionary of Knitting by Rae Compton, Country Weekend Knits by Madeline Weston, and Alice Starmore's Book of Fair Isle Knitting. I've glanced at the first two, haven't even cracked the cover of the 3rd one and will have to be gone all evening!!! Aaaaagh! They look like they have loads of information in each one of them. :thumbup:


I must check our library and see if they have the first book. The other two give one lots to continue with!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I ordered a used copy of Knitting Ganseys' by Beth Brown-Reinsel and it arrived today. This is a wonderful book. I am enjoying following this workshop and learning the history of gansey knitting at the same time. Hopefully I will be able to begin a sweater in about a month. I am deciding on whether to design my own or follow a pattern from Country Weekend Knits for my first sweater.


There are some interesting comments on knitting the Eriskay Gansey in the book by Madeline Weston, if you 'search' 'An Eriskay Gansey for Frigid Temps! under 'pictures' - on KP.
You might well find the Brown -Reinsel easier to follow.


----------



## Lurker 2

A bit more backgrounding, this time from Pam Dawson, 'Traditional Island Knitting' Search Press. giving a perspective from the Channel Islands- which include Jersey and Guernsey, and are located close to the north -west coast of France, although UK territory.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, for this one so I can get an idea of what a Guernsey is like. I am not a real creative person. Sometimes after I make a Norwegian sweater according to pattern I will make a second one and change the design. I need to see and feel it first and then branch out.


Which is fair enough! It is only in recent years that I've had the courage to work out my own, although on second thoughts I did my first Gansey derived top some twenty odd years ago, using the Gladys Thompson book.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I like these. They are so much easier to see the stitches as compared to the dark ones in the books. The directions to each little pattern look easy to follow. Thank you Julie for the links. I will have to go downstairs to the computer with a printer and print out the one that is upside down. I tried reading it that way but my neck began to ache. I will definitely use that's to design my own next time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Thank you for these, julie😊 I keep hoping to find a few more skeins of knit Picks yet to match what I have - but no such luck.. I guess I will have to break down and get my order off. Now I really need an expanded life span for ALL of these projects😏


One thing at least you are going into Summer, rather than into Winter, as I am- trying to get the Guernseys finished for the GK's- sorry your luck has not been in for the yarn in stash!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> LionBrand.com is having another 50% off clearance sale and if you "like" them you get another 15% off your stateside order. Pretty nice...there was some marino worsted and cotton yarns - just in case anyone needed a push.
> 
> Thank you for the downloads, Julie! I am going to crawl into bed and post notes all over these library books now.  Good Night!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I have only read the upside down one so far as I am about to go out. But I realised that on the ipad I could lock the automatic turn and turn it up the other way and read it the right way. Is interesting finding out various bits of history. Though it really does seem no one really knows. And that is to be expected as it just developed over time.


And as a craft and often a women's one at that, did not have the Kudos of fine art.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have just been reminded I have failed to post a link I was aware of, on youtube. I hope I have typed it out correctly





 as I am unable ever to copy and paste out of an address!

If you search youtube for their Guernsey videos there are many interesting clips including one man knitting Guernseys- the link does not give quite the list I had hoped- but it is a beginning point!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Oh, thank you for this. I've been worried about the channel cast on. This will help me figure it out. Also, there is an Eriskay pattern in the Starmore book that I am eyeing. What with packing for my drive today, I haven't had time to do much more than look but I hope to have completed my drive to the kitties and be unpacked in a few hours. Then I can start to make some decisions about how to proceed.


If you decide to go ahead with the Starmore design- don't forget her gauge is very hard for many to achieve- I have heard it said she knits on the point of her needles- her design skills are superb, however!


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> I have been attempting to design a pattern for the gansey for my GS and I just realized last night that I have given myself only 3 stitches for the rope, rather than 4. Now I will have to start another pattern sheet as there is too much to erase now. Oh wait a minute. Maybe I will just erase 1 column to make it closer to the pattern before it. Ok. Sounds like a plan.


I have done it myself- where things just have not matched up- also in my scheme of things one extra stitch is neither here nor there- especially with a growing boy!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Do you think it matters if you use either a sport weight or a worsted? The patterns I have been looking at list plys - the majority seem to convert to sport, using the universal conversion charts. I am leaning towards a sport weight.
> 
> My fisherman sweater book from Holland came in. I will share some of that as soon as I get a chance. Interesting history. It looks like the Guernsey came to Holland by way of the Dutch fishing the channels. The patterns and names are the same as the books you listed, Julie. These patterns are like the Thompson in that you get the pattern repeats and the knitter needs to figure out the sweater pattern.
> 
> Happy reading to you, Toni. You have some great books to spend time with.


I have used both worsted weight and your sport weight (which I think I am right in remembering is our 4 ply) the finer yarn is obviously slower to knit, but with a detailed design does display the technique beautifully. If you go back to page 1, and look at the middle photograph- the one with the grey and the cream Ganseys- these are made to the same charts, with only the exception that the band above the welt is reversed stocking stitch in the cream one- because I was not sure who would fit it- that is the stitch numbers are identical- the major difference being that the body of the grey (worsted) is knitted on 5.5mm needles, and the cream is knitted on 3.25mm needles. (US 9 and US 3). I do think the finer one looks better IMHO. 
I am looking forward to seeing some illustrations from the Netherlands book- it is not in our Library system- I would have to interloan it, and I just don't have the spare cash for that, besides it would take for ever probably and be too late for the Workshop. 
BTW I think I am learning as much through this workshop as everyone else- nothing like learning as you go!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> I have been devouring my dutch fishermen sweater book - taking it to bed in the evening and back down in the morning - fascinating to read that the Dutch fishermen stayed over on the Shetland Islands whilst waging war with the Brits about fishing rights... some stayed there others brought their wives with them to settle in Holland.... previously they wore their knits under their smocks/shirts but soon changed over as they found out that their sweaters worn over the other clothing kept them warmer. Mittens all had two thumbs so that they never pulled on the wrong ones! I am spending more time on research than anything else this holiday and the weather is helping by being cold and wet - I need a finished sweater now!!!!


I do hope you will be able to filter some of that information back to us, Miki- you are reading in the Dutch? or have I gathered wrongly? the mittens would have had an unusual look! I can sympathise with how cold you may be feeling late in a northern spring! NSW was soooo hot this summer!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> Yes, I'm reading the dutch version (my first language), the mittens look really weird but very 'handy' to not have to rummage around looking for that one right handed mitten which appears to have disappeared mysteriously! this cold was a bit of a relief to start off with but with the constant drizzle and wind it is definitely more comfortable sitting inside with central heating, a book and a sock on the needles....
> 
> I had packed my homespun & knitted socks as gifts for the ladies (anything bigger is not knitted by me) and I must say everyone is really happy with the dog/goat/alpaca wool blend I used. I have been to a wool shop but wasn't very impressed with the pricing (ok, homespun wool doesn't appear to have a price tag and that is generally what I use).


 :thumbup: The central heating sounds nice to me at the moment- I am about to succumb and make a mid night snack to warm up. Small has the advantage of being finished faster!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Our two Dutch books sound very similar but not the same. The history is the same😊 but I don't see any reference to mittens. I am leaning to the sport weight yarn as a concessions to the Dutch heritage. Interesting that this country's custom was to use these as undergarments which then changed to outer. Like the book referenced, similar to wearing tee shirts today.


I have read that the plainer knits started out as under garments, but the men needed to strip down as they worked, and the possibilities of making a more complex design, evolved. The gansey was worn for the Sabbath, Weddings and such, in time.


----------



## jmai5421

My Gansey so far. Just started chart B. I did my initials but they don't show up very much especially the I. I think that I should have knit on one row and purled the other. Too late now, lesson learned. I do like chart A pattern. It is on page 134 of the Brown-Reinsel book. And the yarn is DK weight from Willow Yarns a division of Hershners and is 100% superwash wool.


----------



## jmai5421

********


KittyChris said:


> I am really enjoying this. Love all the history and history is something I never cared for in school (so many years ago).


Loved history then and love it now, especially this workshop.*****


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> Reading on, the inner garments appear to have been plain whilst decorated smocks were worn on top. When this changed around the sweaters were decorated to look like smocks but were knitted to fit as tightly as possible so that they wouldn't lose them - drowned fishermen were recognized thus by their sweaters as smaller items such as ear rings / other jewelry were often lost / stolen... one story tells of a boy so desperate to take off his sweater that he lost his whole outer ear whilst pulling off said sweater, it was later that buttons or zippers were added to avoid this problem.
> 
> What a fascinating world you have taken us into - this is a journey I am really enjoying.


That is most interesting, Miki! Another vote for the theory that the sweaters were used as a means to identify a body- some heavy weight authors, like the Rev, Rudd(?sp.) could be Rutt!, disagree. He wrote a History of Hand Knitting, at any rate.
I wonder if an earring may have been partly to blame for the boy losing his outer ear. Buttons would work better I would think than metal toothed zippers would have- but that has to have been in more recent years.
I am so glad you are enjoying the journey!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> My Gansey so far. Just started chart B. I did my initials but they don't show up very much especially the I. I think that I should have knit on one row and purled the other. Too late now, lesson learned. I do like chart A pattern. It is on page 134 of the Brown-Reinsel book. And the yarn is DK weight from Willow Yarns a division of Hershners and is 100% superwash wool.


It will show up better once you are wearing it! And yes the overall effect of chart 'A' is most successful - is your colour towards lilac- or is that a trick of the light? It is pretty, in any case.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> I am really enjoying this. Love all the history and history is something I never cared for in school (so many years ago).


I think History is a matter of whether you can see the relevance, or not- although growing up in Scotland we were entranced by Castles- Dungeons (more my brothers) , Iron Age Forts, Roman Walls and other evidence of a world older than what we lived in.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Loved history then and love it now, especially this workshop.


I am glad that you are enjoying it, Judy! Despite a measure of disappointment with the alphabet.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Judy, your guernsey is looking great!!!
> 
> The history of these garments is facinating! Miki1, thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> So far, I have decided I want to keep my books from the library...they wouldn't miss them, would they?  I won't, but there sure is a lot of information and ideas in them. It will be a challenge to narrow down the "best" to take note of.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day!


So long as you keep the copies for yourself- one can photocopy the most interesting or useful bits- it is when you start distributing it that it becomes a possible breach of copyright. (I believe I am right in saying- when I was studying in pre personal computer days, we were told up to 10% of any book)


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> It must be the light. It is a light terra cotta. It tends to look a little more pinkish than I would like.


It must always be a problem when ordering from printed or computer images, to know exactly what colour you are getting! Shades and hues can be so subtle! Hopefully, it will 'grow' on you!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thanks for the advice, Juile. ...the copies would be just for me anyway.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I realized last night that I have the wrong yarn for the Eriskay pattern in the Starmore book. I have worsted and that one calls for sport. So now I think I have settled on a pattern called Lochinvar in the same book and I'm trying to get gauge. Having to use one of the small patterns within the design and it's not easy since of course the sweater is worked in the round and I'm swatching back and forth. Keeping my fingers crossed I can get close!
> 
> I would really like to try my hand at designing my own but think this workshop will be long closed before I could get to the point of being comfortable with my own design. So hoping I can start soon. Back to my swatch.


Don't forget, even when locked- I am only a PM away if you are needing help- Unfortunately that Starmore book is not in our Library system- only her Fair Isle book. Beth Brown-Reinsel suggests making a doll sized swatch in the round. hope I have read your post before too much time has elapsed!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I got my Gladys Thompson book. I have glance through it, and now can truthfully say that I am more confused that ever on where to begin! I'll go back to the beginning of the workshop and read the first of the book carefully and then I will hopefully be ready to start!


The charts are so very tiny, you will need to enlarge them! Are you happy working from written instructions?


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't forget, even when locked- I am only a PM away if you are needing help- Unfortunately that Starmore book is not in our Library system- only her Fair Isle book. Beth Brown-Reinsel suggests making a doll sized swatch in the round. hope I have read your post before too much time has elapsed!


I wish I could find something other than the Starmore book but alas that is the only gansey book in our whole county system so I am stuck with it. I could still do a swatch in the round but I think I'll continue with the flat one for now. I wrote out the small chart so it's going much quicker and in a few hours I should be able to tell if I'm in the ballpark. If I make the sweater and it's too small I think a granddaughter could wear it. And if it's too large one of my daughters will be the lucky recipient. The only problem I can foresee is if just one of my gauges is off, I.e. Just the number of stitches or just the number of rows.


----------



## mtnmama67

Designer1234 said:


> There are* 41 *signed in KP members in this workshop. (Ap. 28/14


I thought I had signed in - but am not getting new post alerts.Any suggestions,please?

Signing in : Mtnmama -- make sure you have the workshop showing on your watched topics at the top of the page.

If you haven't, then click on '"my Profile" at the top left hand of the small letters at the top. then click on sections, then subscribe to 
Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234

once you have done that scroll up to Notification information
and click on both the little windows.

You will then be subscribed to the workshops and then all your posts any time you post anywhere will mean you will receive notification in the emails . To remove them click on unwatch at the top of each post page or go to watched topics and delete.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I wish I could find something other than the Starmore book but alas that is the only gansey book in our whole county system so I am stuck with it. I could still do a swatch in the round but I think I'll continue with the flat one for now. I wrote out the small chart so it's going much quicker and in a few hours I should be able to tell if I'm in the ballpark. If I make the sweater and it's too small I think a granddaughter could wear it. And if it's too large one of my daughters will be the lucky recipient. The only problem I can foresee is if just one of my gauges is off, I.e. Just the number of stitches or just the number of rows.


I understand that Starmore's gauges are very close, or tight- I have not attempted to knit any of her designs yet, but I know Angora1 is finding it very difficult to match.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Over here we can copy up to 10% of a book for personnal use only (this means you can't give it to anyone else or sell it). But copyright does vary in each country so this may not apply everywhere.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The Eriskay pattern in the Weston book runs the same risk for US readers. It is a 5 ply worsted wool. Worsted here referring to the way the yarn is spun not its weight. So it can be read as a worsted weight comprising 5 strands. But it is actually a Sport weight (5 ply is Sport weight, 4ply is Fingering). Looking at the gauge gives a hint to this. A gauge of 28 sts to 4 inches is not very likely to be achieved with a worsted weight yarn (though one the KPers has achieved this and somehow managed to knit it).
> I still have not begun mine despite hhaving picked put the yarn to use (a 5ply/Sport weight for the Eriskay in Weston).


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I can already tell that my gauge is a good bit off with the US5 needles she suggested. Going to rip and go down to 4's. If that doesn't work guess I will have to break down and create my own design. Tomorrow is another day. Think I will sleep on it and see how I feel tomorrow. Perhaps I'll just start designing my own anyway!


That sounds a definite option. I have forgotten what weight yarn you are using.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> What we call worsted weight. Ball band says to use US8 but I'd like to use a 4 or 5.


that may be very much heavier than what she means- did you notice darowil's post earlier where she describes the difference between American and British (and NZ and Australian yarns) worsted weight for you is what we call a 10ply, Aran weight, and can be knitted on an 8 to 9 (US) needle. that is what I used for my grey Guernsey- on a 9 because I wanted a flexible fabric- not too dense. The stitch count is 7 1/2 over two inches and 11 rows to the two inches.


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> that may be very much heavier than what she means- did you notice darowil's post earlier where she describes the difference between American and British (and NZ and Australian yarns) worsted weight for you is what we call a 10ply, Aran weight, and can be knitted on an 8 to 9 (US) needle. that is what I used for my grey Guernsey- on a 9 because I wanted a flexible fabric- not too dense. The stitch count is 7 1/2 over two inches and 11 rows to the two inches.


I did see what darowil posted. But I thought I was fine. Now that I look closer at the yarn Starmore used I see you may both be right. She says "double knitting wool (US knitting worsted)" which is what I consider mine to be. However further down she indicates she actually used Designer Rowan DK which I did not notice before. That would be why she is using the #5 needles. Hmmm. I think I will go back to the drawing board. Either that or pick another yarn. Do you think my yarn will create too heavy of a garment? It's 50 percent cotton and 50 percent acrylic. Should I be using a sport weight perhaps. I live in a pretty warm climate and don't need something really heavy except for a very few days.


----------



## darowil

Sockmouth said:


> I did see what darowil posted. But I thought I was fine. Now that I look closer at the yarn Starmore used I see you may both be right. She says "double knitting wool (US knitting worsted)" which is what I consider mine to be. However further down she indicates she actually used Designer Rowan DK which I did not notice before. That would be why she is using the #5 needles. Hmmm. I think I will go back to the drawing board. Either that or pick another yarn. Do you think my yarn will create too heavy of a garment? It's 50 percent cotton and 50 percent acrylic. Should I be using a sport weight perhaps. I live in a pretty warm climate and don't need something really heavy except for a very few days.


DK is lighter than Worsted but is heavier than Sport- usually knits at around 22 stitches on 4mm (US6) needles- but as these are usually knitted more firmly US 5 would make sense for the DK. (for us downunder it is an 8 ply with Worsted being a 10 ply- the higher the ply the heavier the yarn).


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I did see what darowil posted. But I thought I was fine. Now that I look closer at the yarn Starmore used I see you may both be right. She says "double knitting wool (US knitting worsted)" which is what I consider mine to be. However further down she indicates she actually used Designer Rowan DK which I did not notice before. That would be why she is using the #5 needles. Hmmm. I think I will go back to the drawing board. Either that or pick another yarn. Do you think my yarn will create too heavy of a garment? It's 50 percent cotton and 50 percent acrylic. Should I be using a sport weight perhaps. I live in a pretty warm climate and don't need something really heavy except for a very few days.


Cotton acrylic sounds fine to me - for your climate- I know this winter was exceptional, but for this much effort you want something you can get use from! I have used the Eriskay designs on a couple of between seasons sleeveless tops- because they are more suited to our temperate climate- Auckland is seldom colder than -3 C (26.6 F). Check the photographs of what I have knitted on page 1- the grey is a standard US worsted weight- the cream in 4 ply (fingering?) and the blue is double knit. Traditionally in the Channel Islands the heavier Jersey was a coarser wool- but plainer knit- the Guernsey was the 5 ply which is quite fine and shows the detailed patterns to greater advantage- Ultimately it is your choice. I can only suggest!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I'm definitely more comfortable with written instructions. I can read charts, but I don't have the meaning of symbols in my memory bank!


It is very simple in this case Pammie- the X is purled, unless you are working back and forth, when you need to reverse the return row. In the Thompson book now I look closer you purl the dark circles, with the same exception when working the yoke ( from dividing from the armholes, up to the shoulder)


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> DK is lighter than Worsted but is heavier than Sport- usually knits at around 22 stitches on 4mm (US6) needles- but as these are usually knitted more firmly US 5 would make sense for the DK. (for us downunder it is an 8 ply with Worsted being a 10 ply- the higher the ply the heavier the yarn).


Thanks Margaret for keeping us on track!


----------



## Lurker 2

*I am curious to know* if anyone has reached a point where they can show us what they have on their needles, or how the drafting is coming along, if that is your choice!? My latest photos are just details of working the gusset, although I am actually approaching the neckline on the blue DK for my grandson, Benjamin. and the central 23 stitch panel


----------



## TLL

Julie, your blue guernsey is beautiful! The patterns are showing so well. You are doing such a nice and neat job. :thumbup:

Ok, so here is where I am at. Our good friends that got married in October surprised everyone this weekend with the announcement that they are having a baby in December. We are pretty happy for them! Right away, my wheels started turning and wondering what I could knit for them. When I checked out my stash, this ball of baby yarn in outdoorsy type colors is what I kept going back to and I kept thinking of this workshop. ...so I am trying to maintain the guernsey flavor and incorporate patterning in the solid stripe that appears. This isn't very much. I had gone farther, but ripped it out to make it smaller. I would be interested in your thoughts. So far, I have kept the white with the print as stockinette, but I am getting tempted to try a pattern anyway because it isn't as busy as I thought it would be....I am using a 16" size 6 circular needle. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Sockmouth

Julie and darowil, thank you both for all your good and useful explanations about the differences in yarn terminology throughout the world. You have definitely helped me to clarify things in my mind. It is shortly after 6 am here in the eastern US and I am up and raring to go again. I have decided to continue on with my cotton acrylic yarn and work out a pattern as I go. I will cast on with the US4 needles and work a k1p1 rib for about 2 1/2 inches. Sitting on the screened porch here, waiting for enough light to do my calculations as to how many stitches to cast on. I think I am starting a wonderful adventure and I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes. I will write it all down as I go since my old brain remembers nothing anymore!


----------



## Sockmouth

Oh and Julie, your blue sweater is awesome. Love love love seeing how far you've come and how beautiful it is.


----------



## Sockmouth

TLL said:


> Julie, your blue guernsey is beautiful! The patterns are showing so well. You are doing such a nice and neat job. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, so here is where I am at. Our good friends that got married in October surprised everyone this weekend with the announcement that they are having a baby in December. We are pretty happy for them! Right away, my wheels started turning and wondering what I could knit for them. When I checked out my stash, this ball of baby yarn in outdoorsy type colors is what I kept going back to and I kept thinking of this workshop. ...so I am trying to maintain the guernsey flavor and incorporate patterning in the solid stripe that appears. This isn't very much. I had gone farther, but ripped it out to make it smaller. I would be interested in your thoughts. So far, I have kept the white with the print as stockinette, but I am getting tempted to try a pattern anyway because it isn't as busy as I thought it would be....I am using a 16" size 6 circular needle. Thanks for your thoughts.


How exciting for you. I think your creation is going to be a one of a kind treasure for your friends and their new little one. I'll be watching your progress and cheering you on. You are ahead of me so you will be my inspiration!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Julie and darowil, thank you both for all your good and useful explanations about the differences in yarn terminology throughout the world. You have definitely helped me to clarify things in my mind. It is shortly after 6 am here in the eastern US and I am up and raring to go again. I have decided to continue on with my cotton acrylic yarn and work out a pattern as I go. I will cast on with the US4 needles and work a k1p1 rib for about 2 1/2 inches. Sitting on the screened porch here, waiting for enough light to do my calculations as to how many stitches to cast on. I think I am starting a wonderful adventure and I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes. I will write it all down as I go since my old brain remembers nothing anymore!


I had been going splotto over losing my little notebook that I had been recording the progress of the guernseys- it finally re-emerged last night- thank goodness- keeping a record is invaluable- because one does forget- even where you think you should remember- and it can be tedious having to count the stitches over! I am curious to know the colour of your yarn- hoping daylight and note taking are working well for you. It definitely is an adventure!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Oh and Julie, your blue sweater is awesome. Love love love seeing how far you've come and how beautiful it is.


Thank you! I do hope the children appreciate the work that is going into this gift! Time will tell!


----------



## Sockmouth

All the patterns in the Starmore that I've looked at use the same needle throughout. So she increases after the welt when she's ready to begin the body. I was thinking of using the 4 needles for the welt and then switching to a 5 for the body. And I'd think that would mean I should decrease total stitches for the body. What would you do?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> My yarn is a beautiful blue called Aster. Glad you found your notebook. I'm putting my notes on my iPad and eventually they will go into the project section on my Ravelry page. Not until I have actually knit them though. For now just thinking and planning with the iPad. And I printed off some graph paper for later as well.


I obviously have not really got to grips with Ravelry- I use it only when hunting for things! 
I find it really does help with the counting for the designs when one has drafted out the patterns by hand.
Good luck!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> All the patterns in the Starmore that I've looked at use the same needle throughout. So she increases after the welt when she's ready to begin the body. I was thinking of using the 4 needles for the welt and then switching to a 5 for the body. And I'd think that would mean I should decrease total stitches for the body. What would you do?


It really depends on how much the design you have chosen will 'pull in' as you knit- cables (ropes) will pull in most- moss stitch (seed stitch) the least. Where I have purled between panels- it is only on wearing the guernsey that the design opens up- the alphabets look a lot better after wearing- although I have not yet tried the 'seed stitch' alphabet in the Brown- Reinsel book. 
I would not be inclined to be decreasing- I think it would be best to keep to a constant number- Are you able to post what you are doing so I have something to look at?


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> I obviously have not really got to grips with Ravelry- I use it only when hunting for things!
> I find it really does help with the counting for the designs when one has drafted out the patterns by hand.
> Good luck!


About two years ago I started stashing all my yarn purchases on Ravelry. Now I have all my yarns listed so I can see what I have "somewhere" in the house when I want to do a project. It works very well for me though I often have to hunt to find a particular ball when I want to use it. Mostly I have it stored by weight so it's easier to locate. And then I have all my projects from the last three years there as well. Some are more complete than others as far as notes go but I'm very happy with my Ravelry system. I just basically started with what I was working on and eventually got it all done.


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> It really depends on how much the design you have chosen will 'pull in' as you knit- cables (ropes) will pull in most- moss stitch (seed stitch) the least. Where I have purled between panels- it is only on wearing the guernsey that the design opens up- the alphabets look a lot better after wearing- although I have not yet tried the 'seed stitch' alphabet in the Brown- Reinsel book.
> I would not be inclined to be decreasing- I think it would be best to keep to a constant number- Are you able to post what you are doing so I have something to look at?


So you think I should just use the one needle throughout? If so, I guess I will choose the 5. I think I'm going to use some of the elements from the Eriskay pattern in Starmores book. Yes, I think I can copy and paste the notes I have for you to see. I'll work a little more and then send you something.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Love your blue sweater Julie. I am glad you found your notebook. I need to start doing something like that. I generally either make a copy of the pattern, and write on it or write on my personal patterns. Probably not the best way.
> Love the colors of the baby sweater.
> Anxious to see your sweater sock mouth.
> I posted a picture of mine so far. I have finished chart A and am in the middle of B. I had to think back 3 rows because of a lost stitch and a mistake. That will teach me to watch what I am doing.
> DH has clinic appointments and I have knitting group this afternoon. I usually do mindless projects and will wait until I get home to work on my Gansey.


Judy, was that the photo you posted some time back?- I have done a quick search and can't see it in recent pages- but have not gone back to the beginning!
I do hope DH appointments have gone well, and that you had a sufficiently mindless project not to need to tink back! I love garter stitch for such times!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> So you think I should just use the one needle throughout? If so, I guess I will choose the 5. I think I'm going to use some of the elements from the Eriskay pattern in Starmores book. Yes, I think I can copy and paste the notes I have for you to see. I'll work a little more and then send you something.


Have you swatched the rib? I usually find a finer needle is best for that- it seems to hold the 'rib' better.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Ok Julie,
> Here is what I have so far.
> 
> Staffordshire Gansey
> 
> Materials: Berroco Comfort worsted 50 percent nylon, 50 percent acrylic
> 
> Gauge: Size 5 needles: 18 stitches and 26 rows =4 inches using chart F of Starmores Lochinvar pattern (before I start I want to re-swatch this on st. Stitch)
> 
> Measurements from another sweater that fits me the way I'd like this to be:
> 2 1/2 inch rib/welt
> 13 inches to underarm
> 9 1/2 inch armhole (not sure how to figure this. I just measured from bottom to top on the front of the other sweater)
> 5 1/2 inch Shoulder
> 20 1/2 inchSleeve (need to remeasure this when I get home next week. Don't think I measured from underarm to cuff)
> Width of body 21 1/2 x 2 for 43 inches
> 22 1/2 inches welt to shoulder seam
> 
> Cast on 194 stitches with size 4 needles. Work k1p1 rib for 20 rows.
> 
> Work chart A of Starmores Eriskay pattern with 2 k stitches for side seams until piece measures 13 inches.
> Chart is 16 stitch pattern. So:
> K1, knit chart 6 times, k1, knit chart 6 times.
> 
> Knit 8 stitch chart B of Eriskay pattern with 2 k stitches for side seams one time. At the same time, increase for gusset at side seam. ( not sure how often or how many times to increase here. Suggestions welcome!)
> 
> This is as far as I've gone.


I am absolutely delighted that you have had the courage to work as I had hoped people would! And using an existing sweater is excellent. 
The gusset is started about 3 to 2 1/2 inches below the point where you will divide onto back and front, to work up the armhole/yoke back and forth- that is how I measure the armhole. 
The gusset instructions are found on page 10.
On my worsted weight grey guernseyI increased to 23 stitches in total- but I did make a mistake, increasing on every round, instead of every 4th round as I have suggested on page 10- (the result of being too much in a hurry, and failing to read the design!) A lot is done by eye, in my case, and using the percentages given in knittingfool.com. for the cream guernsey for my 11 year old DGD I have increased to 15 stitches, total, likewise for the double knit blue one for my 4 year old DGS- hoping it will fit until he is at least 6 years old.
If you have any problems just post to let me know- I check the workshop regularly through each day!


----------



## Sockmouth

By the way, I have not actually cast on yet but I am itching to do it. So as soon as I incorporate the smaller needle changes for the welt, I'm gonna jump in!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> My goodness Julie. Do you ever sleep?! Isn't it like 4:30 am where you are? And weren't you just on her a couple hours ago? I've been feeling very apologetic about keeping you up so late and here you are again! I've added Aukland to my world clock listings so I can get a better handle on our time differences. No need to exhaust yourself helping me...!
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion about going down a needle size. I will definitely do that. And I will check out your underarm gusset suggestions on page 10. That will help a lot. This is so much fun. It's a good thing I don't have much to do this week cause it's a cinch I'm not getting much else accomplished!


I do go to bed exceptionally early! But I have found since I am on my own that sleep is elusive- I am lucky if I get 3 hours at a time, I do cat nap at times during the day as well. My Dad was insomniac too- possibly learned behaviour?
I enjoy the challenge of a workshop, and the thought that people may be enjoying the experience of knitting what I have been learning about the guernsey.
Good luck with your cast on- have you thought about which method you will use?


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Julie, your blue guernsey is beautiful! The patterns are showing so well. You are doing such a nice and neat job. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, so here is where I am at. Our good friends that got married in October surprised everyone this weekend with the announcement that they are having a baby in December. We are pretty happy for them! Right away, my wheels started turning and wondering what I could knit for them. When I checked out my stash, this ball of baby yarn in outdoorsy type colors is what I kept going back to and I kept thinking of this workshop. ...so I am trying to maintain the guernsey flavor and incorporate patterning in the solid stripe that appears. This isn't very much. I had gone farther, but ripped it out to make it smaller. I would be interested in your thoughts. So far, I have kept the white with the print as stockinette, but I am getting tempted to try a pattern anyway because it isn't as busy as I thought it would be....I am using a 16" size 6 circular needle. Thanks for your thoughts.


Folks, after discussion with Toni (TLL), I would like to make some comments about the example that Toni has posted. The photograph is on page 24, immediately under the photographs of my progress on the blue guernsey.
The yarn Toni has used which self-stripes with printed colours as well, is to my eye much too busy for this style of work.
Guernsey design depends on the contrast of the purl and plain stitches, but it is very hard to distinguish the design in this yarn. 
It would be a pity to go to that much effort not to be able to see the design. 
The guernsey is a definite candidate for solid colour yarns, as were used traditionally.
Toni BTW has found another yarn in her stash that she will work up for the new baby.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, after discussion with Toni (TLL), I would like to make some comments about the example that Toni has posted. The photograph is on page 24, immediately under the photographs of my progress on the blue guernsey.
> The yarn Toni has used which self-stripes with printed colours as well, is to my eye much too busy for this style of work.
> Guernsey design depends on the contrast of the purl and plain stitches, but it is very hard to distinguish the design in this yarn.
> It would be a pity to go to that much effort not to be able to see the design.
> The guernsey is a definite candidate for solid colour yarns, as were used traditionally.
> Toni BTW has found another yarn in her stash that she will work up for the new baby.


...and is she is wondering how to put the name GRAHAM on a baby sweater so that it shows but is not dominating? I have charted it out with single purl stitches using 5 tall and 26 wide, very simple and basic style of letters. I will scan and load it quick so you can see. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> ...and is she is wondering how to put the name GRAHAM on a baby sweater so that it shows but is not dominating? I have charted it out with single purl stitches using 5 tall and 26 wide, very simple and basic style of letters. I will scan and load it quick so you can see. Thank you!!!


That should certainly not dominate! I will be very interested to see how it looks when you have knitted it!


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Judy, was that the photo you posted some time back?- I have done a quick search and can't see it in recent pages- but have not gone back to the beginning!
> I do hope DH appointments have gone well, and that you had a sufficiently mindless project not to need to tink back! I love garter stitch for such times!


It is on page 21. I posted on May 10. Now we are already on page 25! Wow!


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> That should certainly not dominate! I will be very interested to see how it looks when you have knitted it!


I will take a photo when I am done. I am almost ready to start the letters, but have other things to do first - life before knitting - Really?!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I believe I'm going to use the cable cast on. I used the channel cast on for my first swatch. I can do it but it's quite time consuming. I just look at a gansey cast on video on utube and it was even more cumbersome. GanseyNation recommends a cable cast on which is quick and easy so that's what I'm going with.


Indeed I have used the cable cast on on all three Ganseys I have made recently, as Judy mentions below Georgeanne's post.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I will take a photo when I am done. I am almost ready to start the letters, but have other things to do first - life before knitting - Really?!


Looking forward to seeing how it works out! My letters look a lot better once the garment is being worn.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Well the cable cast on is done. It's the first time I have used it and I had a difficult time with it but it is done and I'm on to ribbing!


That sounds like you are going well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I think so. Row 5 of the ribbing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And just to confuse matters even more I was looking at an older pattern yesterday which told NZ knitters that NZ 4 ply was out 5 ply! So I thought that we were the same but at one stage anyway clearly we were different.
> Julie do you have both 4 and 5 ply? They are both reasonably common here, 4 ply is often used for babies and 5 ply for light adult items.


Yes, I have seen both, recently- have not bought any of the 5 ply.


----------



## Lurker 2

forrestsmum1 said:


> Oh my goodness
> 
> You ladies are off to flying starts....I am in awe...I must get going on my gansey, I had been slogging along designing and knitting a test pattern for a scarf for a lady! It has been a very time consuming diversion...and as yet she has not settled on a yarn choice...there are so many options out there.
> 
> Back to the gansey.....hope to have something to show in the next day or so!


Looking forward to that!


----------



## TLL

Here is the "GRAHAM" chart knitted up. I am thinking it needs to have taller letters and thicker - or alternating k and p?


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Here is the "GRAHAM" chart knitted up. I am thinking it needs to have taller letters and thicker - or alternating k and p?


I agree it needs to be reworked, it you want to be able to read it easily- what about the seed stitch alphabets in the Brown-Reinsel book- do you have access to that?

On second thoughts I have put it in below.

Edit: also if you put a little more space between each letter- I think you have enough room!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Thank you fort this. Is the "X" a purl stitch on the right side and "knit" on the right side in flat knitting. and purl always in the round?


Yes, that is the way to read these!


----------



## Sockmouth

Ribbing is finished and I am on to the first pattern. Excited!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Ribbing is finished and I am on to the first pattern. Excited!


Have you done a few rows stockinette- it is a lot easier to start from, rather than direct from the rib- and is quite traditional!

P.s., your work is lovely and even- excellent tension!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Thanks for the P.s.
> I only did one row of st. Stitch before I started the pattern. The one where I did 18 increases across the round. I did think about adding some plain rows but the Eriskay in the Starmore book did not do that and I am trying to recreate her pattern to some extent. I've finished two rows of the pattern and it seems to be going well. I put some markers in to help me keep my place.


 :thumbup: Starmore's interpretation of the Eriskay Gansey is a lovely one- I hope to do it myself one day- I especially like the lacy yoke!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful Sockmouth. Love the color. Anxious to see the next part. The patterns are fun!


How is your's progressing, Judy?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Good. Maybe you can help me figure out which of her charts I should incorporate in my yoke. I only have 194 stitches total so I will have to be choosy. She has 159 stitches in each side!


You will have to help me out! I can't get it in my library system- but if you can post the charts, and the stitch count we will be able to figure it out! Have you got seam stitches? (included in that count of 97 to each side?)


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Yes. One seam stitch per side. So 96 to play with!
> 
> Let me see what I can do about sending charts. Shall I send them here or pm you? I don't even know if I can PM pictures. Seems like I remember that you can't?


That would be correct! 
If you give me the name of the chart, and the stitch count, there is a topic- An Eriskay Gansey for Frigid Temps- which was posted some time back- I can check back to that- and will also see if it is on Ravelry! I can see no harm in posting them here as we are using them as the starting point only.


----------



## Sockmouth

Sockmouth said:


> The charts only have letter names. I'm using A at the moment and will continue with it until I begin the underarm gusset, at which time I will do one round of chart B (8 st. and 18 rows).
> 
> Any of the other charts are possibilities for the yoke, C-K. I can send them separately without comment from my iPhone.


Here are 3 of them


----------



## Sockmouth

Sockmouth said:


> The charts only have letter names. I'm using A at the moment and will continue with it until I begin the underarm gusset, at which time I will do one round of chart B (8 st. and 18 rows).
> 
> Any of the other charts are possibilities for the yoke, C-K. I can send them separately without comment from my iPhone.


----------



## Lurker 2

As your central panels have 33 stitches, which ever one you choose, I would be inclined to increase 1 stitch if you can- so you have 97 stitches, and a centre point. I have a preference for the tree of life which is chart F. and suggest perhaps the horse shoe lace each side. (chart D) 11 stitches, with the 13 stitch diamond to the side of that (chart K) then a cable perhaps over 6 stitches.
This gives me a balance of 4 stitches - two each side which could be simply purled say in between the horse shoe and the diamond.
Or you could do a 4 stitch cable, which would give you a stitch to purl between the diamond and the cable.

This is my first thought, about it and by no means are you to follow slavishly- but I do think it would look quite good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Sounds pretty good to me. I'm just crawling into bed to read for a bit so I'll give it a good think in the morning. Thank you so much for your ideas. It would have taken me all day to figure it out, I know. You are so good at this. I wish other people would take advantage if your expertise. I really appreciate all the time you have taken to get me going on this. I'm so enjoying it and cant wait to see how it turns out.


Hopefully people are following and learning- just keeping quiet!!!
Enjoy your book!


----------



## Lurker 2

DanaKay said:


> I confess to lurking. I have a sweater to make for my son, but he wants a cardigan living in a southern state.


 :thumbup: There is a pattern for a Guernsey style cardigan in the Brown-Reinsel book- I am sure it would work equally well for a man. Knitting Ganseys.


----------



## Lurker 2

PatBrown said:


> I'm lurking, too. I have Beth's book and will do the cardigan when I have time. I have too many things to get done this year - I can't start anything new... sigh... I want to soooo badly!!!
> 
> I love reading all the comments and seeing all the pics! Keep up the good work!!!


Thank you!


----------



## TLL

So....here is try #2 for "GRAHAM" I can't decide if I like it or not. (When I look at it from the side as it sits on the table it is pretty easy to see the name.) There are only 46 stitches to work with. If I make the letters wider than the one stitch style they get too big. These are 2 sts taller than the other attempt. I am wondering about doing a fancy "G" in the center instead....

(I am really appreciating the solid color of the yarn with all of the patterning.)


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> So....here is try #2 for "GRAHAM" I can't decide if I like it or not. (When I look at it from the side as it sits on the table it is pretty easy to see the name.) There are only 46 stitches to work with. If I make the letters wider than the one stitch style they get too big. These are 2 sts taller than the other attempt. I am wondering about doing a fancy "G" in the center instead....
> 
> (I am really appreciating the solid color of the yarn with all of the patterning.)


Well I think it looks pretty good! But ultimately it is up to you what you prefer- just a point- will the yarn stand being ripped again?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> (I am really appreciating the solid color of the yarn with all of the patterning.)


I love the new look of it! I can read the name easily now where before I couldn't pick out the letters at all. I decided not to put a name on mine, but if I had I would be very happy to have it look like this.[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I like the tree of life too but I also like the anchor. My first husband was career Navy and my children grew up in that lifestyle so I'm leaning toward that design. I'm planning to spend some time with my graph paper seeing what I can set up and how it fits together. You've given me some great ideas and I can't wait to see how it looks. Not sure when I can start though. I'm having lunch with a friend today and it's about an hour drive to get there and then of course another hour back after. Thanks again for your expert assistance.


The anchor sounds like an excellent idea! I just chose the designs I connect with!


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> So....here is try #2 for "GRAHAM" I can't decide if I like it or not. (When I look at it from the side as it sits on the table it is pretty easy to see the name.) There are only 46 stitches to work with. If I make the letters wider than the one stitch style they get too big. These are 2 sts taller than the other attempt. I am wondering about doing a fancy "G" in the center instead....
> 
> (I am really appreciating the solid color of the yarn with all of the patterning.)


I like your Graham. It really shows up nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I just finished chart B and am ready to start C. Had to do some tinking as my mind would wander. I am designing in my head my next Gansey. Not sure about cardigan, definitely want to use the knitted hearts and the diamonds. Do I want them all filled with moss stitch, every other one, every one? I also want cables between designs. Also want designs vertical instead of horizontal like this one. Debating about sleeve, design all the way to cuff or not. Do I want a cable or the hearts going up the top of the sleeve and shoulder. What color red or blue? I need to concentrate more and design the next on in my sleep or after this one, not while I am knitting.
> I will do a picture when I am done with chart C.


Decisions, Decisions! But exciting ones! Remember the ropes (cables) can be as narrow as 2 stitches only- so are an excellent way of defining a wider panel! I had some 2 stitch ropes at the edge of the yoke on the cream gansey- slightly tricky when working back and forth- but I reckon look good on the one sleeve I have picked up and knit so far- for the sake of speed I did mostly stocking stitch down that one- but am contemplating a more elaborate sleeve for the blue one for my grandson.
The Cornish Gansey that I have seen was brick red- looked good- but it is a matter of what you feel comfortable wearing!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> By the way Julie, I broke down and ordered the Brown-Reinsel book yesterday. Hoping it will come before I get home on Sunday and I can start planning another sweater!


I do hope you got a good priced one- not too expensive- I should have taken out shares in Amazon I think- the amount of business that is coming their way! I don't think you will regret it! the one I would love, is Alice Starmore's Fisherman's Sweaters!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you for all of the encouraging words, ladies! I am glad you can "read" my little sweater. I "think" if I really wanted to redo that part the yarn could handle one more reworking, but I am going to keep moving ahead. There are so many fun patterns to work with here. Last night I did what you just suggested - went through the list of patterns in my library books and picked out ones that looked like they would fit with the interests of the young couple this guernsey is for. I am excited to keep going on it (and my house looks like it!  )


Houses schmouses, they can wait! Babies wait for no one- Bubs will be here before you have a chance to think 'afghan'!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I didn't design this one. I am knitting it from a pattern from Knitting Ganseys by Beth Brown-Reinsel. I wanted to get a feel for the Gansey stitches. The yarn I ordered was a darker terra cotta on the computer but when I got it, it was much lighter and a pinky shade. It is OK but leaning towards a brick red cardigan that I design, with Julie's help of course. I don't think I could totally do it myself.


It is great being able to help! I had hoped to teach infants level (new entrants) because I think those early years at school can be so vital- but because I had papers at Uni- they were pushing me towards Intermediate- (11 to 12 year olds) I opted out- but later, as the kids were growing up put in quite a few years helping and then teaching handcrafts at the Christchurch Rudolf Steiner School- (Waldorf System). People still ask me if I am a teacher- that is because I can talk about something I know little about apparently with confidence- I think- but I do love books!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Believe me, I didn't plan on designing my first one either. But the Alice Starmore book was the only one I could get my hands on and then I found out I really couldn't match her gauge on any that I might want to do. So I picked one to use as a guide and Julie has been a jewel to help me figure out how to adapt it to my yarn. I can see now why your mind is jumping ahead to planning your next one! After my copy of Brown-Reinsel arrives, you may hear me doing the same thing!


I just love it when I come up with another idea for Guernsey work- my first one I did some 22 years ago!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> So glad you have decided to keep going. Love the color of your yarn, by the way, and can't wait to see the next part of your design.


I am looking forward to seeing what Judy does next, too! (jmai5421)


----------



## Lurker 2

I am heading back to bed for a bit- it is 6 a.m., here, and it is cold and heavy showers and I have promised to go out later.


----------



## DanaKay

Yes, I have "Knitting Ganseys" by Beth Brown Reinsel. I think the 44" finished garment chest measurement would actually be the size I would need to make also. How great is that! I have the yarn, he wants (black).
I think I may want to change up the patterns once I get to dedicate the necessary time. I also looking at Chelsea's Heart Gansey, for my grand daughter. 
Now I just need to get my WIP's finished to free up time to get the sweater's made. They are on this years to do list.
I also have Gladys Thompson's "Patterns for Guernseys,
Jerseys & Aran's. I have had the information for years.


----------



## Lurker 2

DanaKay said:


> Yes, I have "Knitting Ganseys" by Beth Brown Reinsel. I think the 44" finished garment chest measurement would actually be the size I would need to make also. How great is that! I have the yarn, he wants (black).
> I think I may want to change up the patterns once I get to dedicate the necessary time. I also looking at Chelsea's Heart Gansey, for my grand daughter.
> Now I just need to get my WIP's finished to free up time to get the sweater's made. They are on this years to do list.
> I also have Gladys Thompson's "Patterns for Guernseys,
> Jerseys & Aran's. I have had the information for years.


Just one point! although black is very close to the traditional dark blue- it will be hard on your eyes- I would suggest that you keep it if at all possible for a 'daylight' project- sounds as though you are very well prepared, with the two books you have!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Great start, Toni!! I can see Graham very clearly also. I am having a hard time starting. Thanks for the tip on Red Heart's sale - but I have not made a decision yet. I will use sport weight and it will be in the blue family. There are just so many gansey motifs that I like. I will have ropes/cables, seed stitch for definition. After I have the yarn and get my guage the rest may fall into place.


Wishing you the best of decision-making Jan, better in my opinion to have too wide a choice, than too narrow!


----------



## TLL

Thank you, Jan! I wish you lots of fun with your designing.  I got up this morning and while waiting for the coffee to brew, I continued with the patterns on my body chart - 3 hours later I am pretty sure I have the design that I want and am now sitting down for breakfast and my son is ready for lunch. 

Julie, how do we decide when and how to include the part under the arm...can't think of the name...it gives room for more movement....and the rest of the sleeves and shoulder. I have ideas, and maybe, I need to go back and read information you gave us already...I just wasn't ready for that information yet, so it didn't stick in the memory. 

Thank you so much for teaching this class. I am having so much fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you, Jan! I wish you lots of fun with your designing.  I got up this morning and while waiting for the coffee to brew, I continued with the patterns on my body chart - 3 hours later I am pretty sure I have the design that I want and am now sitting down for breakfast and my son is ready for lunch.
> 
> Julie, how do we decide when and how to include the part under the arm...can't think of the name...it gives room for more movement....and the rest of the sleeves and shoulder. I have ideas, and maybe, I need to go back and read information you gave us already...I just wasn't ready for that information yet, so it didn't stick in the memory.
> 
> Thank you so much for teaching this class. I am having so much fun!


According to the percentages given on knittingfool.com one makes the total chest measurement 100%- the body is a square of 50% of that- the gusset starts about 3 to 2 1/2 inches before the split onto straight needles, and working the back and front yoke separately, as you are making a small size guernsey, I would increase every 4 rows both sides of the gusset, to 15 stitches in total. The basic directions are given on page 10. 
I am having a great time working with everyone! So glad people are enjoying the process!


----------



## KittyChris

And now it's time for me to show what I have done so far. My ribbing looks almost ruffled in spots. Is that why you are aupposed to use a size smaller needle when you work it? I didn't - but I did try to knit tighter than usual.


----------



## Sockmouth

KittyChris said:


> And now it's time for me to show what I have done so far. My ribbing looks almost ruffled in spots. Is that why you are aupposed to use a size smaller needle when you work it? I didn't - but I did try to knit tighter than usual.


Love what you have done so far. I can definitely make out the anchor and I was pleased to see it because I have plans to include it in my yoke. Is that a tree of life next to it? Looks like it could be. Your blue is a nice shade, a little darker than mine I think. You're making good progress. I need to work harder to catch up!


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> And now it's time for me to show what I have done so far. My ribbing looks almost ruffled in spots. Is that why you are aupposed to use a size smaller needle when you work it? I didn't - but I did try to knit tighter than usual.


It is possible that in trying to knit tighter, your tension may have become uneven- but I am fairly certain it will look better when it has been through a wash. I have always believed the smaller needle suggested for the welt ribbing was just to give a firmer fabric- because it always opens out. One of the main reasons I did not go down a size on the cream and blue guernseys is because I don't own a circular in the appropriate length, at that size, and they are nearly $12 each, -my budget is very restricted!
The anchor, BTW is excellent, you should be very happy that you designed it in effect, yourself. The design to the left is interpreted differently in different areas, but can be seen as a wave, while to the right of the anchor the lattice is usually to represent the fishermen's nets.
You should be feeling very pleased with how this is going- what are you planning on working in the next 'band'?


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Upon looking again I see that you are right - my tension was too loose the first couple of rows. And I fully understand about the needles, I bought this one 24" size 4 for about $9.00 so I didn't want to also by a size 3. I have A whole set of bamboo 40" circulars from Amazon that I got for $19.99. I use them instead of straight needles.
> Thanks for the compliments too. I will have to get a better picture so you can see the wave on the right side.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

In this picture is the chevron, seed stitch, the side seem, then the waves, then a 3 stitch pattern from Weston's Eriskay Gansey, net, cable and anchor. And more true to color. 
Ps-I am enjoying a day off from work today.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> In this picture is the chevron, seed stitch, the side seem, then the waves, then a 3 stitch pattern from Weston's Eriskay Gansey, net, cable and anchor. And more true to color.
> Ps-I am enjoying a day off from work today.


It is looking good- nice that you have the day off? Will you spend most of the day knitting?


----------



## Sockmouth

KittyChris said:


> In this picture is the chevron, seed stitch, the side seem, then the waves, then a 3 stitch pattern from Weston's Eriskay Gansey, net, cable and anchor. And more true to color.
> Ps-I am enjoying a day off from work today.


Just beautiful. You are very brave to start out with so many different charts. I don't plan on doing multiple charts simultaneously until I get to the yoke. But I surely am enjoying yours. Great job!


----------



## KittyChris

Sockmouth said:


> Just beautiful. You are very brave to start out with so many different charts. I don't plan on doing multiple charts simultaneously until I get to the yoke. But I surely am enjoying yours. Great job!


That's what graph paper is for. And thanks.


----------



## TLL

*****


KittyChris said:


> :thumbup:
> And I use this with the purple magnet as my place keeper (on a cookie sheet) - learned to use charts from learning to knit lace. It is so much easier like this.


*******


----------



## Sockmouth

Here's two repeats of my first chart.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Here's two repeats of my first chart.


Will you work it in bands, Georgeanne?

It is looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Your start looks great, Georgeanne!
> 
> What are "bands"? I haven't run across that term yet. Thank you, Julie!


Some of the Ports had a tradition of horizontal bands, maybe three to four inches deep, with differing overall patterns. The frontispiece of Beth Brown-Reinsel's book Knitting Ganseys gives one example of this style. In Rae Compton's book she has an example from Whitby in England. The Eriskay design is more vertical, in emphasis.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> That is the one that I am doing. I am enjoying the different patterns for each band. It seems like there is an easy band pattern and then one that is more involved. I find that I can only knit so long on the more involved band before I start making silly mistakes. Then I have to put it down for awhile. I have about 1/2 inch before I start the underarm gusset. Does this sound right,Julie, to start the gusset at about 12 1/2 inches?


I started the one on the grey gansey, for myself at 14 inches- it is not very long- in fact I would say it is fairly short (deliberately) because I was not sure how much yarn I would need- ( flying blind to some extent!). It would make a difference if you are increasing every 4th row- I made a mistake and increased every round at first- was not prepared to tink back that far- so I would halve the difference and start at 13 inches- at a guess.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Looking good! You knit so nice and even. It is hard for me to get a steady tension as I just taught myself continental about 8 months ago as my right hand needed a permanent vacation from 'throwing the yarn'


So I guess it has turned you into a 'beginner', Chris! Hopefully the tension will improve!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> At Julie's request I am posting details of two books I have borrowed from a Friend.
> Fisher-Gansey Patterns of N.E. England by Michael Pearson , which I can only find used from Amazon for £19.99.
> Cornish Guernseys and Knit Frocks by Mary Wright, available new from same source as paperback at £6.95 or Kindle version for £4.17.


Thanks, Martina!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> The pattern for the gusset is increase every third round.


This just goes to show how garments are quite variable- the knitters were not following written patterns! But if that is what your pattern calls for, Judy, go for it!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> After our previous discussion I looked at my books and discovered I have a Cornish one -which turns out to be this one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I tried to knit continental a couple of years ago for some stranded knitting I was doing. It was a disaster! I admire you for being able to switch. All this pattern work makes mine look more even than it probably is. If I were knitting straight stitch it wouldn't look nearly so even! And I think we are always more critical of our own work than others are. I thought your work was gorgeous when you shared it with us!


I taught myself to knit Continental for a left-handed 10 year old I was teaching- (promptly forgot again) but as she could then work with her dominant hand the difference in her work was remarkable!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> That is what I have to do. I am left handed. I just need to see some you tube videos and take the time to practice.


So have you learned to use scissors and things designed for us north paws?!!!!!


----------



## KittyChris

jangmb said:


> Wow! Chris, this is really looking great! Good for you Did you say what yarn you are using?


It is from Kraemer Yarn Co (the ones that made the yarn for the US Olympics opening ceremony) it is called Tatamy and is a DK weight of 45% cotton & 50% acrylic - so it would be machine washable. I didn't know if my LYS would have exactly what I wanted so I went directly to the Kraemer yarn store as they are also close by. But I'm sure that it would be available online. I'll post the link in a sec.
http://www.kraemeryarns.com/yarn/yarn.asp?YarnIdnt=8


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes! They did not have anything for lefties when I was growing up. My Mother had to put us in a wagon and walk across town, many miles so I could go to summer school after kindergarten. I could not cut a straight line with my right hand using right handed scissors. She would entertain my brother and care for my baby brother in the park near the school where they sent me. I finally managed so I could pass on into 1st grade. However I never used my right hand unless absolutely necessary. I just turned the scissors over and used my left hand. I also got the long pointer across my knuckles when ever the teacher saw me using my left hand to write, color or anything. I am still left handed.


My father was naturally left-handed- drew by preference with that hand- but had been forced to use the right at school- not an experience he liked remembering


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I taught myself to knit watching others, mainly my Mother. I was about 9. She thought I was just playing with her yarn and needles and not trying to copy her. She said if she knew what I was doing she would have taught me right handed. She taught my youngest sister who was left handed to knit right handed.


Judging from watching my little friend Stella struggle with her right hand. I know how I struggled to do it left handed for her- but it was worth it to see her progress- unfortunately Mum was not impressed and I think the girl gave up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> I am so enjoying seeing everyone's efforts so far [all outstanding!!!!]. I have just started and am using the Fife Banded Gansey as a starting point. I did need to re-configure the stitch count as I am using a worsted weight with size 7 US needles instead of the recommended DK with size 5. I will send a picture when hopefully things start looking a bit more interesting. The pattern call for straight knitting with 3 side stitches in p1,k1,p1 [and p3 next row] up the sides of the pattern until the bands start below the armhole. While the pattern is beautiful as written. I think I want to individualize it a bit. I love the idea of an anchor as my DH was in the US Navy. On another note I have found it so interesting to see how many left handed knitters there are out there. I am a lefty and self taught to knit which I do English style much like a "righty". I crochet left handed though which means I am always working in a different direction. Please keep the pictures coming as they are so inspiring and gorgeous!!!


There are quite a number of anchor patterns around in differing panel sizes- sounds a good idea!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Maybe Toni's that you encouraged her to rethink and choose a solid color?


not sure!


----------



## Lurker 2

A further website you might like to check out- two people have pointed this one out to me- it is a chatty blog, but there is a lot of information as well.

http://www.ganseys.com

I have spent quite a bit of time today hunting down book sites, till my money ran out! I have some glorious yarn being posted out from the US- won't be a guernsey though.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Enjoyed the web site. Just spent too much time reading it. I need to get back to my sweater before dressing and heading out to Farmers Market. I have flowers to plant this afternoon, weather permitting. Secretly I hope it rains.


Of course, that would have nothing to do with wanting to knit?!!! 
Ideally for the plants, the rain should happen after they are in the ground! BTW I have been so absorbed with life- I have not picked up my needles for about three days- but I am delighted with my new walking shoes- so comfy- if it helps stop my hip from aching- I will be able to sit longer.
There is a wealth of information in that website- I can understand how it took time to read!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I frequently hope it rains in the summer so I can stay in and knit! The GanseyNation website has really good info on making ganseys. I've gone back and read what Gordon has to say each time I start a new section of my sweater. Or when I'm thinking ahead. And his weekly post is always fun to read.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> A further website you might like to check out- two people have pointed this one out to me- it is a chatty blog, but there is a lot of information as well.
> 
> http://www.ganseys.com
> 
> I have spent quite a bit of time today hunting down book sites, till my money ran out! I have some glorious yarn being posted out from the US- won't be a guernsey though.


It looks like it would be so easy to get lost on this site. I checked it out and bookmarked it. 

The new mama saw the guernsey that I am making for her new baby yesterday - She LIKES it!!!  (...I haven't had nearly the amount of time to knit as I would like, but I am making progress.)


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> It looks like it would be so easy to get lost on this site. I checked it out and bookmarked it.
> 
> The new mama saw the guernsey that I am making for her new baby yesterday - She LIKES it!!!  (...I haven't had nearly the amount of time to knit as I would like, but I am making progress.)


And it does require concentration, until you internalise the counting necessary- I can do the Tree of life now, almost without conscious thought- I have done it so many times over the years.
I am so glad for you that the mother is impressed! The name shows clearly, although with the next band still on the needle, I am not sure which patterns you are working. I also have had a lot going on, and with it being Sunday today- won't get much knitting done today till later.

BTW I think the colour will be excellent for a little one, whichever sex.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I have thought that it is difficult to see the patterning also. After I took this photo I hand pressed it a bit and that looked better. I am hoping after a few more rows that will help.
> 
> Thank you! Have a blessed day!


I think it is just a result of being on the needle, I know I think mine looks better when I am wearing it, and blocking to size will make a difference, too!
Thanks, for the good wishes!


----------



## Lurker 2

for those of you who are interested in the Gansey as it is known in the Netherlands- here is some information from Knitting from the Netherlands by Henriette Van der Klift-Tellegen. I think it will show up as a download!

Thanks Jangmb!


----------



## forrestsmum1

Lurker 2 said:


> for those of you who are interested in the Gansey as it is known in the Netherlands- here is some information from Knitting from the Netherlands by Henriette Van der Klift-Tellegen. I think it will show up as a download!
> 
> Thanks Jangmb!


Also my thanks to Jan as well, it is just so astounding the history that is involved in this form of knitting...i live in a new country...Australia...where white culture is only 200 years old...just a baby!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Julie and Jan. I enjoyed the history. I love finding out the background of these sweaters we are making.
> I am at the point where I start the gusset.


 :thumbup: That sounds like you are doing very well! Not very much further and you will have caught up with my progress on the small blue gansey I am doing for my grandson! I've had a small garter stitch WIP, I wanted to finish!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Help Julie
> I am going to start the gusset. The chart is on page 64 of the Brown-Reinsel book in the upper right. On the sweater there is a 6 stitch seam. I want to change the gusset to be stockinette and maybe a one stitch purl on the outside edges and do the actual increase one stitch in. What do you think? Would it look ok to change it that way? What type of increase do you do?
> I have graphed it out on graph paper, at least the outline. There are 20 stitches at the widest part. There are 49 rows and the increases look to be every 3rd row.
> Thanks
> Judy
> Want to spend the day knitting after church but since I knit yesterday and did not plant the flowers; it looks like I will be planting today. It is going to be a nice day.


Dear Judy, I would be inclined to split up your very wide seam 2x2x2, taking 2 purl stitches up the center, and splitting 2 each side. thus: purl1, increase by k1,p1,k1, all into next stitch, p2, k1,p1,k1, all into next stitch p1, for row one.
--------------
*the following is correct - Julie has asked me to post that this way as well as the way posted on the next page (#37)are both correct*
---------------
row two becomes: p2, k2, p2, k2, p2

row three: p2, k2, p2, k2, p2.

row four: p2,k1,increase in next stitch by k1,p1; p2, increase in next stitch, by k1,p1; k1,p2.

row five: p2, k3,p2. k3, p2

row six: p2, k3, p2, k3, p2

row seven: p2; k1; increase by k1,p1 into next stitch;k1;p2; k1; increase by k1,p1 into next stitch; k1, p2

row eight becomes: p2, k4, p2, k4, p2

continue as set till you have your 20 stitches 
(although I have been increasing until I had 23, because I had 1 stitch seams)- for the adult size, I have 19 stitches for my 11 year old size, and 17 for my 6 year old size one.

To be honest I have just done the gusset 'by eye' rather than to a set pattern.

Let me know if you run into any further problems.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Good luck with your gusset. I'm not quite there yet but I'm getting close so I'll be looking forward to seeing how it goes. Wondering how many inches from the bottom before you are beginning gusset?


For an adult size, around 12 to 13 inches from the beginning- depending on how long you would like your body to be. 
It is a good idea to measure an existing sweater that fits you, as you like best.


----------



## Lurker 2

The wheeze said:


> I am casting on for the welt. I have decided to go with the overlapped split welt. It looks to me like this would be the same number of stitches (plus overlap stitches) and same needle size as the body. Is that correct?


That is how I would do it!


----------



## Lurker 2

* Julie has asked me to post that this way as well as the way posted on the previous page (#36)are both correct*



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Judy, I would be inclined to split up your very wide seam 2x2x2, taking 2 purl stitches up the center, and splitting 2 each side. thus: purl1, increase by k1,p1,k1, all into next stitch, p2, k1,p1,k1, all into next stitch p1, for row one.
> 
> row two becomes: p2, k2, p2, k2, p2
> 
> row three: p2, k2, p2, k2, p2.
> 
> row four: p2,k1,increase in next stitch by k1,p1; p2, increase in next stitch, by k1,p1; k1,p2.
> 
> row five: p2, k3,p2. k3, p2
> 
> row six: p2, k3, p2, k3, p2
> 
> row seven: p2; k1; increase by k1,p1 into next stitch;k1;p2; k1; increase by k1,p1 into next stitch; k1, p2
> 
> row eight becomes: p2, k4, p2, k4, p2
> 
> continue as set till you have your 20 stitches
> (although I have been increasing until I had 23, because I had 1 stitch seams)- for the adult size, I have 19 stitches for my 11 year old size, and 17 for my 6 year old size one.
> 
> To be honest I have just done the gusset 'by eye' rather than to a set pattern.
> 
> Let me know if you run into any further problems.


----------



## NanaCaren

I have finally cast on my guernsey using the Channel Island cast on. I am using Lion brand Fusherman's Wool, size 3.50mm/4us.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have finally cast on my guernsey using the Channel Island cast on. I am using Lion brand Fusherman's Wool, size 3.50mm/4us.


How wonderful you have been able to get the Fisherman's Wool, I love Cream Ganseys! I know the work-a-day one's were dark blue, but I have also seen Red Cornish Ganseys.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I thought of making a dark blue one but I had some of the fisherman's wool in my basket. It was to have been mitts, figured I could use it for this instead. Red would be nice too, hmmmm. I would like to make one in the dark blue as well.


And with your winters, they would make very good garments for the outside work!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes they do and more comfortable than coats or jackets. Although a lighter one for the cool summer evenings would b e nice too.


And could be knit in cotton or a cotton mix- cotton/bamboo is a mix I really like for summer.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And could be knit in cotton or a cotton mix- cotton/bamboo is a mix I really like for summer.


I was thinking the same thing and maybe a little bit longer too.

  not sure why it is upside down.

I was able to correct. It is beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I'm going to start my gauge swatch later today. Hopefully it will match the gauge for the Eriskay Gansey in the Country Weekend Knits book. I have a lovely silver gray yarn that I ordered from Love Knitting. If the gauge does not match I will work with charts and see what I come up with. I really like to follow a pattern the first time I try something new.


That sounds like a wise plan! I am like that in the kitchen with a new recipe- I like to follow exactly first time- then branch out- except with things like meringue that are semi-scientific!
With my first guernsey style jumper I did not have the option- could not get to a shop for a pattern- needed to knit- so I just fired ahead- some 22 years ago- still have the jumper- but the moth have got into it as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> No I got this at a thrift store for a couple dollar. It is hand knit by Rita Condron from Ireland. I was originally going to recycle, glad I changed my mind. I would like to make one some day though after I get a photo of the ones my grandma had.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb

********The history of the ganseys is really fun to explore. The author gives the impression that over the years the Dutch fishermen purchased as many if not more sweaters from the British Isles as they made themselves. Either my DS or DB has my father's family history book. I will need to track that down and see what else I can find in there It is fascinating to me how they were used for identification**********.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I think I am getting close to needing to start the gusset for my baby/toddler sweater. The basic guidelines that I am following for the size of the sweater says to knit to 9" for the front and 12" for the back. How do I know when I need to start the increase? For this size sweater, should I make the increases every 3 or 4 rows. I made a chart - every 2 rows to 15 stitches wide seems large.....Thank you!


Toni- this is quite different from the design (pattern) I have been using, where one is working on identical squares, I think 15sts sounds ample, I would not be working much less- but I am stumped by the differing front and back- 
whose pattern are you using? 
For a gansey this size I would suggest starting two inches below the point where you will divide the work- 
But you do have me a bit flummoxed about your short front.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> The short front is from directions for a baby/toddler hoodie. I was using the measurements as a guide for how big to make the guernsey. So, the front and back are the same? That would sure make designing much easier. Whew! (I bet that is why the front is short - for the neckline of the hood.) ...I guess I am still not quite sure when I should start the gusset for this little one. I am at about 6" on the body and estimating that I will be at 12" when I get to the neckline. How do I decide how much space is needed for the sleeve/armhole? Does this make more sense? I'm sorry I didn't mean to confuse things.


I would checking the percentages for the Gansey pattern of knittingfool.com- my armhole on the one I am working now- the blue one, is about one third of the total length to the shoulder- so I would be starting the gusset about the point you are at.


----------



## jmai5421

My Gansey so far: I need to add 4 stitches to each gusset before I divide for the front and back.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> My Gansey so far: I need to add 4 stitches to each gusset before I divide for the front and back.


That is looking so good, Judy! I hope you are happy with the outcome- I know the colour was not quite what you had hoped- but as far as one can tell from the image it is going to be very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> The color isn't right on the picture. It is less pinkish and more light rust. It is beginning to grow on me. I am enjoying the pattern especially the different stitches that make up each pattern. It will be way more challenging when I divide and go back and forth. I am quite enjoying in the round.


It is so nice and easy to read the charts when working in the round- glad you are warming to your colour! When you split to back and forth, go back to your chart with your marker- you will get the hang of it!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I know what you mean about going back and forth. I spent 2 days swatching to get the correct needle. Gauge was listed as in body pattern. It was difficult to think opposite when working with the charts. I cast on last night and am now working the welt (ribbing).


Don't forget to show us your progress- we love photographs!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> After a lovely albeit cold / wet holiday in Holland visiting family I am back and battling with jetlag! I have been following you all and am amazed at how well you are all progressing, well done!
> I did start a sweater but find that swatching is still the way to go - I simply cannot concentrate somehow!


I am sure you will be able to concentrate when no longer jet-lagged!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I'll post pictures when I have completed some of the patterning. I just finished the welt. Working with 256 stitches it takes a while.


It does doesn't it! but remember that you don't have to turn around and knit the other side to match!


----------



## Lurker 2

Progress on the little blue gansey,
from the shoulder strap

to the neck ribbing.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Awesome Julie. Benjamin is going to love this sweater with his name. I really like the pattern in the front. Beautiful sweater.


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Georgeanne, Martina, Toni, and Jan- I have finally conquered the edge of the shoulder strap- that has been more of a struggle than I had ever anticipated, but I am jolly well not unpicking. I must record what I did before the CRAFT syndrome (Can't Remember A Flaming Thing) kicks in. Have to splice the yarn to complete the neck- but may wait till morning before doing that!


----------



## Lurker 2

The wheeze said:


> I am so far behind I have not even completed my welt yet. I have the Brown-Reinsel book. I am getting 8 stitches to the inch with size 2 needles. I was trying to do the overlapped split welt. My first try was looking to big. Then I read on page 25 that it should be 90% of body stitches so I ripped and did over. That looked okay for the first half. The second half I did with another size 2 needle and it came out 2" smaller.
> 
> This is my second sweater. The first was the harlequin which turned out to fit.
> 
> I don't know what to do with this one. I was wanting to design my own but am having a tough time just getting the welt done. If I try to go with the white Gansey pattern in the book, my gauge is off. I tried knitting with a larger needle and the pattern does not show.
> 
> Please advise. Am I way over my head or is this doable?


It is doable- provided you work from your best attempt- as the start for calculating, rather than trying to meet gauge. I have calculated how many stitches I need to get my measurements, and graphed it out stitch by stitch, Takes time- but better than giving up. I agree about the design showing better with a finer needle- but would encourage you to use the book and the pattern therein as the starting point, not the end point!


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Oh Julie, that is looking great!
> Is that big conglomeration of needles and stitch holders something I have to look forward to? (Oh no)


Only if you do a shoulder strap! there are simpler methods, all involve a minimum of three needles- but you can vary whether you do it from right side or wrong side- I happen to like the shoulder strap idea- because Caithness (Thurso) where the original is known is an important part of Scotland in my own time growing up - we had a very significant mid-winter holiday there, just before we left Scotland. 
The stitch holders do make working the shoulder easier- I use my interchangeable cables at the moment- not have long holders- one could use a smooth thread- like a crochet cotton, as the workers did traditionally!


----------



## catlover1960

As promised yesterday. Here is a picture of patterning on the body. I wish I had used a smaller needle for the welt. To me it looks ruffled along the bottom edge. It will probably be fine when wearing.



catlover1960 said:


> I'll post pictures when I have completed some of the patterning. I just finished the welt. Working with 256 stitches it takes a while.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Wow--I love all the ganseys so far----Julie and jmai ---totally beautiful!! I am almost up to the gussets on mine. I had to change the stitch count so much that I just decided to make up my own pattern for the upper part of the sweater. I am going to try an anchor in the middle, 2 tree of life on either side with cables in between and some seed stitch. I hope it looks okay and I do everything right. Part of the pattern will be done in the round and the front and back back on 2 straight needles---Ohhhh boy!! Julie as I understand it the traditional ganseys were done with back and front both the same--is this correct? Also, I will be "bugging" you when I get up to the shoulder strap. Again can't thank you enough for all this wealth of information. Will post a picture when I get some of the band done.


That is what I understand too, that the back and front are the same- with the exception perhaps of the Alphabet band above the welt. It certainly makes it easier to remember your panels, if you are repeating them. I am looking forward to seeing your progress!
There are three methods of joining the shoulder that I have encountered. The most common is a three needle cast off, from either the right or the wrong side. And then the shoulder strap which happens to be my choice. It is fiddly working with four needles, and did take quite some interpretation of the written instructions. Being told to repeat, in reverse, leaves a lot to be guessed!
That is why I am here- to hear when you have encountered problems- hopeful we can work things out together!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> As promised yesterday. Here is a picture of patterning on the body. I wish I had used a smaller needle for the welt. To me it looks ruffled along the bottom edge. It will probably be fine when wearing.


I am finding it hard to see which cast on you did! As you say it will probably straighten out when you wear it.
The pattern panels are looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I used the cable cast on. I felt that would be the easiest since I had to cast on so many stitches and the pattern did not specify any particular cast on. I am really enjoying working on it. It is fun to watch the designs take shape. I do have a question. The pattern says to start the gusset after 126 rounds. I am short so will want to start the gusset sooner. Last month my mom took measurement for another sweater I was making and from underarm to a normal sweater length for me is 13 inches. So will I start the gusset when I reach approx. 10.5 to 11 inches? I am keeping track of rounds and know that 126 rounds will be much longer than I want.


Better I think to start sooner than too late- especially as you need a short waist- I would be aiming for the 10 1/2 inches- have you checked out knittingfool.com for their gansey design by percentages?


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> That is very nice. Mine looks a little ruffled too and wish I has used a smaller needle. Problem is I didn't want to buy 2 new needles in a 24" as who knows if I would ever need that size again.
> I just returned my Weston book to the library, but I did make sure to photo copy the Eriskay Gansey along with a couple other patterns first. I hope to make it some time (though it might be quite a while before I do)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks- there has just been an 'announcement' from Shirley (Designer 1234) that she is going to have to take a break from the Workshops for some number of months- we will be boxing on- but it possibly means we won't be able to edit. There should not be any major problems, I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Welcome!! Julie is a very accomplished knitter, has a passion for this style of "sweater" and is very knowledgeable about this style. We will be happy to view your work as you go, so please share. You are not too late to start as I for one, have just received my yarn and am starting on my swatch.


Good to hear you will be underway, soon, Jan!


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Ok found it I'm in


That is great that you found us, OK!


----------



## Lurker 2

abigailbaby said:


> I know I must be awfully dense but I can't find the thread that actually lists the instructions. All I have found are Threads with conversations about the workshop.


I am sorry there has not been the amount of editing happening as usual with the workshops- I am unable to do the editing from here, and Shirley (designer1234) is not well- but if you read through from page 1, looking for my avatar, the process of designing your guernsey should become clear. Also with in my posts are references to the several books within the library systems, that you can go to for patterns if you lack the confidence to work from your swatch.


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Don't feel bad I couldn't either have been looking all over for the attachments that were mentioned in the 1st post.


I am stumped myself as to what those attachments were mean't to be- I can see only photographs- although there are the photos of my charts that I worked on for the guernseys I have made for myself, my grand daughter and my grand son- I worked literally from the charts, stitch by stitch, from the calculations I made from my swatch.
If you are still having problems, please contact me again!


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> No worries, I went through my stash and don't have enough wool to make one large enough for my son, so I ordered a silvery grey color and a denim color wool, am going to try and make one for my son and one for his son my grand son LOL while I wait for it to come will give me time to work on graphing out the pattern that I want to do. Thank goodness I have lots of graph paper, a sharp pencil and a rubber.


Good on you! (as we say down here) for giving the designing a go! Hope your yarn comes quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2

abigailbaby said:


> Thanks so much! I am now with what I need to do for the class. I had scanned this thread but because there was so much conversation I missed a lot. As I said, I was in the process of trying to design a gansey without ever having even read a chart. I always followed yarn and needle from a pattern. I got the right gauge without changes so I also had never had to swatch with various needles and yarn to get the fabric I wanted. I am cool with this now and since I don't feel as if I am in this alone and know that help is just a request away I feel confident that the gansey I knit will be great.


That is good you no longer feel alone- the Workshop will eventually be locked- but they are always accessible, and while I am around I am only a PM away!


----------



## Lurker 2

abigailbaby said:


> Thanks so much Julie. You will hear from me if I have problems. You will definitely hear from me when my gansey is complete...probably several months from now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> It sure is quiet around here. I hope that means everyone is knitting away on their incredible guernseys!!!! :thumbup:


In my case it has been that I have been suffering from my first heavy cold of the year- winter is here!


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> I have a copy of Fisherman's Sweaters it has gorgeous pictures and beautiful patterns. I also bought a copy of Weekend Country Knits, last year, now just need to find where I put it. I also found my copy of Knitter's Fall 1997 which has an article on knitting guernseys.
> 
> So much reading but loving every minute.


You are lucky to have these for your own- mine are all library copies! Glad you are enjoying the process!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> So sorry Julie. Hope you are feeling better soon. Colds can be so miserable.


 :thumbup: I feel much better now- but am having to remain upright so I can breath- at least the cold one moment, roasting the next, has past!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes I am and enjoying every minute. Also doing more reading on the history. I am almost done with the back and will start the front. Had to take out several times to get the rhythm of flat knitting. I like in the round better. I am tinking back a row now but on the last chart of the back. Yeah!


It is so much easier to read the design in the round! because you are always on the 'right' side. How will you make your shoulder? Is it the 'White Gansey' that you are making?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Julie and jmai, you're scaring me! Getting close to where I have to divide and work back and forth and I'm still not even sure of how I'm doing the pattern. Have made a couple underarm increases but everything has come to a stop for our long Memorial Day weekend. I'm with my DS and DIL and having fun but no time to knit until Tuesday. Take care of yourself Julie. We need you to be happy and healthy for us to be able to get through these patterns!


It is just a matter of going back to your charts- with a marker- and remembering to reverse direction every other row- along with reversing your purls and plains!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Easy to say. Not quite so easy to do. But I'm sure I will get through it! With your help...get well soon.


I know! It tripped me up too, at first- had to slow down!

Oh and thanks for the good wishes- I need to go back to bed now- it is just gone mid-night!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I am glad to hear you are starting to feel better, Julie.
> 
> It sounds like we are all in similar places on our guernseys. I am just beginning the gusset and, eventually, want to do the strap for the shoulder (did I call it the right name? - the insert that goes down the sleeve)
> 
> Take care, everyone! Enjoy your weekend.


Yell before you get to the strap, would you, Toni- I found that quite tricky to get right- given that one is working with four needles- I presume you mean the insert on the Shoulder!?


----------



## Lurker 2

lpeni said:


> I started late, but at least I've started. I'm trying to make the White Gansey out of Beth Brown-Reinsel's book. So far, I've found it easy to follow her directions. It looks like when I get up to the arm I might have some trouble, but I haven't read the directions very well for that part.
> It's hard to knit with all of the beautiful weather we are having.


But that is the beauty with the workshops- there is no late as there would be with a KAL. Our weather is obviously the opposite of yours- we are in the middle of the first of winter's grip.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> You are like me. I wait until I have to worry about something before I fully look into the details. I am playing hooky from church today to sort things out as I am just starting the separation of front and back. It just might be an all day knitting binge while sitting on the screened porch, if my DD doesn't call me to come up to her place. It is looking gorgeous out today.


This can get you into trouble! As I found out to my cost- thought I could work from a photograph for the strap- took three goes before it started to come right.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Lurker 2 said:


> This can get you into trouble! As I found out to my cost- thought I could work from a photograph for the strap- took three goes before it started to come right.


Thought I would send a picture of my progress so far. I don't know if you can identify the bottom of the anchor in the middle motif. On either side I am doing the tree of life pattern. I have done the gusset and am working the back and front separately, but at the same time. I have the front on one circ needle and the back on another and am using staights for the purl side [does that make any sense??] I am a bit nervous about doing the strap, but have all the confidence in the world that Julie will talk us all through that part. We have lots of yard work to do today, so am not sure how much knitting I will get done. I hope all my fellow Americans are enjoying the Memorial Day weekend--we had a ovely service at church today honoring our servicemen past and present.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Thought I would send a picture of my progress so far. I don't know if you can identify the bottom of the anchor in the middle motif. On either side I am doing the tree of life pattern. I have done the gusset and am working the back and front separately, but at the same time. I have the front on one circ needle and the back on another and am using staights for the purl side [does that make any sense??] I am a bit nervous about doing the strap, but have all the confidence in the world that Julie will talk us all through that part. We have lots of yard work to do today, so am not sure how much knitting I will get done. I hope all my fellow Americans are enjoying the Memorial Day weekend--we had a ovely service at church today honoring our servicemen past and present.


This is looking good!
The strap can be worked form shoulder towards the neck, OR from neck to shoulder- basically this is your choice, the important thing is to slip your first stitch on each row, on the wrong side purl the last stitch on strap together with next stitch from body, But on the right side slip, knit and PSSO, to make a neat edge.
The most common join is a three needle cast off, from either wrong or right side.
There are no absolutes with the Guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Understood. So I want to make sure, when we work up as far as we need for the neck, we don't do extra rows any where - front and back have the same numer of rows? Just separate each piece into thirds to begin the shoulders?


Same number of rows, back and front. The Guernsey is based on rectangles. And yes divide into thirds, if you have an uneven number- the extra stitch would be put in the neck.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, it is the white Gansey. I am going by the pattern this time and I don't think there is a shoulder strap. I was going to do a 3 needle bind off and still might. However a knitting buddy of mine told me about a 3 needle bind off that Meg Swanson does. I am going to check it out. It is more pronounced than just a 3 needle. Meg is Elizabeth Zimmermans daughter.
> Do you have any suggestions?
> I am reading and getting ideas from Knitting From The Netherlands and Michael Pearson's Traditional Knitting. They both came from the library and are very interesting.


Just do what looks good to you! Can you direct us to the Meg Swanson method for the three needle cast off?


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> You have that right. My problem is not only the back and forth but also left handed knitting. I always have to reverse but doing a pattern this way makes it more difficult. I am used to color charts for Norwegian sweaters but they are all in the round to shoulders and then steeked. Much easier except for the steeking.


I have never attempted to steek- but I know of people who swear by it as a method.


----------



## Lurker 2

abigailbaby said:


> I am looking at all the work you ladies have done so far. I joined late and am still in charting phase. I have never even looked at charts before so although this is not impossibly difficult, it isn't a walk in the park either. I am using the Whitney Pattern I (lizard) from Patterns for Guernseys, Jersys & Aran's by Gladys Thompson. I have so many Christmas gifts to knit I can't spend time doing anything more complicated. Looking forward to getting it on the needles.


I am wondering if you mean Whitby, in the Gladys Thompson?


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Just do what looks good to you! Can you direct us to the Meg Swanson method for the three needle cast off?


It is an I-cord cast off. You have your two needles parallel and a third needle. You cast on 2 stitches to the third needle and transfer to one of the parallel needles. Knit the first cord stitch, slip the second cord stitch, knit together on stitch from each parallel needle and pass the slipped stitch over the last stitch made. Replace the two cord stitches to one of the parallel needles and repeat until two stitches remain. 
I am attaching a picture of my ASJ that I made in Purple Fi and London Girl's workshop. I had to pick up stitches along each side of the arm and shoulder and cast off. Hope you can see it. I waited too long to take the picture because it is beginning to cloud up. We are expecting rain.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> It is an I-cord cast off. You have your two needles parallel and a third needle. You cast on 2 stitches to the third needle and transfer to one of the parallel needles. Knit the first cord stitch, slip the second cord stitch, knit together on stitch from each parallel needle and pass the slipped stitch over the last stitch made. Replace the two cord stitches to one of the parallel needles and repeat until two stitches remain.
> I am attaching a picture of my ASJ that I made in Purple Fi and London Girl's workshop. I had to pick up stitches along each side of the arm and shoulder and cast off. Hope you can see it. I waited too long to take the picture because it is beginning to cloud up. We are expecting rain.


And gives a very nice finish- but I think you should give it an American name!


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Thanks, hubby finished making me shelves and I have been trying to sort all my stash, books, needles etc so hopefully I will be able to find my copy of Weekend Knits, for some reason it must be the Irish coming out in me I really want to use the Celtic Braid in the middle front for the one I want to make for my son. Will definitely need to swatch when my wool arrives as his chest measurement is 50" and from everything I am reading looks like I will be casting on a lot of stitches to knit in the round  Thank goodness I have the longer cords to go with my interchangeable needles.


Why not go entirely for cables and braids, and make it an Aran? They are all fisherman's sweaters!


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Not sure what else I want to do yet with the celtic braid, got all my Barbara Walker books out and need to find a couple of my aran books then will see what I can graph out. Really want to make sweaters for my son & his family and if the wool that I ordered from Deramores works out will order more in different colors to get them all done eventually


This sounds quite an ambitious goal!


----------



## Lurker 2

joand said:


> I know I'm late, but I'd loved to follow along and try this. Where do I find the pattern?


If you go back to page 1, the directions are there for designing your own, or alternatively the various books you can search for a design that appeals


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I just finished my gusset and am separating the front and back. I will chart out the patterns I am using so that I do not have to keep flipping pages in the book. I am pleased with it so far. I will try and take a picture later and post. We are finally getting some much needed rain, so it will be a good day to knit, but not for taking pictures.


That sounds like real progress- by the way you are only half way with the gusset- there is also the decrease down the sleeve!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Julie, does the gusset add any length to the arm length? My arm is 9-9 1/2 inches. I don't want the sleeve tight to my upper arm so am trying to make it longer. I have added to the last 3 patterns. I added 4 rows to chart D, 6 rows to chart E and am planning 8 rows to chart F. The gauge is 9 rows per inch and that is what I got when I swatched. If the gusset is included, looks like it adds to the sleeve, I can get another inch. I know it helps with are movement but wondering about the extra length. I am at 7 right now and have 12 rows left on chart F. Help!


It does not add length- but width- because you can decrease quite quickly- every 4th or even every 3rd row/round.


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Julie, I hope you are all recovered from your nasty cold:-(, not fun at all.
> 
> I have been busy swatching and would like your opinion before I proceed. I have a swatch that is about 5 st per in and another almost 9. This is a sports weight yarn. I am thinking that I want to go with the needle that gives me the 5. Do you think I will be selling the gansey short by doing that? Both fabrics look and feel good, of course the 9st per in is much denser. I am thinking for me , I would wear the 5 st per in more often. Any thoughts. I want to decide this before I swatch the stitch designs I want to use.


I have chosen a less dense fabric with each one I have made- not having a need for absolute wind and water proofing- it will use less yarn also.


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I have no need for waterproof either. I will ck to see how the gauge goes with the motifs.


It will just be the number of motifs you can fit across your work- obviously not quite as many- this is where adjustables like ropes (cables) in differing numbers, or simple panels of moss or double moss stitch (seed stitch) are useful.


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Thanks!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## catlover1960

I have separated the front and back and am a little more than half way finished with front. I am really enjoying watching the patterns take shape and am finding it hard to put down and do things around the house that need to be done.


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I have separated the front and back and am a little more than half way finished with front. I am really enjoying watching the patterns take shape and am finding it hard to put down and do things around the house that need to be done.


This is looking so lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments. Jmai5421, the reason I am doing the front first is the pattern I am using, is written for the front first. I had to take a break yesterday when I got to the second third of the front as it was written in line by line directions and I graphed it so that I did not have to continue turning pages in the book. I hope to have this done by the first of July. My DH and I are going on an Alaskan vacation and it will be nice to have this sweater along.


That sounds a wonderful incentive to finish! Good luck!


----------



## Lurker 2

Progress on the blue guernsey: working the cables (ropes) on the sleeve and cuff.
I have decreased and am working on 2.25mm (US1) dpn's.


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> I love your cables at the cuffs also! Whoever brought it up had a great idea!!


My apologies to whomever, that I have failed to note where it was suggested.


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I also love the cables on the cuffs. I may try that on another sweater.


That is great you are thinking of another!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> I have had so little time to work on this project or any for that matter lately. At least my swatching for stockinette is done We have some work going on in our house that is holding me up also, then with GK around with school out, no time for grandma. Thank goodness I work outside of the house


It is good to have a life, though!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I think it might have been Angora1 on the KTP. I could be wrong though.


That was rather who I thought it was- but had failed to note it down.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Julie, that is really cool, the cables on the cuffs. I was thinking about working the waves pattern as the shoulder strap and now you have me thinking about working it all the way down the sleeve. Now I have to think about the cuffs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Ok I have read until I am blind and I am sure the answer is here somewhere I just cannot find it LOL
> 
> My wool came today and I am about to do my stocking stitch swatch.
> 
> Am I going to use the same size needle for the welt(ribbing) and the guernsey or do I use a smaller needle for the welt(ribbing) then switch to a larger needle to do the guernsey


I have done it both ways- if you use a smaller needle you likely will need to increase for your body stitches. But this will depend on your panels that you are choosing to work. And obviously the size of garment you are knitting.
Are you creating your own design? Or following someone's pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> I am going to create my own as I am going to make this for my son - I have decided to use the celtic braid to celebrate the Irish in our background as the center of the front and a four stitch wave cable on either side of the braid and I think it is called a ladder stitch will be the rest of the front as well as the sleeves. The back I am going to do straight stocking stitch. My son is 6' and weighs 230 lbs and I measured hubby so I need a 50" chest oh ick I don't even want to think how many stitches I need to cast on. LOL


That will make life a lot simpler- doing a plain back- I will be interested to see your progress!


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Thanks - brain fog for me I think. Since this is knitted in the round I have to convert the stitch patterns do I not?


No- you just always read from right to left- no hassle having to read them left to right on the return (wrong ) side row- but you will be able to zoom along with stocking stitch for the back.


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> ok thanks now to get it all figured out
> 
> My wool is Hayfield Aran - Celtic Grey and the ballband says to use a 5 mm needle (18 sts/24rows=4") so I went down to a 4.5 mm and I am getting 20 stitches and 30 rows for 4"


That should make your calculations quite simple- I charted each stitch through my panels- for my 56 inches I had 107 stitches each side- your ladder stitch should be a good way to fill in your designs- I happened to use seed stitch (moss stitch), and two stitch ropes (cables) as my fillers.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> WOW! Beautiful! Anxious to be that far. I guess I'd better get to work! Love your sweater.


Thanks, Judy! It has been a fun project- I am rather pleased with the effect of the cables on the cuff. Remember mine is for a 4 year old- not adult size!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> I've been back at work this past week, picked up some books from the library before that and have now finally begun a sweater for my husband! it is an existing pattern with a lot of seed stitch and cables with a sort of wave on the back panel (vertical). Because of our climate I have opted for a larger needle 7 mm and the colour is dark green. I am living, breathing and dreaming of gansey's!
> I should have some pictures up soon


Parts of NSW do get a lot colder than I had realised- I have been warned when I am in Goulburn in October to be prepared to get cold! 
The whole point of what I have been attempting to teach, is that you adjust the gansey for your own needs- and a lighter fabric is sensible in your climate- is it 10 ply that you are using?


----------



## catlover1960

I just finished the front and back and have joined at the shoulder. Next steps per the pattern is to pick up stitches around the neck and do the neck band.


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I just finished the front and back and have joined at the shoulder. Next steps per the pattern is to pick up stitches around the neck and do the neck band.


I hope you are feeling really pleased with this- I especially like the lacework panels on this interpretation- makes it very special!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> I am feeling very pleased with how it is looking. The lacy panels were just written instructions, but I graphed them out for ease of knitting. I also tried it on for fit when I completed the 3 needle bind off on the shoulders. It fits very well and I can't wait to finish it. Temperatures are in the 90'sF here but this should feel good when we are in Alaska in July where temperatures will range from the 40 - 60 or mabybe 70F.


You are well on the way then!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> So happy to see and hear how you all are progressing. For some reason I have not been getting any posts these last few days. Maybe I haven't been posting enough? Anyway I am back from my travels and working away. Have just started the back and forth knitting on the front ( or the back, which ever it turns out to be). Good to know there are so many folks out there working away, mostly ahead of me. Makes it not quite so scary. I feel good about what I have so far, but now comes the more creative part and I'm getting cold feet.


The shoulder need not be too daunting- if that is what you are referring to, a simple three needle cast (bind) off is quite acceptable.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> This is the first wool I have bought in years (I've been spinning my own for several years now), bought this in Holland while I was there (and when my husband surprised me by accepting the offer for me to knit him a sweater) - its a german brand 'Schachenmayer SMC Bravo' pure acrylic (shudder, I love a nice wool blend but thought correctly that he would prefer this) - no idea what ply but it does advise 3 - 4 mm needles.
> 
> Up here in Northern NSW it doesn't get too cold by European standards but now and again we get a little bit of frost. Day temperatures can go up to 25 degrees C but it cools down quickly and that's when the sweaters are worn (and gloves and hats). Goulburn is south of Sydney and closer to the Snowy Mountains where it does snow.


Sounds like the ply is more of a 5 to 8 ply, at 3 to 4 mm.needles. 
When I was in Sydney last June, I struck that really cold week- we barely saw the sun- and having been driven through that long tunnel after Kingsford Smith, I was totally disoriented. Had my north and south confuddled- although I do recall clearly the sign posts to Canberra. It is hard to get your bearings when you can't see the sun. I could handle NSW winters- it is the summers that scare me- I don't like it much more than 23 to 25 degrees. I don't think I would survive in 46 degrees.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I really like the lace panels also! I have that book checked out (and re-newed!) from the library and couldn't find charts for those panels. That was a great idea for you to make them. :thumbup: I will have to do that, too!


Toni! :thumbup: I suggest you check Sharon Miller's Heirloom Knitting for the horse shoe pattern P 67, PP 113/4 for a Tree of Life, (also P 163)- should be a good starting point!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> What's got me scared, Julie, is that until now I've only been working one chart at a time. But now I'm to the point on the yoke where I'll be reading five charts plus some extraneous seed stitch on every row. Charts are not my strong suit to begin with and having to work back and forth instead of in the round makes it doubly scary! There are four more rows to finish of the band I'm working on and then I'll be there. Just hoping I won't have to rip too much as I do this part! OK, I'm done whining. I'll just get to work and do it...<sigh>!


Have you downloaded graph paper? Given that you are worried about it, why not graph the charts to one long piece of paper- so that you have something exact to follow. Then you can place your row markers, and mark off the rows as you finish them- makes life a lot easier. I know the drafting takes time- but it really helps to get one's head around the stitch counts.
I am sure once you get started it will become a lot easier than you fear.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> Thanks, the ply wasn't on the packet.
> We don't always have temps up to 46 degrees, its quite normal to have temps stay at around 35 degrees and even though you can't do anything around middag, before or after is doable - plus just about everyone has airco.
> Working today but will try to take a picture of my sweater


Looking forward to that!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I know what you mean. That is where I was! I did a lot of tinking especially I am not only doing charts(not my strong point) but also left handed. Once I got started things just clicked and have finished back and almost done with the front. You will see and be done in no time. I only knit for a little while as it is unseasonably hot here. I really don't want to start central air when I am sure it will cool off. In the meantime using fans and short knitting bursts with so much wool sitting in my lap.


I gave up totally this last summer of ours- we were consistently close to 30 degrees- and a guernsey as one nears completion is large, heavy, and warm! A bit much for the height of summer!` I did a lot at night when it had cooled down.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words jmai. I'm going to start right now. My husband printed off the charts for me and I think I'm organized and ready to go. I will take comfort in the fact that I don't have to do this left handed too! Can't wait to see a picture when you finish the front. Stay cool!


That is good- no harm in marking your rows as you complete each one!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Was able to complete 8 rows of my multi chart yoke today. Feeling quite good about that. Thanks everyone for your encouragement. And Julie, I'm happy I took your advice about including the small lace chart in the patterning. It's looking really nice. I can go to bed happy!


You should be feeling really happy! 8 rows is very good progress, as you adjust to reading the charts back and forth. I am so glad the small chart is working out! Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Last night, I was finally able to get to the chest chart for the front. Boy, did my brain go "tilt" when I had to start thinking about the symbols in reverse.  It sure feels good to be this far now. :thumbup:


That sounds really good!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> That is lovely! you are really coming along! Make sure you all take pictures of every step - it helps so much.
> 
> *I will open a Parade in a few days, once there are a few sweaters ready to show*.
> 
> Julie -- this is a wonderful workshop and I am so impressed!


Thank you very much, Shirley! Waiting to see the Parade, myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Well I finally got started, I must have watched the video for the cast on 20 times before my brain finally kicked in LOL Will definitely be using lifelines once I start the main part and even remembered to add the extra two stitches for the Purl stitch I decided to do the welt for a few rows before I joined in the round just easier for me to keep the stitches untwisted.


Yes! I agree absolutely about doing a few rows straight before going on to the circular- it is just so much easier to keep it from twisting- and the seam is so short it is not a problem at all!
It all sounds as though you are progressing VERY well.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Looking forward to the parade. I have a long ways to go. I am finishing the front, will do a three needle at the shoulder with a neck gusset, neck band and then the sleeves. That will take awhile.
> Where is everybody else?


I am halted at present with one sleeve to go on both the cream and the blue Gansey. I have spent today working on a chumky weight Chullo for a friend- so that is coming along rather fast- I did it flat rather than on my DPN's because I thought I was going to let Tuaoiletau finish it- bt she is happily working garter stitch in her first day of Knitting- EVER - she is a crocheter- but left handed but Shirley- whom I was talking with early this morning mentioned that she (left handed) learned from her (right handed ) mother by sitting opposite- so that is how we got there. I am very pleased with Tua's progress- All in all an enjoyable day out.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Way behind you, but plugging away. Fifteen rows up the first yoke. Long,long way to go before I'll be ready to parade. Back to work!


It is a large project- us knitters learn resilience, patience, doggedness, and many other virtues!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> Just finished the neckband and am at a stand still. Waiting on short needle tips for my interchangeable needles. Too many stitches to pick up for my DPN's. I called all of the LYS's within about 60 miles and no one had the size tips I needed. Ordered them from Handsome Fibers on Sat. morning. Hopefully they will arrive later this week. I am getting the short tips as needed. I may look for a 16" fixed circular just to get started with the sleeves.


That can be frustrating when held up for the right tool! Hope they get there quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> I am almost to the shoulder strap [which I will need some guidance from Julie]. I am so enjoying this project and can't wait to try this on my husband. I will post a picture when I get to the neck. Thank you Julie for all your kind assistance with this project!!!


It has taken me three goes to get the shoulder strap working properly- so as I am inclined to say to people- 'Best of British' (luck) hopefully no offence taken- certainly none intended!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I am done with my gussets to the seam for the sleeve, and part way up the front. I am looking forward to Julie's shoulder strap instructions when the back is finished to that point.  I am thinking this will be a toddler guernsey and not a baby one like orginally planned. I hope I have enough yarn!


I certainly hope you don't run out- that would be rather galling after all that work!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> After finishing the front, it came to 11 3/4 inches from the hem. I started the gusset at 6 inches and it got to 15 stitches wide at 9 inches. So if the sleeve is 50% width of the length of the body, does that percentage begin at the beginning of the gusset or the beginning of the arm hole? The chart I have does not show a gusset, just the sleeve attached to the body. Thank you, Julie!


I will have to go back to Knittingfool.com for this to double check- but would hazard a guess that it would be at the start of the armhole.
I need a comfort stop- but will get back to you on this!


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to go back to Knittingfool.com for this to double check- but would hazard a guess that it would be at the start of the armhole.
> I need a comfort stop- but will get back to you on this!


Toni, I have just recalled I have to be away nearly the whole day tomorrow- is it going to cause major problems for you? I just have not had a chance yet to check out knittingfool.com- I am so sorry to have been so dilliatory. (spell check doesn't like that one!)


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> I am halted at present with one sleeve to go on both the cream and the blue Gansey. I have spent today working on a chumky weight Chullo for a friend- so that is coming along rather fast- I did it flat rather than on my DPN's because I thought I was going to let Tuaoiletau finish it- bt she is happily working garter stitch in her first day of Knitting- EVER - she is a crocheter- but left handed but Shirley- whom I was talking with early this morning mentioned that she (left handed) learned from her (right handed ) mother by sitting opposite- so that is how we got there. I am very pleased with Tua's progress- All in all an enjoyable day out.


Yes, Shirley is right. I sat next to my mother playing with her needles and yarn watching her knit. She did not know that I was copying her and learning to knit. She was very pregnant with twins and probably couldn't see me and what I was doing with her needles and yarn. Do teach her right handed so she won't have to change all patterns in her head.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, Shirley is right. I sat next to my mother playing with her needles and yarn watching her knit. She did not know that I was copying her and learning to knit. She was very pregnant with twins and probably couldn't see me and what I was doing with her needles and yarn. Do teach her right handed so she won't have to change all patterns in her head.


I was actually planning on teaching her how to swatch, and work from there- I don't think her English is at the level that she could make head or tail of a pattern- working from charts could well be a possibility- but we will explore that as time goes by- you can make a lot of things if you can knit a rectangle- like simple fingerless mitts- and the scarf she has started.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I will be fine, Julie. There is quite a ways for me to go on the back before I need to make any major decisions. Thank you!


 :thumbup: Thanks- appreciate that!


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> I was actually planning on teaching her how to swatch, and work from there- I don't think her English is at the level that she could make head or tail of a pattern- working from charts could well be a possibility- but we will explore that as time goes by- you can make a lot of things if you can knit a rectangle- like simple fingerless mitts- and the scarf she has started.


Even dishcloths. I won't give up my hand knit dishcloths. I just do them in garter stitch. I will be teaching two granddaughters this summer and that is what their Mom(my daughter) requested from them. I knit her some 4-5 years ago. She said they are still good but very faded. Who cares as long as they are clean.
One GD is right handed and one left. I am going to teach them both right hopefully.


----------



## TLL

Handknit dishclothes are WONDERFUL!!! 

I went back over my notes from this workshop and found this discussion about the gussets and lengths for my "Graham" guernsey:

"Lurker 2 Gusset Instructions: According to the percentages given on knittingfool.com one makes the total chest measurement 100%- the body is a square of 50% of that- the gusset starts about 3 to 2 1/2 inches before the split onto straight needles, and working the back and front yoke separately, as you are making a small size guernsey, I would increase every 4 rows both sides of the gusset, to 15 stitches in total. I would checking the percentages for the Gansey pattern of knittingfool.com- my armhole on the one I am working now- the blue one, is about one third of the total length to the shoulder- so I would be starting the gusset about the point you are at. (6 up the 12 body for GRAHAM Guernsey)"

This leaves me with approximately 3" for the chest and upper back - would this be enough? I'm just wondering and trying to process. Thank you so much, Julie, for sharing your experience and wisdom!


----------



## darowil

catlover1960 said:


> I just finished the front and back and have joined at the shoulder. Next steps per the pattern is to pick up stitches around the neck and do the neck band.


I'm reading this backwards- someone else said they had stopped getting notofcations and the same happened to me- though it is still marked as watched. And I know I haven't looked at this page yet as I have not seen this.
I am planning to do this same one, starting later this week so it is good to see it clearly like this. It 's a lovely pattern which i have been planning to knit since January so the workshop and the break are handy.

I am going awayfor a weeks break all on my lonesome so plan to start this as well as other knitting as well of course. I also have about 1.2 dozen books on this style of knitting to look through- most from the library.

Last weekend I was at a knitting exhibition whihc included a bookstall. Looking through it I noticed a new book called Dutch Traditional Ganseys: Sweaters from 40 Villages 
By Stella Ruhe. It was $55 so I decided that that was a little more than I wnated to pay just to look at it. Looked thorugh it there and could certainly see a close similarity to the Fishermans Ganseys from the various parts of the UK. Was rather taken by the mans gansey, with a tie through the neck- and two parge poms-poms hanging from the ends! Not sure that too many men would want the pom-poms.
Talking to Julie last night I looked the book up online and the AUstralian site had it published Novemebr last year. Amazon and Book Depository August this year! With one of them seeming tohave it available now and the other one needing to preorder it. On-line I could get it for around $30. If it had been that price Saturday I may have got it, but won't bother ordering it. After all I do have enough of those type of things.

Well I've caught up- but there will be a lot to catch up on when I get back- but at least I should have some of the Gansey knitted by then.


----------



## catlover1960

Darowil, If you are going to make the Eriskay Gansey, I highly recommend charting the motifs that are not charted. It took me no more than 30 min to chart those patterns and it made it so much easier to knit. I was able to chart them on 2 sheets of graph paper so I did not have to constantly flip the pages in the book to keep my place. It also allowed me to use my chart stand and magnets to keep track of where I was in the patterns.



darowil said:


> I'm reading this backwards- someone else said they had stopped getting notofcations and the same happened to me- though it is still marked as watched. And I know I haven't looked at this page yet as I have not seen this.
> I am planning to do this same one, starting later this week so it is good to see it clearly like this. It 's a lovely pattern which i have been planning to knit since January so the workshop and the break are handy.
> 
> I am going awayfor a weeks break all on my lonesome so plan to start this as well as other knitting as well of course. I also have about 1.2 dozen books on this style of knitting to look through- most from the library.
> 
> Last weekend I was at a knitting exhibition whihc included a bookstall. Looking through it I noticed a new book called Dutch Traditional Ganseys: Sweaters from 40 Villages
> By Stella Ruhe. It was $55 so I decided that that was a little more than I wnated to pay just to look at it. Looked thorugh it there and could certainly see a close similarity to the Fishermans Ganseys from the various parts of the UK. Was rather taken by the mans gansey, with a tie through the neck- and two parge poms-poms hanging from the ends! Not sure that too many men would want the pom-poms.
> Talking to Julie last night I looked the book up online and the AUstralian site had it published Novemebr last year. Amazon and Book Depository August this year! With one of them seeming tohave it available now and the other one needing to preorder it. On-line I could get it for around $30. If it had been that price Saturday I may have got it, but won't bother ordering it. After all I do have enough of those type of things.
> 
> Well I've caught up- but there will be a lot to catch up on when I get back- but at least I should have some of the Gansey knitted by then.


----------



## KittyChris

I tend to get notifications that a post was made while I am already online and also not always when I'm offline. So I just check my watched topics periodically - at least every morning and night. It's usually hard to do at work. 

Anyway, I only have a few more rows before I work the shoulder straps. It was really hard when first starting this back and forth knitting and I had to frog twice. There are at least 2 more mistakes that I am aware of but did not see till a few rows later - so I left them. Here's a pic of one. This will be the back side.


----------



## jmai5421

KittyChris said:


> I tend to get notifications that a post was made while I am already online and also not always when I'm offline. So I just check my watched topics periodically - at least every morning and night. It's usually hard to do at work.
> 
> Anyway, I only have a few more rows before I work the shoulder straps. It was really hard when first starting this back and forth knitting and I had to frog twice. There are at least 2 more mistakes that I am aware of but did not see till a few rows later - so I left them. Here's a pic of one. This will be the back side.


Love your sweater. The mistake doesn't really stand out. I had to scan it quite closely before I found it.
I don't always get notices. I usually wonder after a day or two and then go under watched topics and there it is but no email notices. Now I am getting them quite regularly.


----------



## TLL

Your guernsey is looking great, Chris!  P.S. - They are called "design elements" :thumbup: They give your work character and personalization.


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> Your guernsey is looking great, Chris!  P.S. - They are called "design elements" :thumbup: They give your work character and personalization.


  yes, and my work has plenty of character I'm sure. Thanks


----------



## KittyChris

jmai5421 said:


> Love your sweater. The mistake doesn't really stand out. I had to scan it quite closely before I found it.


Thanks. :!:


----------



## darowil

Sockmouth said:


> It was me darowil who has not been getting the posts. It says watch at the top of my pages but I'm still not getting anything. Very annoying to have to get here through the back door, so to speak. I have to remember to check throughout the day. No fun!


If it says watch it has somehow become unwatched so you won't get emails. But mine still says unwatch (you click watch to get it to send emails, and click unwatch to stop them. I.e. It does not show you the status but you click it to get it to do what you want done-and usually it behaves. But sometimes it refuses and needs some gentle reminding. So you want it to say unwatch. I received the notification for this so my post did shock it back to behaving.


----------



## darowil

catlover1960 said:


> Darowil, If you are going to make the Eriskay Gansey, I highly recommend charting the motifs that are not charted. It took me no more than 30 min to chart those patterns and it made it so much easier to knit. I was able to chart them on 2 sheets of graph paper so I did not have to constantly flip the pages in the book to keep my place. It also allowed me to use my chart stand and magnets to keep track of where I was in the patterns.


Thanks I will have a better look before I leave. I have decided to make some photocopies before I go. And I'm hoping my new phone app will help too (a row counter and it has a button to link them) don't know yet whether it will work but if it does I will let you all know.


----------



## Sockmouth

darowil said:


> If it says watch it has somehow become unwatched so you won't get emails. But mine still says unwatch (you click watch to get it to send emails, and click unwatch to stop them. I.e. It does not show you the status but you click it to get it to do what you want done-and usually it behaves. But sometimes it refuses and needs some gentle reminding. So you want it to say unwatch. I received the notification for this so my post did shock it back to behaving.[/
> 
> You know, I had forgotten that's how the watch/unwatch button works. And I haven't been checking it. Thanks for the reminder darowil. I too got this notification and think my lack of notifications may have had something to do with the infrequency of my posting last week when I was away. But no worries. I'm getting the posts again and that's all that matters. Thanks to everyone who gave me advice. Love love love all my helpful KP friends. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sockmouth

darowil said:


> Thanks I will have a better look before I leave. I have decided to make some photocopies before I go. And I'm hoping my new phone app will help too (a row counter and it has a button to link them) don't know yet whether it will work but if it does I will let you all know.


I'd be interested in knowing what the app is, especially if you find it useful. I sometimes use 1,2,3 Knit on my iPad and smartphone but I'm always on the lookout for something better!


----------



## catlover1960

Your sweater is looking great. I too had to look a couple of times to find the error (design element). Looks like the galloping horse rule applies here. If you can't see it on a galloping horse no need to take it out.



KittyChris said:


> I tend to get notifications that a post was made while I am already online and also not always when I'm offline. So I just check my watched topics periodically - at least every morning and night. It's usually hard to do at work.
> 
> Anyway, I only have a few more rows before I work the shoulder straps. It was really hard when first starting this back and forth knitting and I had to frog twice. There are at least 2 more mistakes that I am aware of but did not see till a few rows later - so I left them. Here's a pic of one. This will be the back side.


----------



## Sockmouth

Anyway, I only have a few more rows before I work the shoulder straps. It was really hard when first starting this back and forth knitting and I had to frog twice. There are at least 2 more mistakes that I am aware of but did not see till a few rows later - so I left them. Here's a pic of one. This will be the back side.[/quote]

Your gansey is looking really, really good. I'm glad that you will reach the shoulder straps before me. I've already started thinking/worrying about how I'm going to do mine. And I haven't even started the front yoke yet! You will be my inspiration when I do get there!


----------



## jangmb

Chris, your sweater is looking very good. I do love your color.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Handknit dishclothes are WONDERFUL!!!
> 
> I went back over my notes from this workshop and found this discussion about the gussets and lengths for my "Graham" guernsey:
> 
> "Lurker 2 Gusset Instructions: According to the percentages given on knittingfool.com one makes the total chest measurement 100%- the body is a square of 50% of that- the gusset starts about 3 to 2 1/2 inches before the split onto straight needles, and working the back and front yoke separately, as you are making a small size guernsey, I would increase every 4 rows both sides of the gusset, to 15 stitches in total. I would checking the percentages for the Gansey pattern of knittingfool.com- my armhole on the one I am working now- the blue one, is about one third of the total length to the shoulder- so I would be starting the gusset about the point you are at. (6 up the 12 body for GRAHAM Guernsey)"
> 
> This leaves me with approximately 3" for the chest and upper back - would this be enough? I'm just wondering and trying to process. Thank you so much, Julie, for sharing your experience and wisdom!


Did you not say you think it is knitting up for a larger baby, rather than a new born? My guess is that 3 inches would be only just enough- especially if you are thinking of a shoulder strap, but if you want to do the cast off (bind off) shoulder, I would err on the side of a bit more room.


----------



## TLL

I could add a bit of an edge before doing the shoulder strap. That would give a little more room without adding too much, I think. Here is a photo of the front:


----------



## jangmb

Wow, Toni! That is great!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I could add a bit of an edge before doing the shoulder strap. That would give a little more room without adding too much, I think. Here is a photo of the front:


I have seen it done- with a purl/plain contrast- or possibly a wide rib. It is looking really good Toni!


----------



## TLL

Thank you, ladies! It has been so much fun! I love designing and how all of the parts are coming together.  

How about four rows of the Moss stitch, like in the hem, at the top then adding the shoulder strap? Then I am not introducing anything new and it would balance things out...


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you, ladies! It has been so much fun! I love designing and how all of the parts are coming together.
> 
> How about four rows of the Moss stitch, like in the hem, at the top then adding the shoulder strap? Then I am not introducing anything new and it would balance things out...


Go for it- you can see it far better than I can from your photograph!- I just mentioned the purl/plain because that is a common solution.


----------



## Sockmouth

TLL said:


> I could add a bit of an edge before doing the shoulder strap. That would give a little more room without adding too much, I think. Here is a photo of the front:


Lovely! You've done a great job with your design! It fits together nicely.


----------



## Sockmouth

TLL said:


> Thank you, ladies! It has been so much fun! I love designing and how all of the parts are coming together.
> 
> How about four rows of the Moss stitch, like in the hem, at the top then adding the shoulder strap? Then I am not introducing anything new and it would balance things out...


I think you've hit on the perfect way. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## TLL

Thanks to both of you! I look forward to sitting down this evening and getting that part done. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thanks to both of you! I look forward to sitting down this evening and getting that part done. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Good Morning everyone! I just let Julie know that I have started trimming the workshop which means I will be deleting any posts that are not workshop related. As we put all our workshops in the Section Archives it makes it a lot easier for people to follow. So if the page number seems to be reduced, that is the reason. Carry on ladies!


----------



## catlover1960

I love your design. Your sweater is coming right along.



TLL said:


> I could add a bit of an edge before doing the shoulder strap. That would give a little more room without adding too much, I think. Here is a photo of the front:


----------



## Designer1234

There are*52 *signed in KP members in this workshop. (Ap. 28/14


----------



## TLL

catlover1960 said:


> I love your design. Your sweater is coming right along.


Thank you! I am getting excited to get it finished!


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> I could add a bit of an edge before doing the shoulder strap. That would give a little more room without adding too much, I think. Here is a photo of the front:


Beautiful! I love the color and beautiful knitting. The knitting is so even! Love your designing too!


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful! I love the color and beautiful knitting. The knitting is so even! Love your designing too!


Thank you! I am looking forward to seeing yours! :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

Sockmouth said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what the app is, especially if you find it useful. I sometimes use 1,2,3 Knit on my iPad and smartphone but I'm always on the lookout for something better!


There is an app called Knitcompanion that is supposed to work great with Apple products. I believe you can make charts as well as import patterns.


----------



## KittyChris

catlover1960 said:


> Your sweater is looking great. I too had to look a couple of times to find the error (design element). Looks like the galloping horse rule applies here. If you can't see it on a galloping horse no need to take it out.


Thank goodness for the galloping horse rule. I forgot about that one. I certainly use it a lot. :-D


----------



## KittyChris

jangmb said:


> Chris, your sweater is looking very good. I do love your color.


Thank you. To me this picture the color is very washed out, but I'm glad you like it. Maybe it comes out better on a large screen.


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> I could add a bit of an edge before doing the shoulder strap. That would give a little more room without adding too much, I think. Here is a photo of the front:


Toni, that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> Thank you, ladies! It has been so much fun! I love designing and how all of the parts are coming together.
> 
> How about four rows of the Moss stitch, like in the hem, at the top then adding the shoulder strap? Then I am not introducing anything new and it would balance things out...


I just love the moss stitch. I have even taken up doing that instead of a garter stitch border on shawls.


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> I just love the moss stitch. I have even taken up doing that instead of a garter stitch border on shawls.


Thank you, Chris. It is a very nice finish, isn't it?


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> Thank you! I am looking forward to seeing yours! :thumbup:


Just finishing the neck gusset and will start the neck. Will post picture when neck is done and sleeve is started. I am on the home stretch on this one but still like the idea of a cardigan, red, and some of my own ideas for the design. Hopefully I can graph my own using a cardigan for a template.


----------



## jmai5421

KittyChris said:


> There is an app called Knitcompanion that is supposed to work great with Apple products. I believe you can make charts as well as import patterns.


I have the free app but so far have only saved patterns, lots of them. I need to check it out further when I have time. Time, what is that you say! I lost mine and can't seem to find it!


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Just finishing the neck gusset and will start the neck. Will post picture when neck is done and sleeve is started. I am on the home stretch on this one but still like the idea of a cardigan, red, and some of my own ideas for the design. Hopefully I can graph my own using a cardigan for a template.


That is exciting! You are getting so close! What is a "neck gusset"? I haven't run across that term. I am guessing that after I add this trim, that I will need to do the neck in preparation for the shoulder strap?


----------



## KittyChris

jmai5421 said:


> I have the free app but so far have only saved patterns, lots of them. I need to check it out further when I have time. Time, what is that you say! I lost mine and can't seem to find it!


 :thumbup: :!: 
Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most. :!:


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> That is exciting! You are getting so close! What is a "neck gusset"? I haven't run across that term. I am guessing that after I add this trim, that I will need to do the neck in preparation for the shoulder strap?


I am doing a pattern straight from a book. It doesn't have a shoulder strap. I think this takes the place of the strap(correct me if I am wrong, Julie). It is like the increase part of the underarm gusset but there is no decrease. That puts 14 extra stitches in each side of the neck. I just have a three needle bind off for me shoulders.


----------



## jmai5421

KittyChris said:


> :thumbup: :!:
> Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most. :!:


Me too. If that were back I would be able to find everything I have missed!


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> That is exciting! You are getting so close! What is a "neck gusset"? I haven't run across that term. I am guessing that after I add this trim, that I will need to do the neck in preparation for the shoulder strap?


Are you in the west or southern part of MN where they are expecting storms tonight? We will hopefully miss it. We are on the edge. Rain is o.k. But not the wind and hail that they are having on Omaha heading this way, hopefully south of us.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Are you in the west or southern part of MN where they are expecting storms tonight? We will hopefully miss it. We are on the edge. Rain is o.k. But not the wind and hail that they are having on Omaha heading this way, hopefully south of us.


We are very south central (west of Albert Lea). There have been a few drips, but that is about it so far. Stay safe!


----------



## Sockmouth

So excited. Just finished the back yoke. Love how the charts all came together. Note the lace pattern the fabulous Julie encouraged me to include! I think it sets off the patterns quite nicely. Tomorrow I start the front. I think it will go much faster now that I have some idea what I'm doing.


----------



## jmai5421

Sockmouth said:


> So excited. Just finished the back yoke. Love how the charts all came together. Note the lace pattern the fabulous Julie encouraged me to include! I think it sets off the patterns quite nicely. Tomorrow I start the front. I think it will go much faster now that I have some idea what I'm doing.


That is fabulous. Love the anchor and the lace part. Also love the color. It is just beautiful.


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> We are very south central (west of Albert Lea). There have been a few drips, but that is about it so far. Stay safe!


You too stay safe. We are in Rochester. Not very far from you if you are near Albert Lea.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Sockmouth said:


> So excited. Just finished the back yoke. Love how the charts all came together. Note the lace pattern the fabulous Julie encouraged me to include! I think it sets off the patterns quite nicely. Tomorrow I start the front. I think it will go much faster now that I have some idea what I'm doing.


Sockmouth---
All I can say is WOW!!!! Just beautiful!! I like your anchor pattern so much better than the one I chose. All the patterns go together so beautifully in your Gansey. I am 3 rows away from the neck where I believe I will need to start the shoulder strap. I will post a picture as soon as it is done. We had temp to 84F today and it is just too hot to have my sweater in my lap. I am not complaining though as we had a very long cold winter this year. Julie I will be requesting a bit of guidance when I am ready to do the strap. Again----many thanks for all your expertise and time!!!


----------



## TLL

Sockmouth said:


> So excited. Just finished the back yoke. Love how the charts all came together. Note the lace pattern the fabulous Julie encouraged me to include! I think it sets off the patterns quite nicely. Tomorrow I start the front. I think it will go much faster now that I have some idea what I'm doing.


Wow! I love it!!! The anchor and lace and all of the rest of it is wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Just finishing the neck gusset and will start the neck. Will post picture when neck is done and sleeve is started. I am on the home stretch on this one but still like the idea of a cardigan, red, and some of my own ideas for the design. Hopefully I can graph my own using a cardigan for a template.


That sounds an excellent idea Judy, to use an existing cardigan as your starting point.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> That is exciting! You are getting so close! What is a "neck gusset"? I haven't run across that term. I am guessing that after I add this trim, that I will need to do the neck in preparation for the shoulder strap?


The neck gusset is constructed similarly to the arm gusset, but allows a tight neck, to be a little more comfortable- and also can incorporate a button closure.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> The neck gusset is constructed similarly to the arm gusset, but allows a tight neck, to be a little more comfortable- and also can incorporate a button closure.


Thank you, Julie! How does the neck gusset fit with the shoulder strap? I added the extra rows to the front and back this evening. I am so glad that I did! The Moss/Seed stitch balances with the hem very nicely! So, Fearless Leader, I am ready for the next step! :thumbup: Thank you so much for all you have taught us! I never dreamed that I would ever design a guernesy/sweater. This is so fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> That is exciting! You are getting so close! What is a "neck gusset"? I haven't run across that term. I am guessing that after I add this trim, that I will need to do the neck in preparation for the shoulder strap?


Toni- you need to make a decision as to what you are doing at this point. All three that I have made this year have the shoulder strap, BUT the simplest method is the three needle cast off (bind off) either from the underside or the right side- there are examples of both methods. The shoulder strap is used ONLY in Caithness so far as I have been able to ascertain- I chose to use it because of my personal link to Thurso.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie! How does the neck gusset fit with the shoulder strap? I added the extra rows to the front and back this evening. I am so glad that I did! The Moss/Seed stitch balances with the hem very nicely! So, Fearless Leader, I am ready for the next step! :thumbup: Thank you so much for all you have taught us! I never dreamed that I would ever design a guernesy/sweater. This is so fun!


I only ever was Baloo to Mum's Akela, and subsequently Baloo to her as Scout Leader- but I guess when you have encountered a horde of young Maori Scouts you are prepared to tackle many things you thought impossible!!!!!!
I have not constructed a neck gusset yet, but there is a description in Beth Brown-Reinsel's Knitting Ganseys chapter 10- do you have access to this?


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I am doing a pattern straight from a book. It doesn't have a shoulder strap. I think this takes the place of the strap(correct me if I am wrong, Julie). It is like the increase part of the underarm gusset but there is no decrease. That puts 14 extra stitches in each side of the neck. I just have a three needle bind off for me shoulders.


Brown-Reinsel includes a method of knitting it for the shoulder strap on pages 103, 104.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> So excited. Just finished the back yoke. Love how the charts all came together. Note the lace pattern the fabulous Julie encouraged me to include! I think it sets off the patterns quite nicely. Tomorrow I start the front. I think it will go much faster now that I have some idea what I'm doing.


I love the anchor! and I agree your horses shoes fit very nicely into the over-all design.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Sockmouth---
> All I can say is WOW!!!! Just beautiful!! I like your anchor pattern so much better than the one I chose. All the patterns go together so beautifully in your Gansey. I am 3 rows away from the neck where I believe I will need to start the shoulder strap. I will post a picture as soon as it is done. We had temp to 84F today and it is just too hot to have my sweater in my lap. I am not complaining though as we had a very long cold winter this year. Julie I will be requesting a bit of guidance when I am ready to do the strap. Again----many thanks for all your expertise and time!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

Sockmouth said:


> So excited. Just finished the back yoke. Love how the charts all came together. Note the lace pattern the fabulous Julie encouraged me to include! I think it sets off the patterns quite nicely. Tomorrow I start the front. I think it will go much faster now that I have some idea what I'm doing.


Georganne, that is incredibly beautiful. And flawless. Love that anchor and lace.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Brown-Reinsel includes a method of knitting it for the shoulder strap on pages 103, 104.


Thanks Julie
I am going to recheck out the book at the library and print off those pages. I want to do the shoulder strap on my cardigan. The gusset was super easy but need to further the learning and do something different. 
Love the anchor but kind of like the idea of hearts, tree of life and now the lace stitch that you showed Sockmouth.


----------



## catlover1960

Great job. Your patterns came together nicely.



Sockmouth said:


> So excited. Just finished the back yoke. Love how the charts all came together. Note the lace pattern the fabulous Julie encouraged me to include! I think it sets off the patterns quite nicely. Tomorrow I start the front. I think it will go much faster now that I have some idea what I'm doing.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> I only ever was Baloo to Mum's Akela, and subsequently Baloo to her as Scout Leader- but I guess when you have encountered a horde of young Maori Scouts you are prepared to tackle many things you thought impossible!!!!!!
> I have not constructed a neck gusset yet, but there is a description in Beth Brown-Reinsel's Knitting Ganseys chapter 10- do you have access to this?


I will see if I can track it down. I would really like to make shoulder straps for this guernsey (already have the design picked out). I really like the look of them. Thank you.

Found it! Now I just have to wait for it to get here from the Duluth Public library - I could just run up to see my girls and get it myself!


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the anchor! and I agree your horses shoes fit very nicely into the over-all design.


I probably would not have used that lace pattern if you hadn't recommended that I do. You deserve all the credit! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I probably would not have used that lace pattern if you hadn't recommended that I do. You deserve all the credit! :thumbup:


Why, that is very kind of you! I don't recall, did I point you to the chart, or did you work from the written instructions?


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Julie
> I am going to recheck out the book at the library and print off those pages. I want to do the shoulder strap on my cardigan. The gusset was super easy but need to further the learning and do something different.
> Love the anchor but kind of like the idea of hearts, tree of life and now the lace stitch that you showed Sockmouth.


There are so many lovely possibilities!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I will see if I can track it down. I would really like to make shoulder straps for this guernsey (already have the design picked out). I really like the look of them. Thank you.
> 
> Found it! Now I just have to wait for it to get here from the Duluth Public library - I could just run up to see my girls and get it myself!


That would be a nice excuse for a family visit, Toni! I am staggered your library is not local!


----------



## Sockmouth

Thanks to all who commented on the back yoke of my gansey. You all are the best. So nice to have company as I wend my way through this exciting process. I don't think I would have ever begun this without knowing I'd have KP friends to give me support and encouragement. 

Starting on the front yoke and thinking ahead to the shoulder straps. I really want to do a patterned strap that will continue down onto the sleeves. I've read over all the instructions I could find (multiple times) and I think it's finally starting to make sense. Hopefully, in another few days I will be ready to give it a go.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Thanks to all who commented on the back yoke of my gansey. You all are the best. So nice to have company as I wend my way through this exciting process. I don't think I would have ever begun this without knowing I'd have KP friends to give me support and encouragement.
> 
> Starting on the front yoke and thinking ahead to the shoulder straps. I really want to do a patterned strap that will continue down onto the sleeves. I've read over all the instructions I could find (multiple times) and I think it's finally starting to make sense. Hopefully, in another few days I will be ready to give it a go.


I would seriously recommend that you try it the opposite way from which I have been doing it.
All three that I have done recently, I start at the outside edge, and worked TOWARDS the neck, then picked up, and knit down the sleeve. I changed my mind about the sleeve, and decided to have a cable down to the cuff- on the small blue one- I am not entirely happy with the result- think it would look better had I started from the neck edge. (not prepared to unpick [tink] back) because I do see what I have done as a prototype. When things have calmed down I expect to make more.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be a nice excuse for a family visit, Toni! I am staggered your library is not local!


It would be! Too bad they are 5 hours away.

I have ordered it to be delivered to our local library, but they did not have it in their system. I'm glad to have found it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> It would be! Too bad they are 5 hours away.
> 
> I have ordered it to be delivered to our local library, but they did not have it in their system. I'm glad to have found it! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> I would seriously recommend that you try it the opposite way from which I have been doing it.
> All three that I have done recently, I start at the outside edge, and worked TOWARDS the neck, then picked up, and knit down the sleeve. I changed my mind about the sleeve, and decided to have a cable down to the cuff- on the small blue one- I am not entirely happy with the result- think it would look better had I started from the neck edge. (not prepared to unpick [tink] back) because I do see what I have done as a prototype. When things have calmed down I expect to make more.


Good to know. I think all the reading I have done suggests working away from the neck and placing the strap on a holder until time to pick up all the sleeve stitches.

What I'm not entirely clear about is if I should shape the front neck. I'm leaning towards not shaping simply because all the instructions are so vague and I don't know when I should start the decreases. All ideas will be appreciated!


----------



## TLL

Sockmouth said:


> Good to know. I think all the reading I have done suggests working away from the neck and placing the strap on a holder until time to pick up all the sleeve stitches.
> 
> What I'm not entirely clear about is if I should shape the front neck. I'm leaning towards not shaping simply because all the instructions are so vague and I don't know when I should start the decreases. All ideas will be appreciated!


This is just my thought, I am processing out loud here, my understanding is that we do not shape the neck. Some patterns do, but a traditional guernsey does not. Is this right, Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Good to know. I think all the reading I have done suggests working away from the neck and placing the strap on a holder until time to pick up all the sleeve stitches.
> 
> What I'm not entirely clear about is if I should shape the front neck. I'm leaning towards not shaping simply because all the instructions are so vague and I don't know when I should start the decreases. All ideas will be appreciated!


Beth Brown-Reinsel is the only one I have encountered who shapes her neck in front- apart from some that I have seen from the Netherlands books that someone photocopied for me- but I can't reproduce those because they are recent and there will be copyright problems. I have not shaped because I wanted a fairly authentic Eriskay Gansey, and that is how the examples we have were knitted. But Brown-Reinsel also gives instructions for the neck gusset- this does not appear in my copies of the Gladys Thompson book, nor Rae Compton.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> This is just my thought, I am processing out loud here, my understanding is that we do not shape the neck. Some patterns do, but a traditional guernsey does not. Is this right, Julie?


That is indeed how I understand it!


----------



## Miki1

Finally made some pictures, it is a big size sweater knitted on a circular needle which, for the picture, is divided over two needles.... and then the shock of seeing some missed cables...... to frog or not to frog.... my dear husband insisted I go on with his 'special sweater' - so I got over it, then heard about the galloping horse effect - very handy! thanks for sharing that one. the green is slightly darker than the picture shows with little specks of blue in it.


----------



## TLL

Miki1 said:


> Finally made some pictures, it is a big size sweater knitted on a circular needle which, for the picture, is divided over two needles.... and then the shock of seeing some missed cables...... to frog or not to frog.... my dear husband insisted I go on with his 'special sweater' - so I got over it, then heard about the galloping horse effect - very handy! thanks for sharing that one. the green is slightly darker than the picture shows with little specks of blue in it.


I love it, Miki! I had never heard of the "galloping horse" effect until here. I think it very appropriate! Your guernsey will be wonderful when you are done!!! (I love your wheel! Do you get to use it? Spinning is on my bucket list. Sigh. That list keeps getting longer and longer...  )


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> Finally made some pictures, it is a big size sweater knitted on a circular needle which, for the picture, is divided over two needles.... and then the shock of seeing some missed cables...... to frog or not to frog.... my dear husband insisted I go on with his 'special sweater' - so I got over it, then heard about the galloping horse effect - very handy! thanks for sharing that one. the green is slightly darker than the picture shows with little specks of blue in it.


Is this based on one of the designs from the Netherlands? I can understand your reaction when you first spotted the cables- but call it a rope- and a working rope at that! No one could possibly have an identical model! BTW my daughter who does not accept imperfection in her work, would have let the stitches drop down, and then knitted back up with the cable cross corrected. I don't have the patience to do that.


----------



## Sockmouth

Miki1 said:


> Finally made some pictures, it is a big size sweater knitted on a circular needle which, for the picture, is divided over two needles.... and then the shock of seeing some missed cables...... to frog or not to frog.... my dear husband insisted I go on with his 'special sweater' - so I got over it, then heard about the galloping horse effect - very handy! thanks for sharing that one. the green is slightly darker than the picture shows with little specks of blue in it.


So glad you got over it. Your ropes look fine and I'm sure any slight imperfections won't be noticeable when DH is wearing your creation. Love the color, by the way.


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> Beth Brown-Reinsel is the only one I have encountered who shapes her neck in front- apart from some that I have seen from the Netherlands books that someone photocopied for me- but I can't reproduce those because they are recent and there will be copyright problems. I have not shaped because I wanted a fairly authentic Eriskay Gansey, and that is how the examples we have were knitted. But Brown-Reinsel also gives instructions for the neck gusset- this does not appear in my copies of the Gladys Thompson book, nor Rae Compton.


The Starmore Eriskay that is my model does have a shaped neck and GanseyNation talks about it as well. I think he usually shapes his. But I am extremely happy to hear that you are not shaping because I've pretty well decided that I won't. I couldn't figure out how to know when to start my decreases and so it will be just one less thing to worry about!


----------



## Miki1

Lurker 2 said:


> Is this based on one of the designs from the Netherlands? I can understand your reaction when you first spotted the cables- but call it a rope- and a working rope at that! No one could possibly have an identical model! BTW my daughter who does not accept imperfection in her work, would have let the stitches drop down, and then knitted back up with the cable cross corrected. I don't have the patience to do that.


I wouldn't have the patience either! thank you all for your lovely responses! the pattern is from a book but it is a conglomeration of several pattern from the fishermans 
sweaters in the Dutch book which is why it appealed to me. This is the first time I have even attempted to follow a pattern like this so the next sweater might be as complicated as the ones you are all working on!


----------



## Ctown Nana

Miki1 said:


> Finally made some pictures, it is a big size sweater knitted on a circular needle which, for the picture, is divided over two needles.... and then the shock of seeing some missed cables...... to frog or not to frog.... my dear husband insisted I go on with his 'special sweater' - so I got over it, then heard about the galloping horse effect - very handy! thanks for sharing that one. the green is slightly darker than the picture shows with little specks of blue in it.


Your Gansy is beautiful!!!--I too am becoming very fond of the galloping horse effect. There is so much gorgeous texture in your sweater that no one would ever notice---plus it is a very unique design element [I meant to do that]. Keep up the great job!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> The Starmore Eriskay that is my model does have a shaped neck and GanseyNation talks about it as well. I think he usually shapes his. But I am extremely happy to hear that you are not shaping because I've pretty well decided that I won't. I couldn't figure out how to know when to start my decreases and so it will be just one less thing to worry about!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> I wouldn't have the patience either! thank you all for your lovely responses! the pattern is from a book but it is a conglomeration of several pattern from the fishermans
> sweaters in the Dutch book which is why it appealed to me. This is the first time I have even attempted to follow a pattern like this so the next sweater might be as complicated as the ones you are all working on!


Do I remember right that you are working with an acrylic, because you are in Northern NSW? There is no harm whatsoever in simple- it is a matter of what you are comfortable doing.


----------



## jmai5421

Miki1. Beautiful Gansey. Love the rope effect cables. And the designs, even the special design elements. A galloping horse would never see them. Love your sweater and I am sure your DH will too. Yours does look very complicated.


----------



## jmai5421

Anyone out there with the Beth Brown-Reinsel book Help! I want to make sure I am reading right. On page 137 second column sleeves where it says to work pattern F and then after it says to omit the last purl row decrease the gusset every third row. Is that while you are doing pattern F or start decreasing after? Also to begin decreasing every 6th round each end of seam stitches. That is after decreasing the gusset. I am reading that you decrease the gusset while doing pattern F and then start decreasing on either side of seam stitches every 6 th row. I just want to make sure before I go ahead. Rather not tink!
Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Anyone out there with the Beth Brown-Reinsel book Help! I want to make sure I am reading right. On page 137 second column sleeves where it says to work pattern F and then after it says to omit the last purl row decrease the gusset every third row. Is that while you are doing pattern F or start decreasing after? Also to begin decreasing every 6th round each end of seam stitches. That is after decreasing the gusset. I am reading that you decrease the gusset while doing pattern F and then start decreasing on either side of seam stitches every 6 th row. I just want to make sure before I go ahead. Rather not tink!
> Thanks


I interpret that as working the gusset decrease, while you are working your band pattern


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> I interpret that as working the gusset decrease, while you are working your band pattern


Thanks Julie. That is what I thought. Just wanted to make sure!
Yea! I am on the sleeve!


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Julie. That is what I thought. Just wanted to make sure!
> Yea! I am on the sleeve!


Whoo Hoo!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Miki1

Ctown Nana said:


> Your Gansy is beautiful!!!--I too am becoming very fond of the galloping horse effect. There is so much gorgeous texture in your sweater that no one would ever notice---plus it is a very unique design element [I meant to do that]. Keep up the great job!!!


Thank you! it is an element I have been fascinated with and finally found a good description / pattern to follow - I hope that I haven't put you off making your own with this design, I am using a 7mm needle - a different wool blend and needle size would change it dramatically - yes Julie, this is acrylic! yes in NSW! but its winter now and getting colder by the minute - its 11.08 and I'm thinking of lighting the fire and judging by our many cats they wouldn't mind either!


----------



## KittyChris

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Julie. That is what I thought. Just wanted to make sure!
> Yea! I am on the sleeve!


Ahh, jealousy arises :mrgreen: But you go girl! I am excited for you.


----------



## Ctown Nana

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Julie. That is what I thought. Just wanted to make sure!
> Yea! I am on the sleeve!


I am so jealous!--am trying to get up to the neck and the dreaded shoulder strap---I think I am just procrastinating. Oh well onward and upward....Keep up the great job Jmai---can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Miki1

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Julie. That is what I thought. Just wanted to make sure!
> Yea! I am on the sleeve!


well done!!!!


----------



## Sockmouth

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Julie. That is what I thought. Just wanted to make sure!
> Yea! I am on the sleeve!


Good for you! I am so happy for you and especially happy that Julie was available and able to answer your question. I was sitting here reading your paragraph in the Brown-Reinsel and I had no idea.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Julie. That is what I thought. Just wanted to make sure!
> Yea! I am on the sleeve!


 :thumbup: Good going! I have two sleeves yet to be completed- one cream one blue- I WILL get there!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> Thank you! it is an element I have been fascinated with and finally found a good description / pattern to follow - I hope that I haven't put you off making your own with this design, I am using a 7mm needle - a different wool blend and needle size would change it dramatically - yes Julie, this is acrylic! yes in NSW! but its winter now and getting colder by the minute - its 11.08 and I'm thinking of lighting the fire and judging by our many cats they wouldn't mind either!


Hope you are feeling warmer and sitting in front of the fire! How many cats do you have? Are they something special, or are they moggies?


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> I am so jealous!--am trying to get up to the neck and the dreaded shoulder strap---I think I am just procrastinating. Oh well onward and upward....Keep up the great job Jmai---can't wait to see pictures!


Don't forget to call for help, if you do run into trouble- I will do the best I can to help!


----------



## Miki1

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you are feeling warmer and sitting in front of the fire! How many cats do you have? Are they something special, or are they moggies?


I had to go and pick up my daughter in town - heater on high, especially on my feet.... mmmmm lovely. Fire is on the agenda for this evening .... mmmmm! then the sun actually came out so spent some time in the veggie patch, chili's and tomatoes are still going well.
We have 6 cats! all moggies and very special...


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Good going! I have two sleeves yet to be completed- one cream one blue- I WILL get there!


Two more sleeves completed and you will be almost done with two sweaters! WOW!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> I had to go and pick up my daughter in town - heater on high, especially on my feet.... mmmmm lovely. Fire is on the agenda for this evening .... mmmmm! then the sun actually came out so spent some time in the veggie patch, chili's and tomatoes are still going well.
> We have 6 cats! all moggies and very special...


I stand corrected!!!!!!!!!! Haven't got a cat at the moment Ringo (corgi) is a bit of a menace with them, and I am not prepared to put a kitten at risk. Particularly like ginger, and tortoiseshell, but one of my best was a beautifully marked tabby with blue eyes, known as Tabitha.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Two more sleeves completed and you will be almost done with two sweaters! WOW!


I must work on the chullo I have started, first!


----------



## catlover1960

Congratulations. Almost finished now. My needles came so I have been working on my first sleeve. The gusset decreases were worked as I was working the pattern on the sleeve. Then the sleeve decreases were started. I have long arms so am spacing the sleeve decreases further apart than the pattern called for to get my sleeve length. I am excited to finish the first sleeve and will post a picture when that is done. This sweater is definitely going to Alaska with me.



jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Julie. That is what I thought. Just wanted to make sure!
> Yea! I am on the sleeve!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> Congratulations. Almost finished now. My needles came so I have been working on my first sleeve. The gusset decreases were worked as I was working the pattern on the sleeve. Then the sleeve decreases were started. I have long arms so am spacing the sleeve decreases further apart than the pattern called for to get my sleeve length. I am excited to finish the first sleeve and will post a picture when that is done. This sweater is definitely going to Alaska with me.


I am so pleased to here that- and you will be able to say 'all my own work' when people compliment you on it!


----------



## TLL

catlover1960 said:


> Congratulations. Almost finished now. My needles came so I have been working on my first sleeve. The gusset decreases were worked as I was working the pattern on the sleeve. Then the sleeve decreases were started. I have long arms so am spacing the sleeve decreases further apart than the pattern called for to get my sleeve length. I am excited to finish the first sleeve and will post a picture when that is done. This sweater is definitely going to Alaska with me.


Oh, I can't wait to see it! Would it be possible to include a close up of the neck and shoulder area? Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Oh, I can't wait to see it! Would it be possible to include a close up of the neck and shoulder area? Thank you!


Which design are you following, Toni- this is for the Graham Gansey?


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Which design are you following, Toni- this is for the Graham Gansey?


I just wanted to see how it went together. ...no, I am not quite sure how I will be making this part for the Graham gansey. I so look forward to the next library book to get here.


----------



## Ctown Nana

TLL said:


> Oh, I can't wait to see it! Would it be possible to include a close up of the neck and shoulder area? Thank you!


I would love to see it as well!! You are a knitting whiz!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I just wanted to see how it went together. ...no, I am not quite sure how I will be making this part for the Graham gansey. I so look forward to the next library book to get here.


I see Shirley has to have been able to do a bit more editing - the page count is less. I am anxious too, for your library book to arrive! I will have to go back, myself and read from the beginning!


----------



## jmai5421

catlover1960 said:


> Congratulations. Almost finished now. My needles came so I have been working on my first sleeve. The gusset decreases were worked as I was working the pattern on the sleeve. Then the sleeve decreases were started. I have long arms so am spacing the sleeve decreases further apart than the pattern called for to get my sleeve length. I am excited to finish the first sleeve and will post a picture when that is done. This sweater is definitely going to Alaska with me.


Wow Catlover! You are fast. I am still decreasing in the sleeve gusset before I start the sleeve decreases. Can hardly wait to see the finished sweater sleeve. Perfect for Alaska!


----------



## Sockmouth

catlover1960 said:


> Congratulations. Almost finished now. My needles came so I have been working on my first sleeve. The gusset decreases were worked as I was working the pattern on the sleeve. Then the sleeve decreases were started. I have long arms so am spacing the sleeve decreases further apart than the pattern called for to get my sleeve length. I am excited to finish the first sleeve and will post a picture when that is done. This sweater is definitely going to Alaska with me.


You are making such great progress, catlover. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Sockmouth

Julie, am I going to have to have dpn's to do the neck stitches and/or the shoulder strap? I've never used them and don't own any but I could purchase a set if need be. I'd much rather just use short circulars if I can get away with it. If I do need the dpn's, I should think about getting them I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Julie, am I going to have to have dpn's to do the neck stitches and/or the shoulder strap? I've never used them and don't own any but I could purchase a set if need be. I'd much rather just use short circulars if I can get away with it. If I do need the dpn's, I should think about getting them I guess.


I would imagine you could do it with a short circular- I have no issues with DPN's- like them in fact!


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> I would imagine you could do it with a short circular- I have no issues with DPN's- like them in fact!


Great. I was hoping you'd say that. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Great. I was hoping you'd say that. Thanks for the quick reply.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen

One of the patterns that I chose to use was not in graph form, it is written.
I would really appreciate if someone could check this and tell me if I converted it correctly to knit in the round.
Pattern:
R1. k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
R2: p8,c4f,p8,c4f,p9,c4f,p8
R3: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
R4: Knit
R5: Purl
R6: k8,c4f,k8,c4f,k9,c4f,k8
R7: Purl
R8: p8,k4,p8,k4,p9,k4,p8

Converted to Knit in the Round
c4f - would be done as purl stitches not knit
R1: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
R2: k8,c4f,k8,c4f,k9,c4f,k8
R3: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
R4: Purl
R5: Knit
R6: k8,c4f,k8,c4f,k9,c4f,k8
R7: Knit
R8: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> One of the patterns that I chose to use was not in graph form, it is written.
> I would really appreciate if someone could check this and tell me if I converted it correctly to knit in the round.
> Pattern:
> R1. k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
> R2: p8,c4f,p8,c4f,p9,c4f,p8
> R3: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
> R4: Knit
> R5: Purl
> R6: k8,c4f,k8,c4f,k9,c4f,k8
> R7: Purl
> R8: p8,k4,p8,k4,p9,k4,p8
> 
> Converted to Knit in the Round
> c4f - would be done as purl stitches not knit
> R1: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
> R2: k8,c4f,k8,c4f,k9,c4f,k8
> R3: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
> R4: Purl
> R5: Knit
> R6: k8,c4f,k8,c4f,k9,c4f,k8
> R7: Knit
> R8: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8


It is very late here- I am on my way to bed- and tomorrow I have a very early start- I will try to find the time to look more closely at it, when I get home, after the funeral. Should be home, at a guess about 2pm., NZ time.


----------



## catlover1960

I looks like R2 is the right side since that is the row where the cables cross. A picture would be helpful. Is your cable a knit cable in a background of reverse St. st., if so it is the odd rounds where the knits and purls need to be reversed for knitting in the round. Hope someone else weighs in.



Noreen said:


> One of the patterns that I chose to use was not in graph form, it is written.
> I would really appreciate if someone could check this and tell me if I converted it correctly to knit in the round.
> Pattern:
> R1. k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
> R2: p8,c4f,p8,c4f,p9,c4f,p8
> R3: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
> R4: Knit
> R5: Purl
> R6: k8,c4f,k8,c4f,k9,c4f,k8
> R7: Purl
> R8: p8,k4,p8,k4,p9,k4,p8
> 
> Converted to Knit in the Round
> c4f - would be done as purl stitches not knit
> R1: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
> R2: k8,c4f,k8,c4f,k9,c4f,k8
> R3: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8
> R4: Purl
> R5: Knit
> R6: k8,c4f,k8,c4f,k9,c4f,k8
> R7: Knit
> R8: k8,p4,k8,p4,k9,p4,k8


----------



## Noreen

I took the stitch from a pattern that I bought on Deramores called Wendy Traditional Aran #5640 It is the ladder & cable that is on the scarf, the sleeves and the side part of the front of the sweaters.

i took the instructions from the scarf and it figures I wrote it down wrong. I will try again and post again *sigh*


----------



## Noreen

Ok I will try again - I somehow missed a whole row when I was trying to figure it all out. It is done over 45 stitches hopefully I have added correctly. LOL

Flat Pattern:
R1(RS) k7,p13,k4,p13,k8
R2(WS) p7,k13,p4,k13,p8
R3: k3,c4f,p13,c4f,p13,c4f,k4
R4: p7,k13,p4,k13,p8
R5: Knit
R6: Purl
R7: k3,c4f,k13,c4f,k13,c4f,k4
R8: Purl

Converted to the Round:
c4f is purl 2/2
R1(RS) k7,p13,k4,p13,k8
R2(WS) K7,p13,k4,p13,k8
R3: P3,c4f,k13,c4f,k13,c4f,p4
R4: k7,p13,k4,p13,k8
R5: Purl
R6: Knit
R7: p3,c4f,p13,c4f,p13,c4f,p4
R8: Knit


----------



## catlover1960

Haven't been knitting much the last couple of days. I have a sick fur baby. Got in at the vet today. My cat is doing better but my wallet is a lot lighter. Finally finished the first sleeve. Below are pictures of the sleeve and the neck.



TLL said:


> Oh, I can't wait to see it! Would it be possible to include a close up of the neck and shoulder area? Thank you!


----------



## Sockmouth

catlover1960 said:


> Haven't been knitting much the last couple of days. I have a sick fur baby. Got in at the vet today. My cat is doing better but my wallet is a lot lighter. Finally finished the first sleeve. Below are pictures of the sleeve and the neck.


Cat, that is just awesome! It is a gorgeous gansey. You should be so proud of it. I just love the patterning and your stitches are beautiful. The color is perfect. I love everything about it. Great job!

Oh, and I'm happy that your fur baby is on the mend too. Hope the improvements continue.


----------



## jmai5421

Glad your fur baby is doing better. Your Gansey is awesome. Love the patterns and the color. Knitting is perfect. You will be proud to wear it.


----------



## TLL

Beautiful, Catlover! Thank you for sharing your photos! I am glad your cat is better.


----------



## Miki1

catlover1960 said:


> Haven't been knitting much the last couple of days. I have a sick fur baby. Got in at the vet today. My cat is doing better but my wallet is a lot lighter. Finally finished the first sleeve. Below are pictures of the sleeve and the neck.


Thanks so much for the pictures, it looks amazing! now sit down with the sick fur baby and knit more!


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very late here- I am on my way to bed- and tomorrow I have a very early start- I will try to find the time to look more closely at it, when I get home, after the funeral. Should be home, at a guess about 2pm., NZ time.


Julie, sorry to hear that you had a funeral to attend today. Hope all is well with things other wise.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Beautiful, Catlover! Thank you for sharing your photos! I am glad your cat is better.


I agree, Toni- that looks how I would work the cable. Thank you so much, for that!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> Haven't been knitting much the last couple of days. I have a sick fur baby. Got in at the vet today. My cat is doing better but my wallet is a lot lighter. Finally finished the first sleeve. Below are pictures of the sleeve and the neck.


Sorry you have problems with the sick cat.

Your Gansey is looking great! Well done, and not so much further to go!


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Julie, sorry to hear that you had a funeral to attend today. Hope all is well with things other wise.


It was a celebration of a very full life- tears of course for close family and friends- but it is good to have a bit of ritual when someone dies.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am now the proud owner of Rae Compton's Illustrated Dictionary of Knitting, thanks to a kind friend in Utah, and Alice Starmore's Fisherman's Sweaters Thank you to cousin Jean in Strontian- who found it in the throw out pile in her local library.


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> I am now the proud owner of Rae Compton's Illustrated Dictionary of Knitting, thanks to a kind friend in Utah, and Alice Starmore's Fisherman's Sweaters Thank you to cousin Jean in Strontian- who found it in the throw out pile in her local library.


Congratulations on your windfall. Enjoy, enjoy!
Starmores fishermans sweaters has the pattern and all the charts I adapted for my gansey. It's a library book. Wish I could be as lucky as you were!


----------



## jmai5421

Awesome Julie! I know you will put all the books to good use! Enjoy. I am still on my first sleeve but liking the sweater more and more. Have to wait to wear it. It is already in the mid to upper 70's F.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Congratulations on your windfall. Enjoy, enjoy!
> Starmores fishermans sweaters has the pattern and all the charts I adapted for my gansey. It's a library book. Wish I could be as lucky as you were!


Yes, I could see the derivation- I spoke with Jean earlier and mentioned that some were using it for your designs- so she was delighted that it was of actual use!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Awesome Julie! I know you will put all the books to good use! Enjoy. I am still on my first sleeve but liking the sweater more and more. Have to wait to wear it. It is already in the mid to upper 70's F.


Thanks! It is a nice feeling, not having to worry about being overdue with them!!!!!!!!!
There were several weeks our summer just gone- when I just could not even bear the weight, the bulk, of the grey gansey in my lap. Too hot and uncomfortable.

Now I have not hunted back- who is making the guernsey and going on a cruise to Alaska? Wondering how your progress is?


----------



## catlover1960

That would be me. I have started the second sleeve. It will be done in plenty of time for our Alaskan vacation. I am so excited.



Lurker 2 said:



> Thanks! It is a nice feeling, not having to worry about being overdue with them!!!!!!!!!
> There were several weeks our summer just gone- when I just could not even bear the weight, the bulk, of the grey gansey in my lap. Too hot and uncomfortable.
> 
> Now I have not hunted back- who is making the guernsey and going on a cruise to Alaska? Wondering how your progress is?


----------



## TLL

Congratulations on the additions to your personal library, Julie.  

I am glad your funeral day was a pleasant one for you. 

Yeah, the chart worked.  Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> That would be me. I have started the second sleeve. It will be done in plenty of time for our Alaskan vacation. I am so excited.


I would be excited, too about a trip to Alaska. I am so glad your Gansey is progressing so well!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the additions to your personal library, Julie.
> 
> I am glad your funeral day was a pleasant one for you.
> 
> Yeah, the chart worked.  Thank you!


That is good !


----------



## Lurker 2

thought I would share a gansey with you knitted by my Mum for my older but younger than me brother, back about 1968.
My brother was saying that the motifs were worked out specifically for him- I am hoping some of the detail will show.

The copy of Gladys Thompson's PATTERNS FOR GUERNSEYS, JERSEYS & ARANS Fishermen's sweaters from the British Isles which I inherited from Mum, is published 1971- not sure which would have come first.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful sweater Julie! I know your Mum knit it but still beautiful. I like the brighter color.


----------



## KittyChris

That is wonderful to have something so special after so many years. Nice color and yes the details show.


----------



## TLL

Wow. Yes, the details show! It is different from any sweater I have seen. I really like how she did the cables in the top photo. My sweater seems really busy after looking at hers. What a wonderful treasure you have.


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> thought I would share a gansey with you knitted by my Mum for my older but younger than me brother, back about 1968.
> My brother was saying that the motifs were worked out specifically for him- I am hoping some of the detail will show.
> 
> The copy of Gladys Thompson's PATTERNS FOR GUERNSEYS, JERSEYS & ARANS Fishermen's sweaters from the British Isles which I inherited from Mum, is published 1971- not sure which would have come first.


That is so gorgeous Julie. I do believe I see one of the patterns in my gansey in that sweater! Love the designs and the knitting definitely slow up well. So nice and dense. I know your brother has enjoyed having it. You have undoubtedly inherited your mother's talent for knitting and now you are continuing the gansey tradition!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful sweater Julie! I know your Mum knit it but still beautiful. I like the brighter color.


My brother was not entirely sure if it had escaped the clean-up hand of his much loved wife, but he did find it- he is very fond of it! and it is quite different from any of the knitting Mum did for me and the kids- By then she specialised in sending me UFO's- which did and sometimes did not get finished. She taught Spinning, Weaving and Leather work for many years at Night School, and subsequently from home, when she was past retirement age.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks also to Chris, Toni, and Georgeanne, yes Mum was quite some knitter- although when I was growing up she was more into farming and subsequently Market Gardening, and considered herself a Weaver- at which she was also very skilled. One of the very early graduates from Dr Elizabeth Casson's School at Dorset House Bristol (England) for Occupational Therapy- worked much of the WWll at Larbet Hospital near Edinburgh (I think- have not got my atlas beside me) then set up the OT section of the Red Cross Centre in Glasgow, where they attempted to bring back to ordinary society service men and women with varying degrees of war wounds including Shell Shock. Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth opened it (now the deceased Queen Mother) and Mother never really recovered from being ignored for presentation to Her Majesty.


----------



## Lurker 2

I would suspect that the front of the Guernsey is probably the side with the large stain- probably some sort of oil stain. My brother is a skillful builder of houses, yachts, metal worker, and currently knitter of gloves, by machine in a tiny factory- the machines are fairly small too.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother was not entirely sure if it had escaped the clean-up hand of his much loved wife, but he did find it- he is very fond of it! and it is quite different from any of the knitting Mum did for me and the kids- By then she specialised in sending me UFO's- which did and sometimes did not get finished. She taught Spinning, Weaving and Leather work for many years at Night School, and subsequently from home, when she was past retirement age.


Sounds like my Mom. I got the yarn and patterns or UFO's and my sisters, nieces and nephews got the finished articles.
Your Mum was very talented. It is great the she taught others the crafts. We need more like you and her to keep the arts and crafts and hand the knowledge down to the next generation..


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Sounds like my Mom. I got the yarn and patterns or UFO's and my sisters, nieces and nephews got the finished articles.
> Your Mum was very talented. It is great the she taught others the crafts. We need more like you and her to keep the arts and crafts and hand the knowledge down to the next generation..


Judy, I worry at times that my granddaughter seems to show little inclination for Crafts- but I guess I have to let it go- she is a drawer, writer and horse-rider currently- oh and has shot some good goals in Netball- much to everyone's surprise.
This is where Shirley's Workshops are such a valuable archive- provided we can access the internet in subsequent generations.


----------



## Miki1

Thanks for the pictures, Julie, that is a beautiful sweater with gorgeous detailing! the cabling at the top of the front add that extra touch. Its always so hard to see patterns on photo's but what has she knitted on the back on the inside of the cables at the top? The colour is divine and just the thought that the motives were worked specifically for him shows that there is a story somewhere behind it! thanks so much for showing!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miki1 said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Julie, that is a beautiful sweater with gorgeous detailing! the cabling at the top of the front add that extra touch. Its always so hard to see patterns on photo's but what has she knitted on the back on the inside of the cables at the top? The colour is divine and just the thought that the motives were worked specifically for him shows that there is a story somewhere behind it! thanks so much for showing!


I will have to wait till I have more credit on the mobile- I can only ring him on his mobile, that will happen some time tomorrow. To me the motifs look circular. I am down to my last two minutes, though!


----------



## Tessadele

Julie, this is a lovely garment, your brother must have valued it to keep it so long. My Mother knitted some beautiful things,none of which survived because my stepfather was a tidy man who threw everything out if he could see no further use for it. You are lucky to be able to look at it still. I can't knit at the moment because of arthritis but i am still following KTP. when I can


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Julie, this is a lovely garment, your brother must have valued it to keep it so long. My Mother knitted some beautiful things,none of which survived because my stepfather was a tidy man who threw everything out if he could see no further use for it. You are lucky to be able to look at it still. I can't knit at the moment because of arthritis but i am still following KTP. when I can


He really does value it- partly because the motifs are so significant to him!


----------



## catlover1960

Hot off the needles. I just finished knitting my Gansey sweater. I need to find 3 small buttons for the neck and need to block. I will probably block tomorrow.

Lurker2, thanks for doing this workshop. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Now that I have done one, next time I will attempt to design my own.

Designer1234, thanks for all of your hard work in organizing these workshops.


----------



## martina

That is beautiful.


----------



## KittyChris

Well done, Catlover - it is gorgeous. Hope everyone that sees you wear it on your trip is stunned by it.


----------



## Ctown Nana

catlover1960 said:


> Hot off the needles. I just finished knitting my Gansey sweater. I need to find 3 small buttons for the neck and need to block. I will probably block tomorrow.
> 
> Lurker2, thanks for doing this workshop. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Now that I have done one, next time I will attempt to design my own.
> 
> Designer1234, thanks for all of your hard work in organizing these workshops.


Catlover----What a beautiful job you have done!!! You are an inspiration for me to get moving on mine. Are you happy with the fit? I have the Country Weekend Knits book and would love to make myself a Gansey like yours. I am not sure what yarn to use as I cannot wear wool--no problem knitting with it--thank heavens!


----------



## TLL

WOW! That is soooo cool! You must be so pleased with how it turned out! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

catlover1960 said:


> Hot off the needles. I just finished knitting my Gansey sweater. I need to find 3 small buttons for the neck and need to block. I will probably block tomorrow.
> 
> Lurker2, thanks for doing this workshop. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Now that I have done one, next time I will attempt to design my own.
> 
> Designer1234, thanks for all of your hard work in organizing these workshops.


Well, this is number one for the Parade! that is excellent work- so glad you have enjoyed it- and while you explore Alaska- you can dream of your own motifs!


----------



## jmai5421

catlover1960 said:


> Hot off the needles. I just finished knitting my Gansey sweater. I need to find 3 small buttons for the neck and need to block. I will probably block tomorrow.
> 
> Lurker2, thanks for doing this workshop. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Now that I have done one, next time I will attempt to design my own.
> 
> Designer1234, thanks for all of your hard work in organizing these workshops.


Beautiful! Your Gansey is gorgeous! Beautiful knitting. Yours will be the first in the parade! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Miki1

Well done Catlover, that is a beautiful sweater - good luck with the planning of the next one!


----------



## Designer1234

*ATTENTION: THE PARADE IS NOW OPEN!*

Please post your sweaters or your works in progress ( finished sweaters later) to the following link!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265324-1.html#5509160


----------



## Designer1234

I love the first Gansey finished -- It looks wonderful! please post it asap! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

catlover1960 said:


> Hot off the needles. I just finished knitting my Gansey sweater. I need to find 3 small buttons for the neck and need to block. I will probably block tomorrow.
> 
> Lurker2, thanks for doing this workshop. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Now that I have done one, next time I will attempt to design my own.
> 
> Designer1234, thanks for all of your hard work in organizing these workshops.


You are very welcome/ I just opened the Parade so please post it. The link is in my post announcing the Parade.


----------



## catlover1960

I made the smaller size and it fits beautifully. In April, I had my mom take my measurements since my sweaters usually turn out too large. My bust is 37" so I always debate do I make the 36 or the 38 since I am in between. I opted for the smaller size and it hugs my body in all the right places without being too tight.



Ctown Nana said:


> Catlover----What a beautiful job you have done!!! You are an inspiration for me to get moving on mine. Are you happy with the fit? I have the Country Weekend Knits book and would love to make myself a Gansey like yours. I am not sure what yarn to use as I cannot wear wool--no problem knitting with it--thank heavens!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Catlover----What a beautiful job you have done!!! You are an inspiration for me to get moving on mine. Are you happy with the fit? I have the Country Weekend Knits book and would love to make myself a Gansey like yours. I am not sure what yarn to use as I cannot wear wool--no problem knitting with it--thank heavens!


What about a good quality acrylic? or cotton/acrylic mix, or one of the new viscose yarns?


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> What about a good quality acrylic? or cotton/acrylic mix, or one of the new viscose yarns?


There are some really nice quality acrylics out there, just not at the craft store. The LYS has some wonderful baby yarns. I don't recall the colors, but I am quite sure that there are other than baby colors.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> There are some really nice quality acrylics out there, just not at the craft store. The LYS has some wonderful baby yarns. I don't recall the colors, but I am quite sure that there are other than baby colors.


I would have to hunt around for a decent quality yarn too, Chris, in my case the term LYS is a serious misnomer! They are so far away!!!!!
This is not being a yarn snob, but accepting that if you are knitting a jumper/sweater you might as well have a yarn that WILL last the distance.


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have to hunt around for a decent quality yarn too, Chris, in my case the term LYS is a serious misnomer! They are so far away!!!!!
> This is not being a yarn snob, but accepting that if you are knitting a jumper/sweater you might as well have a yarn that WILL last the distance.


 :thumbup: I hear that. Ice Yarns has some really good deals. When I ordered the red Glitz Mohair I also ordered some gray yarn to make a shawl for my DD and they had a lovely selection of acrylic yarns, I was going to order for her so it would be easy to care for. But she decided she would hand wash so I ordered another one with 70% wool. And I got it in 2 days - and that was all the way from Turkey. I ordered lace yarn from DBNY in Vermont and it took 2 weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> :thumbup: I hear that. Ice Yarns has some really good deals. When I ordered the red Glitz Mohair I also ordered some gray yarn to make a shawl for my DD and they had a lovely selection of acrylic yarns, I was going to order for her so it would be easy to care for. But she decided she would hand wash so I ordered another one with 70% wool. And I got it in 2 days - and that was all the way from Turkey. I ordered lace yarn from DBNY in Vermont and it took 2 weeks.


One can often get anomalies like that!


----------



## Noreen

Apologies if this is a dumb question. I have read until I am blind LOL I am at my wits end trying to figure this all out so figured the heck with it I will find a pattern I like and just start knitting it. Well looks like that isn't going to work either - I have not been able to find one pattern that has a finished chest size that will fit my son. He measured 51 1/2" around. I would really like some suggestions

Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question. I have read until I am blind LOL I am at my wits end trying to figure this all out so figured the heck with it I will find a pattern I like and just start knitting it. Well looks like that isn't going to work either - I have not been able to find one pattern that has a finished chest size that will fit my son. He measured 51 1/2" around. I would really like some suggestions
> 
> Thanks


Have you swatched the yarn you would like to use?- because I can help you calculate from that and we can work out a simple design for you- it does NOT have to be as complex as the Eriskay ones that I have been knitting.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have to hunt around for a decent quality yarn too, Chris, in my case the term LYS is a serious misnomer! They are so far away!!!!!
> This is not being a yarn snob, but accepting that if you are knitting a jumper/sweater you might as well have a yarn that WILL last the distance.


Thanks everyone for the wool alternative suggestions--I may try Brown Sheep Co. cotton fleece. It does have 20% wool, but I think I may be able to handle that. Julie I am up to the neck on my husband's Gansey and I am not sure where to go from here--I read that we are supposed to divide the stitches in thirds--each side and the neck stitches, but how do you start the strap? I hope I am not making this too difficult for you as I can do a traditional shoulder [just love the looks of the shoulder strap]. I have 120 st on the front and 120 st on the back and am working on US size 7 needles [worsted weight with 4.5 st to the inch]. My gussett is a bit small at 15 st, but I think it will work. I don't expect my husband will be out in gale winds fishing:]


----------



## catlover1960

Ctown Nana your sweater is looking great.


----------



## TLL

WOW! I really like your cables and the balance between the other patterns on your husband's guernsey. It is beautiful!

The Brown-Reinsel book just came from the library today, so I am reading up on that very thing - shoulder straps. She mentions a "neck gusset" (I think someone else did here also). It is much smaller than the underarm one though. I think there needs to be one on both sides of the shoulder strap right at the neck. Is this correct, Julie?


----------



## Noreen

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you swatched the yarn you would like to use?- because I can help you calculate from that and we can work out a simple design for you- it does NOT have to be as complex as the Eriskay ones that I have been knitting.


I ordered a pattern from Deramores that is pretty much what I envisioned for the sweater that I want to make for my son, so will wait till it arrives and then see what size it goes up to. LOL

That is what I get for having a 6 foot 200lb+ son who is a carpenter and works out.

The good thing is if it works out for him I will be able to figure one out for hubby too.


----------



## Noreen

Ctown Nana said:


> Thanks everyone for the wool alternative suggestions--I may try Brown Sheep Co. cotton fleece. It does have 20% wool, but I think I may be able to handle that. Julie I am up to the neck on my husband's Gansey and I am not sure where to go from here--
> 
> Your sweater looks fantastic, did you use seed stitch or moss stitch at the sides. I was thinking of doing the back of the one I want to make for my son as seed stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Thanks everyone for the wool alternative suggestions--I may try Brown Sheep Co. cotton fleece. It does have 20% wool, but I think I may be able to handle that. Julie I am up to the neck on my husband's Gansey and I am not sure where to go from here--I read that we are supposed to divide the stitches in thirds--each side and the neck stitches, but how do you start the strap? I hope I am not making this too difficult for you as I can do a traditional shoulder [just love the looks of the shoulder strap]. I have 120 st on the front and 120 st on the back and am working on US size 7 needles [worsted weight with 4.5 st to the inch]. My gussett is a bit small at 15 st, but I think it will work. I don't expect my husband will be out in gale winds fishing:]


This is looking absolutely lovely!

120 stitches gives you 40/40/40 : shoulder /neck /shoulder.

You will need to decide what pattern you are using for the shoulder strap. Because this will determine how wide you knit it. I have worked all three I have done from the armhole edge to the neck, it can however be worked from the neck down towards the sleeve. Which ever way you need to cast on possibly 15 stitches, work back one row, when the right side is facing slip, knit from the needle holding the shoulder sts, PSSO. when the wrong side is facing after working your pattern, Now I have managed to forget the method- it took so long tracking down the page with the instructions, after the editting!
However look on page 5, the full instructions are in one of my posts. Also on page 7 is a post from dwernars giving a link to a video which also explains how to knit the shoulder strap. If you have problems - let me know!


----------



## Ctown Nana

Noreen said:


> Ctown Nana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the wool alternative suggestions--I may try Brown Sheep Co. cotton fleece. It does have 20% wool, but I think I may be able to handle that. Julie I am up to the neck on my husband's Gansey and I am not sure where to go from here--
> 
> Your sweater looks fantastic, did you use seed stitch or moss stitch at the sides. I was thinking of doing the back of the one I want to make for my son as seed stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Noreen!! I did use seed stitch for one of the side panels--I think it looked nice with the tree of life pattern which is quite easy to do. I am using worsted yarn on size 7 US needles with 240 stitches total and my husband's sweater measures 48 inches. I hope the pattern you are awaiting will have a size to fit your son.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ctown Nana

Julie--I don't know where my brain was--I failed to look back to see the directions earlier in the thread. I found the instructions on the Gansey Nation blog [page 7 on this thread]very helpful as well. I think it is all making sense and I can't wait to start the shoulder straps. We have had some very warm weather earlier in the week, but now it is much cooler and raining [certainly more comfortable to be knitting a warm sweater]


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Julie--I don't know where my brain was--I failed to look back to see the directions earlier in the thread. I found the instructions on the Gansey Nation blog [page 7 on this thread]very helpful as well. I think it is all making sense and I can't wait to start the shoulder straps. We have had some very warm weather earlier in the week, but now it is much cooler and raining [certainly more comfortable to be knitting a warm sweater]


That is so good! Glad you found it. I took a long time to find it myself, having forgotten that designer1234 has been busy getting things edited!


----------



## Noreen

Ctown Nana said:


> Thanks Noreen!! I did use seed stitch for one of the side panels--I think it looked nice with the tree of life pattern which is quite easy to do. I am using worsted yarn on size 7 US needles with 240 stitches total and my husband's sweater measures 48 inches. I hope the pattern you are awaiting will have a size to fit your son.


You and me both, in the meantime I have been doing a lot of reading. I am in total shock on the books that I have as well as numerous Aran style patterns in my stash. I have always loved the Aran and doing cables. I am debating on whether or not to order the CD on making ganseys as I am very much a visual learner.


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> You and me both, in the meantime I have been doing a lot of reading. I am in total shock on the books that I have as well as numerous Aran style patterns in my stash. I have always loved the Aran and doing cables. I am debating on whether or not to order the CD on making ganseys as I am very much a visual learner.


Noreen can you tell us more about the CD you mention!?


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> WOW! I really like your cables and the balance between the other patterns on your husband's guernsey. It is beautiful!
> 
> The Brown-Reinsel book just came from the library today, so I am reading up on that very thing - shoulder straps. She mentions a "neck gusset" (I think someone else did here also). It is much smaller than the underarm one though. I think there needs to be one on both sides of the shoulder strap right at the neck. Is this correct, Julie?


Sorry to be so slow getting back to you, Toni, I managed to miss your post earlier! yes the neck gusset is quite tiny, and definitely looks better if both sides match.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> :thumbup: I hear that. Ice Yarns has some really good deals. When I ordered the red Glitz Mohair I also ordered some gray yarn to make a shawl for my DD and they had a lovely selection of acrylic yarns, I was going to order for her so it would be easy to care for. But she decided she would hand wash so I ordered another one with 70% wool. And I got it in 2 days - and that was all the way from Turkey. I ordered lace yarn from DBNY in Vermont and it took 2 weeks.


I am fortunate also in that my DD takes the time and care to hand wash what I knit.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to be so slow getting back to you, Toni, I managed to miss your post earlier! yes the neck gusset is quite tiny, and definitely looks better if both sides match.


Thank you for your input, Julie. Your timing is perfect. :thumbup: I have multiple projects going at all times, so I can always keep my hands busy with something.


----------



## Noreen

Lurker 2 said:


> Noreen can you tell us more about the CD you mention!?


When I was reading all the information I found a link to Beth Brown-Reinsel web page and in her shop she has the Knitting Ganseys & DVD for sale for $49. or just the DVD for $29 Since I already have her book I am thinking of getting the DVD. 

http://www.knittingtraditions.com/shop/


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> When I was reading all the information I found a link to Beth Brown-Reinsel web page and in her shop she has the Knitting Ganseys & DVD for sale for $49. or just the DVD for $29 Since I already have her book I am thinking of getting the DVD.
> 
> http://www.knittingtraditions.com/shop/


And her information is an excellent starting point. + geared for those of you on the American Continent.


----------



## PatBrown

Noreen said:


> When I was reading all the information I found a link to Beth Brown-Reinsel web page and in her shop she has the Knitting Ganseys & DVD for sale for $49. or just the DVD for $29 Since I already have her book I am thinking of getting the DVD.
> 
> http://www.knittingtraditions.com/shop/


I emailed Beth with a question about yarn and she answered right away. She's very helpful.


----------



## Lurker 2

PatBrown said:


> I emailed Beth with a question about yarn and she answered right away. She's very helpful.


She is a very experienced teacher.


----------



## Noreen

Well I caved and bought the DVD  through her etsy store 

Hubby & I went through my books today and he really liked the Stornoway pattern in the Fisherman's Sweaters by Alice Starmore.so that is the one I am going to do for my son.

The gauge is 15 stitches for 2" I ended up getting almost 14 stitches for 2", will that make a big difference?


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Well I caved and bought the DVD  through her etsy store
> 
> Hubby & I went through my books today and he really liked the Stornoway pattern in the Fisherman's Sweaters by Alice Starmore.so that is the one I am going to do for my son.
> 
> The gauge is 15 stitches for 2" I ended up getting almost 14 stitches for 2", will that make a big difference?


Dear Noreen, yours is the 51 1/2 ins chest? That you need to make? is your stitch count <14 or >14? - which ever it will be significant! and given the fit is loose you don't want your son to be drowning in it.
for your 14 stitches I get a count of 386, compared with Starmore's 442. She has to be allowing very considerable ease. I make the actual size nearly 60 inches, using Starmore's gauge.
193 for each side. +seam stitches makes 195. I need to sit down and draft this out for you- I am tired- it is my bed time, I promise to get back to you tomorrow morning. I will be up about 3 or 4 am our time. But at a guess you will be following the instructions for the smallest size. I really need to get some rest before working this out for you.
But I have done a quick calculation 196 +the seam stitch- working the smallest size instructions, would allow you to work from those charts without major recalculation. This is for the front only, repeat for the back.


----------



## Lurker 2

Right- could not sleep- but have been mulling over the problem you have *Noreen*, I have looked more closely at the Starmore pattern- she says her sizing is generous- which judging from the photograph would be accurate! 
However, given the stitch count you have, on reflection, the best solution I can come up with, is:
Cast on 336 stitches, on straights, or working flat on a circular.
Work a few rows back and forth, k2,p2 rib. Place a life line. Change to circular- work your increase as given for the *large* size, change to your 3mm needles, 
continue in *stocking stitch* for a short length, say 1 inch- cast off (bind off) loosely securing last stitch (so you can undo back to your lifeline (tink)). Check the size of your test work on your model , unless this is to be a surprise for your boy! In which case measure the circle carefully. By my reckoning, Starmore allows a generous 55.73 inches (on my calculator) you have NO way of measuring that one! (the .73)! the 55 inches you can be certain of.
If you are close to that- undo back to your lifeline, and continue in a circular rib from this point- using your tail from your cast on to stitch the tiny seam. 
Continue with the pattern, using the instructions given first in the brackets. I.e., size *large*
This would avoid the problem of having to recalculate the motifs, being as you say an allover pattern.


----------



## Noreen

Lurker 2 said:


> Right- could not sleep- but have been mulling over the problem you have *Noreen*, I have looked more closely at the Starmore pattern- she says her sizing is generous- which judging from the photograph would be accurate!
> 
> I am not sleeping either been up since Thursday morning :-( I am doing another swatch using the US 2 I think I used my US 4 for my other swatch because in the light of day I only count 11 1/2 stitches for two inches so that is way off, will see what I get with my US 2 I will figure it out one way or another  Maybe I will finally fall asleep and then look at it all with fresh eyes
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right- could not sleep- but have been mulling over the problem you have *Noreen*, I have looked more closely at the Starmore pattern- she says her sizing is generous- which judging from the photograph would be accurate!
> 
> I am not sleeping either been up since Thursday morning :-( I am doing another swatch using the US 2 I think I used my US 4 for my other swatch because in the light of day I only count 11 1/2 stitches for two inches so that is way off, will see what I get with my US 2 I will figure it out one way or another  Maybe I will finally fall asleep and then look at it all with fresh eyes
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be watching out for making it too dense a fabric, though!
Click to expand...


----------



## Noreen

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be watching out for making it too dense a fabric, though!


You are right the US2 is way too dense going to do another swatch using my US3 and will go from there


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> You are right the US2 is way too dense going to do another swatch using my US3 and will go from there


Let me know when you need help with working out the maths (or perhaps more basic arithmetic really!) And we can figure out how to place the motifs across your work!

Edit: I understand this is a common problem with Alice Starmore's designs- beautiful though they may be- very hard to get tension identical to hers!


----------



## KittyChris

The Gansey/guernsey/ jersey for my GS. Now I only have to knit the sleeves. I purled an extra row on the shoulders before commencing with the shoulder straps. I probably should have knit or just left as is. Bind off on neck is the SSK which is nice and stetchy for a little boys head to fit through. I believe I will take it over for a try on tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> The Gansey/guernsey/ jersey for my GS. Now I only have to knit the sleeves. I purled an extra row on the shoulders before commencing with the shoulder straps. I probably should have knit or just left as is. Bind off on neck is the SSK which is nice and stetchy for a little boys head to fit through. I believe I will take it over for a try on tomorrow.


Well done Chris- you have worked it better than I have myself- I have been rushing too much, and don't want to frog.


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> Well done Chris- you have worked it better than I have myself- I have been rushing too much, and don't want to frog.


Yes, I understand. There are many spots on here that you can't see from a galloping horse, so they stay and don't get frogged. Getting the shoulder strap started was a bit time consuming initially. It took a bit to realize that you P2tog at the end of every row.
I forgot to say thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Yes, I understand. There are many spots on here that you can't see from a galloping horse, so they stay and don't get frogged. Getting the shoulder strap started was a bit time consuming initially. It took a bit to realize that you P2tog at the end of every row.
> I forgot to say thank you.


I was also doing a slip 1 , knit 1 from second needle, psso, on the right side, p 2tog on the wrong side. You show only one side of the work!


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> The Gansey/guernsey/ jersey for my GS. Now I only have to knit the sleeves. I purled an extra row on the shoulders before commencing with the shoulder straps. I probably should have knit or just left as is. Bind off on neck is the SSK which is nice and stetchy for a little boys head to fit through. I believe I will take it over for a try on tomorrow.


That looks so good, Chris! :thumbup:


----------



## Ctown Nana

KittyChris said:


> The Gansey/guernsey/ jersey for my GS. Now I only have to knit the sleeves. I purled an extra row on the shoulders before commencing with the shoulder straps. I probably should have knit or just left as is. Bind off on neck is the SSK which is nice and stetchy for a little boys head to fit through. I believe I will take it over for a try on tomorrow.


Oh my---what a wonderful job you have done KittyChris!!!!! I love the way the shoulder straps look. Your GS is going to look so good in his Gansey---the color is great. How old is this special young man?


----------



## KittyChris

Ctown Nana said:


> Oh my---what a wonderful job you have done KittyChris!!!!! I love the way the shoulder straps look. Your GS is going to look so good in his Gansey---the color is great. How old is this special young man?


Thank you. He is 5 and a half.


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> I was also doing a slip 1 , knit 1 from second needle, psso, on the right side, p 2tog on the wrong side. You show only one side of the work!


Oh no, I totally forgot to PSSO! I did slip the first stitch of every row, that must count for something. :?


----------



## jmai5421

KittyChris said:


> The Gansey/guernsey/ jersey for my GS. Now I only have to knit the sleeves. I purled an extra row on the shoulders before commencing with the shoulder straps. I probably should have knit or just left as is. Bind off on neck is the SSK which is nice and stetchy for a little boys head to fit through. I believe I will take it over for a try on tomorrow.


That is beautiful Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Oh no, I totally forgot to PSSO! I did slip the first stitch of every row, that must count for something. :?


I always say, whatever you have done. as long as it is consistent, it will be OK- and we are not knitting for some competition!


----------



## catlover1960

Your sweater looks great. I love your design. Almost done now.



KittyChris said:


> The Gansey/guernsey/ jersey for my GS. Now I only have to knit the sleeves. I purled an extra row on the shoulders before commencing with the shoulder straps. I probably should have knit or just left as is. Bind off on neck is the SSK which is nice and stetchy for a little boys head to fit through. I believe I will take it over for a try on tomorrow.


----------



## Sockmouth

KittyChris said:


> Oh no, I totally forgot to PSSO! I did slip the first stitch of every row, that must count for something. :?


Love your sweater Chris. And I bet the little guy will just love having it! Good work!


----------



## Sockmouth

In between traveling and house guests, I have finally finished the shoulder straps and the neck! Now to figure out how many stitches to pick up for the sleeves. So thankful to have gotten this far!


----------



## catlover1960

Your sweater is looking good Sockmouth.


----------



## Sockmouth

catlover1960 said:


> Your sweater is looking good Sockmouth.


Thank you Catlover. I just hope it's going to fit somebody. It's looking too short for me but perhaps I can block it into something longer.


----------



## catlover1960

Since I am short. I actually made mine shorter than the pattern called for. It really fits me well.

Hope yours fits when you are done. So much work went into it to have it not fit.



Sockmouth said:


> Thank you Catlover. I just hope it's going to fit somebody. It's looking too short for me but perhaps I can block it into something longer.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful sweater Sockmouth. I do hope it will fit or you will be able to block it longer. It is just gorgeous!


----------



## Sockmouth

catlover1960 said:


> Since I am short. I actually made mine shorter than the pattern called for. It really fits me well.
> 
> Hope yours fits when you are done. So much work went into it to have it not fit.


Well if it doesn't, I guess I'll just have to make another for myself, won't i?  I have a 9-year old grandson and two petite grown granddaughters so I imagine it will fit one of us. I will MAKE it fit one of us--somehow!


----------



## Sockmouth

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful sweater Sockmouth. I do hope it will fit or you will be able to block it longer. It is just gorgeous!


Thanks jmai. Did I miss seeing yours or are you still working away?


----------



## jmai5421

Sockmouth said:


> Thanks jmai. Did I miss seeing yours or are you still working away?


Still working away. I am almost done with one sleeve. I hope mine fits. I think it will. The measurements and gauge swatch are correct but that doesn't mean the sweater is the same.
The blue color of yours is awesome. It looks perfect with the anchor in the front.b


----------



## Noreen

Sockmouth said:


> In between traveling and house guests, I have finally finished the shoulder straps and the neck! Now to figure out how many stitches to pick up for the sleeves. So thankful to have gotten this far!


It is lovely, beautiful blue, my favorite color. I just started my welt and sure hope mine turns out as nice as everyone else.


----------



## Sockmouth

jmai5421 said:


> Still working away. I am almost done with one sleeve. I hope mine fits. I think it will. The measurements and gauge swatch are correct but that doesn't mean the sweater is the same.
> The blue color of yours is awesome. It looks perfect with the anchor in the front.b


Lucky you, to have one sleeve nearly done. It seems I've been working on this forever and I'd like to be done with it. Keeping my fingers crossed that both our ganseys will fit when we are done.


----------



## Sockmouth

Noreen said:


> It is lovely, beautiful blue, my favorite color. I just started my welt and sure hope mine turns out as nice as everyone else.


Yours will be fabulous Noreen. I know you can do it. Share your pictures when you complete each section. Can't wait to see it all come together. I take it yours is blue, also? Since it's your favorite color?


----------



## KittyChris

Sockmouth said:


> In between traveling and house guests, I have finally finished the shoulder straps and the neck! Now to figure out how many stitches to pick up for the sleeves. So thankful to have gotten this far!


Beautiful Georganne. Excellent work.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> In between traveling and house guests, I have finally finished the shoulder straps and the neck! Now to figure out how many stitches to pick up for the sleeves. So thankful to have gotten this far!


Your guernsey is coming on really well! The straps look really good.


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> Your guernsey is coming on really well! The straps look really good.


Thank you Julie. I'm working on picking up the sleeve stitches but not too sure about what I'm doing. Plus the straps ended up mid pattern and I want them to continue down the sleeve. So I'm doing a lot of thinking and planning right now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Thank you Julie. I'm working on picking up the sleeve stitches but not too sure about what I'm doing. Plus the straps ended up mid pattern and I want them to continue down the sleeve. So I'm doing a lot of thinking and planning right now.


Would you be able just to follow through with the pattern? I think it would look alright- and so long as each sleeve is the same- it becomes just a 'design element', and only God is perfect!


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> Would you be able just to follow through with the pattern? I think it would look alright- and so long as each sleeve is the same- it becomes just a 'design element', and only God is perfect!


I think so. That's what I'm trying for. We will see how it goes!


----------



## Noreen

Sockmouth said:


> Yours will be fabulous Noreen. I know you can do it. Share your pictures when you complete each section. Can't wait to see it all come together. I take it yours is blue, also? Since it's your favorite color?
> 
> This is for my son so I am doing it in a grey. I went to http://www.guernseywool.co.uk/ and asked for their color card because if I get this all figured out then will hopefully make one for my d-i-l and their 3 kids and of course hubby too


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I think so. That's what I'm trying for. We will see how it goes!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Sockmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours will be fabulous Noreen. I know you can do it. Share your pictures when you complete each section. Can't wait to see it all come together. I take it yours is blue, also? Since it's your favorite color?
> 
> This is for my son so I am doing it in a grey. I went to http://www.guernseywool.co.uk/ and asked for their color card because if I get this all figured out then will hopefully make one for my d-i-l and their 3 kids and of course hubby too
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting their colour card sent, myself- who knows one day I may be able to buy some of their yarn!?
Click to expand...


----------



## TLL

Sockmouth said:


> In between traveling and house guests, I have finally finished the shoulder straps and the neck! Now to figure out how many stitches to pick up for the sleeves. So thankful to have gotten this far!


Beautiful!!! You are getting so close!


----------



## jmai5421

One sleeve done and working on the second. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. I want to get it done before the real heat and humidity come for the summer. Then I will start small projects that aren't so heavy any warm to carry around. Also granddaughters come from AZ next week, for two weeks. They keep me busy. Back to knitting while I watch the storm we are having. Everything is dark and there are lots of rumbles in the background.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> One sleeve done and working on the second. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. I want to get it done before the real heat and humidity come for the summer. Then I will start small projects that aren't so heavy any warm to carry around. Also granddaughters come from AZ next week, for two weeks. They keep me busy. Back to knitting while I watch the storm we are having. Everything is dark and there are lots of rumbles in the background.


Hope the storm is not one to worry about- according to our news, the States has been getting some doozies lately. I fully agree about not working Ganseys in the heat- my grey one came to a complete stop this summer gone by. Is your sleeve complex or simple?


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope the storm is not one to worry about- according to our news, the States has been getting some doozies lately. I fully agree about not working Ganseys in the heat- my grey one came to a complete stop this summer gone by. Is your sleeve complex or simple?


Yes, I live in the Midwest. It sometimes takes our electricity. Our home is higher but there is lots of flooding around us and the twin tornadoes that also hit Nebraska. They are considered the Midwest. Lots of rain with the ground already saturated.
My sweater is the one in the Brown-Reinsel book. It is the white Gansey on page 134.
This coming fall/winter I want to do the cardigan in red yarn. It is in the book. I am going to use it for a guide but not the designs. I will chart my own. It has a shoulder strap which I want to do also.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, I live in the Midwest. It sometimes takes our electricity. Our home is higher but there is lots of flooding around us and the twin tornadoes that also hit Nebraska. They are considered the Midwest. Lots of rain with the ground already saturated.
> My sweater is the one in the Brown-Reinsel book. It is the white Gansey on page 134.
> This coming fall/winter I want to do the cardigan in red yarn. It is in the book. I am going to use it for a guide but not the designs. I will chart my own. It has a shoulder strap which I want to do also.


Right - so the sleeve is more complex than those I have been doing! Should look good! When you get the next lot of Ganseys under way we should still have the Parade open- Designer1234 has suggested we may have the Workshop open all year- I personally think that is a good idea- because they are not a small project unless baby sized!
So you have been quite close to the bad tornadoes? I would find that so scary!


----------



## TLL

Whoo Hoo! I have one shoulder strap done!!! Whew!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo! I have one shoulder strap done!!! Whew!


Well done, Toni! don't forget to let us see how it looks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Just thought I would share my progress on the little blue Guernsey- it is inside out now- so I can darn in the ends- I will start doing that tomorrow.

Also a colour chart for 5 ply Guernsey wool that came in the post on Saturday from the UK.


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would share my progress on the little blue Guernsey- it is inside out now- so I can darn in the ends- I will start doing that tomorrow.
> 
> Also a colour chart for 5 ply Guernsey wool that came in the post on Saturday from the UK.


Very nice Julie. I think having the workshop open all year is a great idea too. I'd love to order some of that yarn too, but I am on a yarn diet now.


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would share my progress on the little blue Guernsey- it is inside out now- so I can darn in the ends- I will start doing that tomorrow.
> 
> Also a colour chart for 5 ply Guernsey wool that came in the post on Saturday from the UK.


Little Blue looks really pretty even wrong side out but I bet it's truly gorgeous right side out. Don't forget to show us. 
I too am happy this workshop will stay open. I'd like to tackle another but right now I don't have a clue what it might be. If I had my choice of yarn from your color samples, I don't think I could choose. They are all so lovely.


----------



## Sockmouth

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo! I have one shoulder strap done!!! Whew!


Good work Toni. Where's the picture? I think I need to see it to give me inspiration to keep going on mine. I'm making progress but it's slow going. Love to see yours with one sleeve all done!


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Very nice Julie. I think having the workshop open all year is a great idea too. I'd love to order some of that yarn too, but I am on a yarn diet now.


One has to watch! I probably won't be able to order it this year! But when I am able I want also to get some in from Jamiesons in Lerwick to do some Fair Isle- I absolutely love the designs in Madeline Weston's Country Weekend Knits although I don't have my own copy- I will be copying it at the Library, (on my 10% allowance that you can take without breaching copyright- provided I don't release too much to any one else!!!!!)

Edit- the beauty of that particular company is that they supply in 500g cones- deliberately to avoid joins!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Good work Toni. Where's the picture? I think I need to see it to give me inspiration to keep going on mine. I'm making progress but it's slow going. Love to see yours with one sleeve all done!


I hope you are both making fewer mistakes than I have on my shoulder straps! Took me a while to get my head around things!


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you are both making fewer mistakes than I have on my shoulder straps! Took me a while to get my head around things!


I had a little trouble where the strap ended and I connected for the sleeve. It all happened in the middle of a pattern repeat and I'm hoping it all looks not too bad when I finish!


----------



## KittyChris

Sockmouth said:


> I had a little trouble where the strap ended and I connected for the sleeve. It all happened in the middle of a pattern repeat and I'm hoping it all looks not too bad when I finish!


It will look just perfect I am sure. 
When I started my sleeve, I was initially going to leave the yarn attached, and just start picking up stitches from there. But then I thought that I didn't want it to look off kilter - so I broke the yarn and wove in those ends and started from one side of the gusset, if that makes sense. My shoulder already looks a little funny since it has too many rows as I wasn't PSSO'ing. The whole time I worked those straps I kept thinking something wasn't quite right.


----------



## TLL

Good Morning! It was interesting adding the strap to the shoulder. I am not even sure if I did it correctly, but it is there.


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> One has to watch! I probably won't be able to order it this year! But when I am able I want also to get some in from Jamiesons in Lerwick to do some Fair Isle- I absolutely love the designs in Madeline Weston's Country Weekend Knits although I don't have my own copy- I will be copying it at the Library, (on my 10% allowance that you can take without breaching copyright- provided I don't release too much to any one else!!!!!)
> 
> Edit- the beauty of that particular company is that they supply in 500g cones- deliberately to avoid joins!


I copied those 2 Fair Isle patterns as well as the Eriskay Gansey. I would love to knit the vest some day soon.


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> I copied those 2 Fair Isle patterns as well as the Eriskay Gansey. I would love to knit the vest some day soon.


There are so many beautiful patterns and ideas. I look forward to my next one also. :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> Good Morning! It was interesting adding the strap to the shoulder. I am not even sure if I did it correctly, but it is there.


Toni, that looks great. Love the color too!


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> Toni, that looks great. Love the color too!


Thank you, Chris! Now to get the next one done!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you, Chris! Now to get the next one done!


So long as you construct it the same way you did your first, it will look fine! I had to be honest not thought of reverse knitting- the Scotswomen in the videos from the Moray Firth Project all turned their strap.

What I ended up with is a row of stocking stitch, just one stitch wide, at each edge of the strap- but this took a long time to figure accurately, involving slipping a stitch to the back needle so I could knit 2 tog, and on the return row doing the psso, at the end of the row.


----------



## TLL

The shoulder strap/sleeve chart in the library book by Beth Brown-Reinsal (sp?) is written from the neck down, which made complete sense to me. The written (verbal) instructions were from the shoulder to the neck. My brain computed the chart much easier than the words. (I guess I always knew that I was a visual learner - that totally confirmed it. Interesting.)


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> The shoulder strap/sleeve chart in the library book by Beth Brown-Reinsal (sp?) is written from the neck down, which made complete sense to me. The written (verbal) instructions were from the shoulder to the neck. My brain computed the chart much easier than the words. (I guess I always knew that I was a visual learner - that totally confirmed it. Interesting.)


In other words, it can be knit both ways!

Edit: at risk of repeating myself- Consistency is the important point- however you end up doing this. Also don't forget that you can do a simple three needle cast off (bind off) from either inside or outside, if you don't feel up to doing the shoulder strap.
In conversation with Designer1234 (Shirley ) just now the Workshop will likely be staying open most of the year. I am happy to keep tabs on it , and will be able to, even when I am in Australia in October.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> In other words, it can be knit both ways!


Yeah! :thumbup:


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> In other words, it can be knit both ways!
> 
> Edit: at risk of repeating myself- Consistency is the important point- however you end up doing this. Also don't forget that you can do a simple three needle cast off (bind off) from either inside or outside, if you don't feel up to doing the shoulder strap.
> In conversation with Designer1234 (Shirley ) just now the Workshop will likely be staying open most of the year. I am happy to keep tabs on it , and will be able to, even when I am in Australia in October.


Double yeah!!


----------



## Ctown Nana

Sockmouth said:


> Double yeah!!


Triple yeah!!! It has been a bit warm here so I have slowed down knitting on my husband's Gansey. Some evenings it is just too hot to have a large knitted item on your lap. As always Julie your help is so appreciated and I love seeing everyone's progress so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Triple yeah!!! It has been a bit warm here so I have slowed down knitting on my husband's Gansey. Some evenings it is just too hot to have a large knitted item on your lap. As always Julie your help is so appreciated and I love seeing everyone's progress so far.


Thank you for the 'thumbs up'! I fully appreciate that your temperatures are now too high for working a large item!


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo! I have one shoulder strap done!!! Whew!


Wow!awesome. I am at my daughters this week and will have two granddaughters the following two weeks. Don't know how much knitting I will get done. I am on my second sleeve.


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo! I have one shoulder strap done!!! Whew!


Wow!awesome. I am at my daughters this week and will have two granddaughters the following two weeks. Don't know how much knitting I will get done. I am on my second sleeve.


----------



## jmai5421

KittyChris said:


> Very nice Julie. I think having the workshop open all year is a great idea too. I'd love to order some of that yarn too, but I am on a yarn diet now.


One of my friends in my knitting group got one. The yarn is beautiful and love the colors. With yarn for a Gansey and shipping it was out of my budget. Loved the yarn and colors.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would share my progress on the little blue Guernsey- it is inside out now- so I can darn in the ends- I will start doing that tomorrow.
> 
> Also a colour chart for 5 ply Guernsey wool that came in the post on Saturday from the UK.


BeautifuL Julie and all done, except for the weaving! Would like to see it right side!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> BeautifuL Julie and all done, except for the weaving! Would like to see it right side!


You will, Judy, as soon as I am done with the weaving- and can get to the camera!


----------



## jmai5421

Glad the workshop is open for the year. Yes it is hot and have only been able to do a few rows before I am too hot. I want to make the cardigan in the Brown-Reisal book but substitute my graphs and designs. It has a shoulder straps but after reading all the posts I wonder if I can. The Gansey I am doing now has neck gussets and is a pullover..


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> You will, Judy, as soon as I am done with the weaving- and can get to the camera!


It looks beautiful and the knitting so even, even from the inside!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Glad the workshop is open for the year. Yes it is hot and have only been able to do a few rows before I am too hot. I want to make the cardigan in the Brown-Reisal book but substitute my graphs and designs. It has a shoulder straps but after reading all the posts I wonder if I can. The Gansey I am doing now has neck gussets and is a pullover..


The main difference is to knit a longer armhole- up to the shoulder. Apart from ease of execution! 
I am so glad you are going to work on your own designs- that will make it extra special!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> It looks beautiful and the knitting so even, even from the inside!


Thanks! I am fortunate that my hands still largely do what I ask of them! Unlike my hips!


----------



## Sockmouth

jmai5421 said:


> Glad the workshop is open for the year. Yes it is hot and have only been able to do a few rows before I am too hot. I want to make the cardigan in the Brown-Reisal book but substitute my graphs and designs. It has a shoulder straps but after reading all the posts I wonder if I can. The Gansey I am doing now has neck gussets and is a pullover..


Jmai, you can do it. I know if I could do it you can too. I did not do any neck gussets. Hoping that will not turn out to have been a mistake. But I think it's going to be just fine.


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! I am fortunate that my hands still largely do what I ask of them! Unlike my hips!


I sympathize about your hips. In the warm months mine are fine but every year the winters get worse and worse for mine. A couple times in Feb. Or March I was afraid mine were going to give way completely when I stood up. So scary.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I sympathize about your hips. In the warm months mine are fine but every year the winters get worse and worse for mine. A couple times in Feb. Or March I was afraid mine were going to give way completely when I stood up. So scary.


I tell myself, and the Orthopaedic Surgeon intimated that I have got to loose weight- or tone up drastically- but I had not anticipated the amount of pain- I now have a stroller/walker so hopefully that is a step in the right direction!

I don't appreciate it though when it gets so bad sitting that I can no longer knit!
I agree it can be very scary. The joys of aging!


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! I am fortunate that my hands still largely do what I ask of them! Unlike my hips!


Your hips, my knees! Arthritis, don't you hate it! I know I need a new knee but now isn't a good time with Denny and all his appointments and chemo treatments. Yes, I do need to lose weight. I do strength exercises but the pain now keeps me from the exercises.


----------



## jmai5421

Sockmouth said:


> Jmai, you can do it. I know if I could do it you can too. I did not do any neck gussets. Hoping that will not turn out to have been a mistake. But I think it's going to be just fine.


I think the neck gusset takes the place of the shoulder strap, just not as authentic as the strap. Julie, correct me if I am wrong and let me know why my pattern called for a neck gusset. I have tried it on and without the gusset I don't think it would have fit my head.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I think the neck gusset takes the place of the shoulder strap, just not as authentic as the strap. Julie, correct me if I am wrong and let me know why my pattern called for a neck gusset. I have tried it on and without the gusset I don't think it would have fit my head.


That is I think exactly why the neck gusset was invented- to give a better fit. I do believe the Shoulder strap to be less common.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Your hips, my knees! Arthritis, don't you hate it! I know I need a new knee but now isn't a good time with Denny and all his appointments and chemo treatments. Yes, I do need to lose weight. I do strength exercises but the pain now keeps me from the exercises.


That does not sound to good, Judy! I wonder if you can find a way around the problem?


----------



## Lurker 2

Update on the Blue Gansey: all ends woven in, and right side out.

First shot an attempt to show the shoulder strap and cable on the sleeve,

The second is the front of the gansey.


----------



## Sockmouth

Just beautiful Julie. I especially love the way you've done the cuffs. They look good like that!


----------



## Ctown Nana

OMG!!!! That is one beautiful Gansey!! I love the cuffs and the cable down the sleeve--Julie you are an inspiration to us all. Will you block this? Is there a best way to block a Gansey?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Just beautiful Julie. I especially love the way you've done the cuffs. They look good like that!


Thank you! I think the cabled cuff is definitely something I will be doing in future- it is a little fiddly, working on size 1 US (2.25mm) bamboo dpn's- I was worried I might end up snapping one! But worth it, I reckon!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> OMG!!!! That is one beautiful Gansey!! I love the cuffs and the cable down the sleeve--Julie you are an inspiration to us all. Will you block this? Is there a best way to block a Gansey?


I am not planning on blocking either- not being sure of the size of either child. My own grey Gansey has in effect blocked to my size through being worn


----------



## jangmb

Lurker 2 said:


> ......In conversation with Designer1234 (Shirley ) just now the Workshop will likely be staying open most of the year. I am happy to keep tabs on it , and will be able to, even when I am in Australia in October.


Yeah is right - maybe I can catch up before it closes!! Still a bit committed on other things but at least now I can practice again. I started reading backwards to where I left off - so comments hopefully make sense.


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Yeah is right - maybe I can catch up before it closes!! Still a bit committed on other things but at least now I can practice again. I started reading backwards to where I left off - so comments hopefully make sense.


Hoping you catch up, too!


----------



## martina

Julie, that is absolutely stunning . I am definitely going to make one, and the cabled sleeve and cuff is a designer statement for certain.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, that is absolutely stunning . I am definitely going to make one, and the cabled sleeve and cuff is a designer statement for certain.


Thanks, Martina! The next thing is to get the cream gansey finished within my time frame! I am working down the second sleeve.


----------



## TLL

I love your cuff!!! That is wonderful, Julie! :thumbup: I have considered doing the same with the baby guernsey, but maybe it would look better on a larger one instead?


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I love your cuff!!! That is wonderful, Julie! :thumbup: I have considered doing the same with the baby guernsey, but maybe it would look better on a larger one instead?


I did a 2x2 cable but you could do a 1x1 which would be light enough for a baby sized garment, crossing eveery fourth row, perhaps.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> I did a 2x2 cable but you could do a 1x1 which would be light enough for a baby sized garment, crossing eveery fourth row, perhaps.


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## jmai5421

Love the blue Gansey. Thanks for showing the shoulder strap. Love the cables, especially on the cuffs.
I am on my second sleeve so coming I in the home stretch. I think I need to wet block this. Hopefully the stitches will even out especially the seam stitches. There are six as called for in the pattern but I think that is too many,


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Love the blue Gansey. Thanks for showing the shoulder strap. Love the cables, especially on the cuffs.
> I am on my second sleeve so coming I in the home stretch. I think I need to wet block this. Hopefully the stitches will even out especially the seam stitches. There are six as called for in the pattern but I think that is too many,


I have knitted only 1 seam stitch on all three sizes I have done- you are following Beth Brown -Reinsel aren't you? An opportunity to branch out into the new, next time. I have been mainly following Gladys Thompson and Rae Compton's suggestions.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> I have knitted only 1 seam stitch on all three sizes I have done- you are following Beth Brown -Reinsel aren't you? An opportunity to branch out into the new, next time. I have been mainly following Gladys Thompson and Rae Compton's suggestions.


Yes, I am following Brown-Reinsel. I was thinking of maybe 2 seam stitches in my next sweater which will be a red cardigan. I know I will have cables and hearts plus moss stitch or possibly some of the stitches that I am doing to this sweater. I am goin g back to the library to check some of the Gansey books to get more ideas and suggestions.


----------



## darowil

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, I am following Brown-Reinsel. I was thinking of maybe 2 seam stitches in my next sweater which will be a red cardigan. I know I will have cables and hearts plus moss stitch or possibly some of the stitches that I am doing to this sweater. I am goin g back to the library to check some of the Gansey books to get more ideas and suggestions.


My Madeline Weston Erisky has 2 seam stitches- and here is about 2/3 of the body at last.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, I am following Brown-Reinsel. I was thinking of maybe 2 seam stitches in my next sweater which will be a red cardigan. I know I will have cables and hearts plus moss stitch or possibly some of the stitches that I am doing to this sweater. I am goin g back to the library to check some of the Gansey books to get more ideas and suggestions.


That sounds good Judy! 6 stitches has to look rather wide- which seams are usually not! I am contemplating a red cardigan too- but would head more to the Cornish designs- this will not be until next year when I will be able to afford some more wool. I have a very small 'stash' and none in large enough quantities for a full sized garment!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> My Madeline Weston Erisky has 2 seam stitches- and here is about 2/3 of the body at last.


That is coming along well, darowil! A very pretty colour.


----------



## Sockmouth

darowil said:


> My Madeline Weston Erisky has 2 seam stitches- and here is about 2/3 of the body at last.


Looking really nice darowil. Your knitting is so nice and even. Going to look really good when you finish. I love love love the color. I'm thinking about a green for my second gansey and yours is a nice shade. What yarn are you using?


----------



## darowil

Sockmouth said:


> Looking really nice darowil. Your knitting is so nice and even. Going to look really good when you finish. I love love love the color. I'm thinking about a green for my second gansey and yours is a nice shade. What yarn are you using?


An Australian acrylic Carnival which I have had in my stash for a long time! Maybe even since last century! Certainly at least 10 years I would say. No meterage on it so pre putting that on the bands at least. I'm trying not to buy yarn this year unless I need it for s specific purpose, and as this was jsut something I wanted to do so didn't justify buying new (and the yarn I had hoped to use was too heavy and not enough). I do need to decrease my stash.


----------



## jmai5421

darowil said:


> My Madeline Weston Erisky has 2 seam stitches- and here is about 2/3 of the body at last.


Beautiful Darowil!
Love the color and the stitches are so nice and even.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds good Judy! 6 stitches has to look rather wide- which seams are usually not! I am contemplating a red cardigan too- but would head more to the Cornish designs- this will not be until next year when I will be able to afford some more wool. I have a very small 'stash' and none in large enough quantities for a full sized garment!


I understand. I haven't the wool either. I know what I want, who I want to order it from but need a few more $$$. I also need more hours in the day.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I understand. I haven't the wool either. I know what I want, who I want to order it from but need a few more $$$. I also need more hours in the day.


Oh for that few more dollars! At least towards the end of this year, one of the big bills I am paying off will have been paid in full!


----------



## Sockmouth

darowil said:


> An Australian acrylic Carnival which I have had in my stash for a long time! Maybe even since last century! Certainly at least 10 years I would say. No meterage on it so pre putting that on the bands at least. I'm trying not to buy yarn this year unless I need it for s specific purpose, and as this was jsut something I wanted to do so didn't justify buying new (and the yarn I had hoped to use was too heavy and not enough). I do need to decrease my stash.


I hear you! My stash has gotten to the point of me having nowhere else to put it so I'm determined not to buy more this year. Unless one of the grands asks for something and I have no appropriate yarn...the nine year old is already eyeing my blue gansey and he may well get it if I can't successfully block it to fit me. Otherwise I will probably have to make him one. And then the younger boy will want one...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> I hear you! My stash has gotten to the point of me having nowhere else to put it so I'm determined not to buy more this year. Unless one of the grands asks for something and I have no appropriate yarn...the nine year old is already eyeing my blue gansey and he may well get it if I can't successfully block it to fit me. Otherwise I will probably have to make him one. And then the younger boy will want one...


It is great that knitting Ganseys is proving so popular!


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great that knitting Ganseys is proving so popular!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

darowil said:


> My Madeline Weston Erisky has 2 seam stitches- and here is about 2/3 of the body at last.


Darowil, that is looking good!!


----------



## KittyChris

jmai5421 said:


> I understand. I haven't the wool either. I know what I want, who I want to order it from but need a few more $$$. I also need more hours in the day.


Ladies, I hear you! I am putting myself on a yarn diet. I have way too much stash right now. I need more time though to get some things knit as I have plans for half of it.


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> Ladies, I hear you! I am putting myself on a yarn diet. I have way too much stash right now. I need more time though to get some things knit as I have plans for half of it.


Where does the time go?!

Darowil, your guernsey is looking great!


----------



## KittyChris

OMG - Julie, I just saw an add on Ravelry for. Knitting cruise to or around Hawaii with Beth Brown-Reinsell. When I hit the Powerball (lottery) I will buy us tickets. LOL. Just had to let everyone know In case any one has the extra cash for vacation.


----------



## jmai5421

KittyChris said:


> OMG - Julie, I just saw an add on Ravelry for. Knitting cruise to or around Hawaii with Beth Brown-Reinsell. When I hit the Powerball (lottery) I will buy us tickets. LOL. Just had to let everyone know In case any one has the extra cash for vacation.


That would be so much fun, not to mention the education. Let us know when you win !


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> OMG - Julie, I just saw an add on Ravelry for. Knitting cruise to or around Hawaii with Beth Brown-Reinsell. When I hit the Powerball (lottery) I will buy us tickets. LOL. Just had to let everyone know In case any one has the extra cash for vacation.


Can I come also?!  Wouldn't something like that be so fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Ctown Nana

If our ship comes in, I will invite all my Gansey friends---oh what a wonderful time we would have!!! My husband plays the lottery every week--you never know......


----------



## TLL

Ctown Nana said:


> If our ship comes in, I will invite all my Gansey friends---oh what a wonderful time we would have!!! My husband plays the lottery every week--you never know......


----------



## martina

Ctown Nana said:


> If our ship comes in, I will invite all my Gansey friends---oh what a wonderful time we would have!!! My husband plays the lottery every week--you never know......


That is generous of you.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That is generous of you.


It would have to be one of those super draws! the average one way fare from here to the States is $2,000! Our Lotto has jack-potted up around 20 million- they will make it go to the nearest ticket soon, if they don't have an outright winner- we never go much more than about 25 million, unlike the draws you have in the States. I have one big problem- I never have money for a ticket!


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> It would have to be one of those super draws! the average one way fare from here to the States is $2,000! Our Lotto has jack-potted up around 20 million- they will make it go to the nearest ticket soon, if they don't have an outright winner- we never go much more than about 25 million, unlike the draws you have in the States. I have one big problem- I never have money for a ticket!


Oh well, it is fun to dream.


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> Oh well, it is fun to dream.


It is fun to dream. What fun we would have!


----------



## Sockmouth

KittyChris said:


> It is fun to dream. What fun we would have!


I can think of nothing better to do with lottery winnings than cruising and knitting with all of you. And believe me, I've given some thought to what I might do were I to win! Aah, but back to work on my sleeves now. They seem to be taking quite a long time to finish. Guess I'm doing too much dreaming and not enough knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2

The completed cream Gansey for my DGD- the size of the cuff is a bit exaggerated in the photo.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed cream Gansey for my DGD- the size of the cuff is a bit exaggerated in the photo.


Awesome Julie. Love this sweater especially the cuffs. Also like the mini cable cuffs on the blue Gansey. I am going to do one or the other on my next Gansey cardigan. I am still plugging away on the second sleeve.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Awesome Julie. Love this sweater especially the cuffs. Also like the mini cable. I am going to do one or the other on my next Gansey cardigan. I am still plugging away on the second sleeve.


These sleeves were deliberately plain stocking stitch so I could finish them quickly- the final cuff took me all of today! (knitting on a size 1 US (2.25mm) set of dpn's.


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed cream Gansey for my DGD- the size of the cuff is a bit exaggerated in the photo.


Oh Julie, this turned out so nice. Love the way the cuffs look. I'm almost wishing now that I'd made my sleeves plain with cuffs like these. Next time...for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Oh Julie, this turned out so nice. Love the way the cuffs look. I'm almost wishing now that I'd made my sleeves plain with cuffs like these. Next time...for sure!


I am a real fan of these decorated cuffs- limited only by your imagination! And I realised they existed only about 2 months ago! The next hurdle is whether my fashion conscious DGD will like it!


----------



## martina

Beautiful work Julie. I love the plain sleeves with the fancy cuffs.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Beautiful work Julie. I love the plain sleeves with the fancy cuffs.


Thanks, Martina!


----------



## TLL

Julie, that is gorgeous! I appreciate your design. Each pattern stands out so nicely. :thumbup: That cuff is incredible!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Julie, that is gorgeous! I appreciate your design. Each pattern stands out so nicely. :thumbup: That cuff is incredible!!!


There is a good feeling when you know the only one's to have an identical design- have to have borrowed my charts!


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a good feeling when you know the only one's to have an identical design- have to have borrowed my charts!


oh yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen

Well the patterns that I ordered arrived and they are exactly what I want. I frogged what I had done previously. One pattern calls for 4.5mm and the other one is 5mm so am swatching right now with the 4.5mm gauge is 19 sts = 4" using the side panel stitch which looks like a type of basketweave stitch. Then need to find my pair of 5mm and swatch for the other one, it is 18sts = 4" done in double moss stitch. So once I get my swatches done I will be able to get started again, hope I can figure it all out to do it in the round etc.


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Well the patterns that I ordered arrived and they are exactly what I want. I frogged what I had done previously. One pattern calls for 4.5mm and the other one is 5mm so am swatching right now with the 4.5mm gauge is 19 sts = 4" using the side panel stitch which looks like a type of basketweave stitch. Then need to find my pair of 5mm and swatch for the other one, it is 18sts = 4" done in double moss stitch. So once I get my swatches done I will be able to get started again, hope I can figure it all out to do it in the round etc.


That is sounding good Noreen- let me know if you need any further help, once you have your two swatches!


----------



## TLL

Noreen said:


> Well the patterns that I ordered arrived and they are exactly what I want. I frogged what I had done previously. One pattern calls for 4.5mm and the other one is 5mm so am swatching right now with the 4.5mm gauge is 19 sts = 4" using the side panel stitch which looks like a type of basketweave stitch. Then need to find my pair of 5mm and swatch for the other one, it is 18sts = 4" done in double moss stitch. So once I get my swatches done I will be able to get started again, hope I can figure it all out to do it in the round etc.


I sure hope it goes well for you!

These guernseys are so fun. Here is how far I am to date:


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I sure hope it goes well for you!
> 
> These guernseys are so fun. Here is how far I am to date:


That is looking great, Toni! the patterned cuffs are a lovely feature.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking great, Toni! the patterned cuffs are a lovely feature.


Thank you, Julie! They are a wonderful addition.


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie! They are a wonderful addition.


You are doing great Toni! Not just patterned cuff but the whole sleeve!!!


----------



## jmai5421

I love all these cuffs especially the cable on Julie's blue Gansey. I think I will put it on my second cuff and see how I like it compared to the rib cuff. I can always take out and re do. I have plent of yarn left.


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> You are doing great Toni! Not just patterned cuff but the whole sleeve!!!


Thank you, Chris. I am really happy wit how the sleeve turned out. :-D And pleased with the rest of it. I know I would do things different on my next one. Live and learn. How patterns look on the charts and how they look when knitted are not necessarily the same.


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> Thank you, Chris. I am really happy wit how the sleeve turned out. :-D And pleased with the rest of it. I know I would do things different on my next one. Live and learn. How patterns look on the charts and how they look when knitted are not necessarily the same.


And I'm sure they look different with different types of yarn too.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I love all these cuffs especially the cable on Julie's blue Gansey. I think I will put it on my second cuff and see how I like it compared to the rib cuff. I can always take out and re do. I have plent of yarn left.


That is good you can 'play' around a bit!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you, Chris. I am really happy wit how the sleeve turned out. :-D And pleased with the rest of it. I know I would do things different on my next one. Live and learn. How patterns look on the charts and how they look when knitted are not necessarily the same.


You can chart on asymmetric knitting graph paper- which minimises the difference- a stitch is wider than it is high- which is why designs on squared graph paper work out a bit different.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> You can chart on asymmetric knitting graph paper- which minimises the difference- a stitch is wider than it is high- which is why designs on squared graph paper work out a bit different.


That is what I did - squared graph paper. Thank you. I had no idea that there would be that much of a difference.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> That is what I did - squared graph paper. Thank you. I had no idea that there would be that much of a difference.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

It is done! Almost all of one skein (364 yds/333 m) of Red Heart Super Saver Honeydew medium worsted yarn. Baby Graham will be toasty warm.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> It is done! Almost all of one skein (364 yds/333 m) of Red Heart Super Saver Honeydew medium worsted yarn. Baby Graham will be toasty warm.


And you can be justly proud!


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> It is done! Almost all of one skein (364 yds/333 m) of Red Heart Super Saver Honeydew medium worsted yarn. Baby Graham will be toasty warm.


Beautiful. Wish I were that far. You can be really proud. It is your design, right?


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> It is done! Almost all of one skein (364 yds/333 m) of Red Heart Super Saver Honeydew medium worsted yarn. Baby Graham will be toasty warm.


Beautiful. Wish I were that far. You can be really proud. It is your design, right?


----------



## Sockmouth

TLL said:


> It is done! Almost all of one skein (364 yds/333 m) of Red Heart Super Saver Honeydew medium worsted yarn. Baby Graham will be toasty warm.


So pretty. Baby's parents are going to love it. Very nice work. Don't think I will ever finish my sleeves. They are soooooo long.


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> It is done! Almost all of one skein (364 yds/333 m) of Red Heart Super Saver Honeydew medium worsted yarn. Baby Graham will be toasty warm.


Good job Toni. That came out very well.


----------



## Normaedern

TLL said:


> It is done! Almost all of one skein (364 yds/333 m) of Red Heart Super Saver Honeydew medium worsted yarn. Baby Graham will be toasty warm.


That is beautiful.


----------



## catlover1960

Great job. What a wonderful gift. I'm sure Baby Graham will wear it proudly.



TLL said:


> It is done! Almost all of one skein (364 yds/333 m) of Red Heart Super Saver Honeydew medium worsted yarn. Baby Graham will be toasty warm.


----------



## Ctown Nana

TLL said:


> It is done! Almost all of one skein (364 yds/333 m) of Red Heart Super Saver Honeydew medium worsted yarn. Baby Graham will be toasty warm.


Toni---terrific job!! What an heirloom! I am having trouble finishing mine in our 80-90 degree heat with no air conditioning. Yours is an inspiration to get going once the heat breaks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Toni---terrific job!! What an heirloom! I am having trouble finishing mine in our 80-90 degree heat with no air conditioning. Yours is an inspiration to get going once the heat breaks.


That is so understandable! I would not be getting much knitting accomplished of any size were our temperatures like that! I have the opposite problem now- sometimes my fingers are too cold to knit- so I go and wash some dishes to warm them up! But with luck my new insulation should soon start to make a difference! The thermometer reads 56 F, 12.8 C inside- 8 C outside- and I am thinking of making a warm snack before I try to go back to sleep! It is not yet 2 am.


----------



## TLL

Thank you, all. Yes, that was my own design. I sure never imagined that I would be ever doing that! There were so many neat patterns, it was difficult to choose which ones to use. 

Keep going, ladies! You can do this!!! I know your guernseys are much bigger than mine and just take more time, but what a relief and a pleasure it will be when you are done. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so understandable! I would not be getting much knitting accomplished of any size were our temperatures like that! I have the opposite problem now- sometimes my fingers are too cold to knit- so I go and wash some dishes to warm them up! But with luck my new insulation should soon start to make a difference! The thermometer reads 56 F, 12.8 C inside- 8 C outside- and I am thinking of making a warm snack before I try to go back to sleep! It is not yet 2 am.


So glad I found this workshop. I am so fascinated with these sweaters. Can't wait to read all about it. I am spinning Romney to make one, so this is going to take awhile. But I am now really motivated. But with the temps today almost 100, spinning is not on the schedule today.


----------



## Lurker 2

lovethelake said:


> So glad I found this workshop. I am so fascinated with these sweaters. Can't wait to read all about it. I am spinning Romney to make one, so this is going to take awhile. But I am now really motivated. But with the temps today almost 100, spinning is not on the schedule today.


That sounds like a really authentic Gansey on the way. I would be spending much of my day in a cold shower, trying to keep my head wet, if we had such temperatures! Instead today (tonight) we are on storm warning, with Gales forecast and chilly temperatures expected.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like a really authentic Gansey on the way. I would be spending much of my day in a cold shower, trying to keep my head wet, if we had such temperatures! Instead today (tonight) we are on storm warning, with Gales forecast and chilly temperatures expected.


Wrap up in your beautiful Gansey . I am almost done with the sleeve. I work on it early mornings while it is still cool.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Wrap up in your beautiful Gansey . I am almost done with the sleeve. I work on it early mornings while it is still cool.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Wrap up in your beautiful Gansey . I am almost done with the sleeve. I work on it early mornings while it is still cool.


This is your second sleeve, isn't it? Well done for determination! Have you decided yet on your second one- the cardigan- what colour etc?


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> This is your second sleeve, isn't it? Well done for determination! Have you decided yet on your second one- the cardigan- what colour etc?


I am definitely doing it in red. I haven't graphed anything. It is in my mind. I want to finish this one. I will order the yarn from Schoohouse Press. They have red and 5 ply Guernsey yarn. I am going to base it on the one in the bBrown-Reinsel. It will be a cardigan. I am also going to wait for late fall/winter to start. This one gets hot with most of the sweater in my lap.
Oh yes, this is my second sleeve.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I am definitely doing it in red. I haven't graphed anything. It is in my mind. I want to finish this one. I will order the yarn from Schoohouse Press. They have red and 5 ply Guernsey yarn. I am going to base it on the one in the bBrown-Reinsel. It will be a cardigan. I am also going to wait for late fall/winter to start. This one gets hot with most of the sweater in my lap.
> Oh yes, this is my second sleeve.


I am quite keen too on making a red gansey- I have about 3/4 of a year to make up my mind before I will have some spending money, though! So many lovely colours available.


----------



## jmai5421

Yes, I have to save for this yarn but I have time this summer. I definitely want to wait until it gets colder to work with wool.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, I have to save for this yarn but I have time this summer. I definitely want to wait until it gets colder to work with wool.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sockmouth

Finally, finally, my first sleeve is done. I can't believe how long it has taken. Perhaps if I'd stay home a little more, it wouldn't take so long. I'm hoping that my the end of the month I can get that second sleeve done. In the meantime I have tried it on and it fits. The sleeve is a little tight but blocking should help that, don't you think? And I'll probably be happy with a snug fit when the air is cool. So I'm happy with where I am tonight. Now on to sleeve number two!


----------



## KittyChris

Sockmouth said:


> Finally, finally, my first sleeve is done. I can't believe how long it has taken. Perhaps if I'd stay home a little more, it wouldn't take so long. I'm hoping that my the end of the month I can get that second sleeve done. In the meantime I have tried it on and it fits. The sleeve is a little tight but blocking should help that, don't you think? And I'll probably be happy with a snug fit when the air is cool. So I'm happy with where I am tonight. Now on to sleeve number two!


Yay for you Georganne! That is looking spectacular. 
Right now I am working on 2 shawls and a cowl so I have put the Gansey sleeves on hold for a few weeks. But next week I will go to my sisters again and bring that with me as the sleeve is mostly stockinette with the easy pattern down the center - so I won't have to worry about following a chart with this now


----------



## jmai5421

Sockmouth that is beautiful. I especially like the anchor in the front. Beautiful job. Love the color too.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Hooray!!! Your Gansey is looking great!! I love the color, pattern [especially the anchor], and the whole design. You have inspired me to carry on--it is a bit cooler here tonight and I have started on the shoulder straps which are going better than expected. I don't think I am going to do anything too fancy with the sleeves, but do want some kind of design. Oh well --I need to get the straps and neck done first. I think I'll post a picture and see if Julie and all my KP fellow Gansey knitters have any ideas.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Finally, finally, my first sleeve is done. I can't believe how long it has taken. Perhaps if I'd stay home a little more, it wouldn't take so long. I'm hoping that my the end of the month I can get that second sleeve done. In the meantime I have tried it on and it fits. The sleeve is a little tight but blocking should help that, don't you think? And I'll probably be happy with a snug fit when the air is cool. So I'm happy with where I am tonight. Now on to sleeve number two!


I have found just wearing my gansey to be sufficient for things to loosen up- and as you say in the colder weather a close fit should not be a problem.
It is looking good- you will be able to knit your waves, now without any problem at all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Hooray!!! Your Gansey is looking great!! I love the color, pattern [especially the anchor], and the whole design. You have inspired me to carry on--it is a bit cooler here tonight and I have started on the shoulder straps which are going better than expected. I don't think I am going to do anything too fancy with the sleeves, but do want some kind of design. Oh well --I need to get the straps and neck done first. I think I'll post a picture and see if Julie and all my KP fellow Gansey knitters have any ideas.


Looking forward to seeing the photo!


----------



## TLL

Congratulations! You are one more step closer to being done.  It is looking great!


----------



## Normaedern

jmai5421 said:


> Sockmouth that is beautiful. I especially like the anchor in the front. Beautiful job. Love the color too.


Me, too :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

Just finished my Gansey! Fits perfectly! I am wearing it now for a very short while. The heat factor, but it is cool since it is evening and it is too dark to take a picture. I will block tonight and take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Ctown Nana

jmai5421 said:


> Just finished my Gansey! Fits perfectly! I am wearing it now for a very short while. The heat factor, but it is cool since it is evening and it is too dark to take a picture. I will block tonight and take a picture tomorrow.


Can't wait to see the final masterpiece!!--You must be just thrilled that it fits so well. I am still plugging along on my sleeves when the weather is cool enough to knit with a lap full of wool.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Just finished my Gansey! Fits perfectly! I am wearing it now for a very short while. The heat factor, but it is cool since it is evening and it is too dark to take a picture. I will block tonight and take a picture tomorrow.


Yeah! I can't wait to see it, also! I am so glad you are happy with how it turned out. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Just finished my Gansey! Fits perfectly! I am wearing it now for a very short while. The heat factor, but it is cool since it is evening and it is too dark to take a picture. I will block tonight and take a picture tomorrow.


That is great news! Congratulations, Judy! Looking forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## Sockmouth

So happy for you jmai. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. You must be so happy to have done with it. I know I will be.


----------



## jmai5421

Pictures, but sweater still damp so cant show it on me yet. The body of the sweater and the sleeve.


----------



## TLL

What a gorgeous gansey! Congratulations, Judy!!! Have fun wearing it!


----------



## Normaedern

A great piece of work. I love all the different patterns :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Pictures, but sweater still damp so cant show it on me yet. The body of the sweater and the sleeve.


That is looking so good, Judy! How true is the colour- it looks lavender to me? I guess you will be wearing it only before the heat builds up - to take a photo of it being worn! Please don't forget to post it in the Parade!


----------



## Lurker 2

I have been pointed to a further link, actually from the main forum, but an interesting exhibition coming up in the Sheringham Museum
http://www.sheringhammuseum.co.uk
well worth following up!


----------



## abigailbaby

jmai5421 said:


> Pictures, but sweater still damp so cant show it on me yet. The body of the sweater and the sleeve.


That is beautiful!! I'm sure you will get a lot of pleasure as well as compliments when you wear it. The patterns are gorgeous. This really is a work of art.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been pointed to a further link, actually from the main forum, but an interesting exhibition coming up in the Sheringham Museum
> http://www.sheringhammuseum.co.uk
> well worth following up!


This page shows a couple more photos. Oh, wouldn't it be wonderful to see these in person?! Thank you, Julie, for sharing the first link! :thumbup:

http://www.sheringhammuseum.co.uk/index.php/events3/ganseys I really like the navy one with cables.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking so good, Judy! How true is the colour- it looks lavender to me? I guess you will be wearing it only before the heat builds up - to take a photo of it being worn! Please don't forget to post it in the Parade!


Just checked. You are rightit does look lavender. The picture of the sleeve is a little more accurate. It is a light terra cotta.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Judy.....Beyond beautiful!! It must be hard not having the cool weather to wear it in--not that I am rushing our wonderful summer, but it will look so beautiful with anything from a dressy skirt to jeans.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> This page shows a couple more photos. Oh, wouldn't it be wonderful to see these in person?! Thank you, Julie, for sharing the first link! :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.sheringhammuseum.co.uk/index.php/events3/ganseys I really like the navy one with cables.


Those of you interested in these links, might like to check back to Rae Compton's The Complete Book of Traditional GUERNSEY & JERSEY KNITTING -Batsford Craft Paperbacks, 1985. She gives some of the most detailed illustrations of Guernseys from the areas mentioned in the exhibit. 
Pity we can't travel as freely as we are able virtually- especially in view of recent disasters.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Just checked. You are rightit does look lavender. The picture of the sleeve is a little more accurate. It is a light terra cotta.


a limitation of digital photography, and its extention to the computer!


----------



## jmai5421

Ctown Nana said:


> Judy.....Beyond beautiful!! It must be hard not having the cool weather to wear it in--not that I am rushing our wonderful summer, but it will look so beautiful with anything from a dressy skirt to jeans.


I can wait. After the winter that would never go away, I need a little summer. But you are right, I am anxious to wear it.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> I can wait. After the winter that would never go away, I need a little summer. But you are right, I am anxious to wear it.


 :thumbup: (It did not want to go away, did it?  )


----------



## lpeni

Jmai5421, what a beautiful sweater, you should be very proud of it. I started the same sweater when you started yours and have since set it aside. Spring cleaning, gardening and having visitors for 10 days got in the way of my knitting. lol. I'm getting ready to start again after being away from it way to long. 
Hopefully mine turns out as beautiful as yours.


----------



## Lurker 2

lpeni said:


> Jmai5421, what a beautiful sweater, you should be very proud of it. I started the same sweater when you started yours and have since set it aside. Spring cleaning, gardening and having visitors for 10 days got in the way of my knitting. lol. I'm getting ready to start again after being away from it way to long.
> Hopefully mine turns out as beautiful as yours.


I hope so too! What colour is yours?


----------



## Sockmouth

Jmai, that is just beyond belief. So beautiful. I despaired of ever seeing it but it was certainly worth the wait. You will have many years of enjoyment from wearing this and remembering all those hours you spent in its creation. Well done!


----------



## KittyChris

jmai5421 said:


> Pictures, but sweater still damp so cant show it on me yet. The body of the sweater and the sleeve.


Stunning!!!


----------



## jmai5421

Sweater all blocked and dried. Ready to pack away for fall/winter. Me in the sweater. Like the fit.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Sweater all blocked and dried. Ready to pack away for fall/winter. Me in the sweater. Like the fit.


Looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

jmai5421 said:


> Sweater all blocked and dried. Ready to pack away for fall/winter. Me in the sweater. Like the fit.


I really like that the sleeves are nice and long. I'm going to make sure mine has nice long sleeves when I make it(being tall I have a problem finding sleeves long enough for me. I don't like having cold wrists when the rest of me is toasty. 
And now we can see the true color. I do like it.!! Congratulations.


----------



## PatBrown

jmai5421 said:


> Sweater all blocked and dried. Ready to pack away for fall/winter. Me in the sweater. Like the fit.


Very nice! Looks great on you!


----------



## Normaedern

jmai5421 said:


> Sweater all blocked and dried. Ready to pack away for fall/winter. Me in the sweater. Like the fit.


A beautiful gansey :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Sweater all blocked and dried. Ready to pack away for fall/winter. Me in the sweater. Like the fit.


and what is more- the colour shows up more true in this shot! Glad you like it- I think it looks stunning!


----------



## jmai5421

lpeni said:


> Jmai5421, what a beautiful sweater, you should be very proud of it. I started the same sweater when you started yours and have since set it aside. Spring cleaning, gardening and having visitors for 10 days got in the way of my knitting. lol. I'm getting ready to start again after being away from it way to long.
> Hopefully mine turns out as beautiful as yours.


I am sure it will. Be sure to post when you are finished. I know about life in the way of knitting. Just escorted my granddaughters back it AZ. They have been with us for 2 1/2 weeks. Knitting was my break. Spending a lot of time with DH at the clinic with chemo for his lung cancer. Now preparing for my son and his family and canning all the garden goodies. Don't have time for cleaning. Although I have turned the big spare bedroom into storage and now have to clean for son and family.
I know leave the computer and KP and get busy.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I am sure it will. Be sure to post when you are finished. I know about life in the way of knitting. Just escorted my granddaughters back it AZ. They have been with us for 2 1/2 weeks. Knitting was my break. Spending a lot of time with DH at the clinic with chemo for his lung cancer. Now preparing for my son and his family and canning all the garden goodies. Don't have time for cleaning. Although I have turned the big spare bedroom into storage and now have to clean for son and family.
> I know leave the computer and KP and get busy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lpeni

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so too! What colour is yours?


The color is Aran. It's a Red Heart yarn, I didn't want to try an expensive yarn and not be able to complete the sweater. This is my first time knitting a sweater and a lot of ripping out.


----------



## Lurker 2

lpeni said:


> The color is Aran. It's a Red Heart yarn, I didn't want to try an expensive yarn and not be able to complete the sweater. This is my first time knitting a sweater and a lot of ripping out.


Do I gather that it is cream? wise to try a cheaper yarn I guess- though I hope you won't need to do too much ripping out! Which design are you following?


----------



## Lurker 2

I've just checked my library listing- the copy of Dutch Traditional Gansey Knitting from 40 villages (some thing like that is the title) that I requested ages ago is finally in transit- I think they bought it to my request. So in a day or two, I will be able to collect it- will be letting you know of any gems in it- but with modern copyright won't risk copying without permission.


----------



## jmai5421

Awesome Julie. Please let us know the type of patterns and what you think. Then I will check our library.


----------



## TLL

Oh goodness! That sounds like a treasure full of information. I can't wait to hear what you learn also!


----------



## Lurker 2

Judy and Toni- I am keen to pass on what I can- I may have to chart things myself- which would suit you best? charts or written descriptions?


----------



## martina

Please pass on what you can to all, Julie. This workshop has many followers.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Please pass on what you can to all, Julie. This workshop has many followers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Personally, I really appreciate charts anymore. They are so easy to follow once I understand the symbols.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Personally, I really appreciate charts anymore. They are so easy to follow once I understand the symbols.  Thank you!!!


And as the guernsey is mainly knit or purl- there is really only two symbols- but that will take more time- because I will have to draft them! But they are easier to proof read!


----------



## martina

Sorry, but I prefer written instructions, but it is what you choose, Julie.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> And as the guernsey is mainly knit or purl- there is really only two symbols- but that will take more time- because I will have to draft them! But they are easier to proof read!


Whichever works best for you, Julie. I like making charts. I could do that part for you, if you would like.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Sorry, but I prefer written instructions, but it is what you choose, Julie.


Good reason to do both! But it will depend on what I find of interest- the book is translated out of the Dutch- so I am hoping the translator is a knitter!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Whichever works best for you, Julie. I like making charts. I could do that part for you, if you would like.


I'll make the decision once I see what I am working with! Do you have access to the book?


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll make the decision once I see what I am working with! Do you have access to the book?


Would you give the full name of the book and its author? I could check. 

Edit: I just checked my local library system and used "Dutch Traditional Gansey Knitting" to search Minnesota libraries. So far, I can't find it, but maybe the librarian would have an idea. I will keep looking.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Would you give the full name of the book and its author? I could check.


Stella Ruhe Dutch Traditional Ganseys: Sweaters from 40 Villages English translation by Ammerins Moss-de-Boer.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Stella Ruhe Dutch Traditional Ganseys: Sweaters from 40 Villages English translation by Ammerins Moss-de-Boer.


We still couldn't find it in the library system, but I did find it on Amazon. They are taking pre-orders. It will be released Aug. 12, 2014 for $21.74. If our librarian chooses to order it, it would be sometime in September by the time it comes. :? That really is a pretty decent price, I am sooooo tempted to order it, but I got the Brown-Reisdal book with my b-day money.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> We still couldn't find it in the library system, but I did find it on Amazon. They are taking pre-orders. It will be released Aug. 12, 2014 for $21.74. If our librarian chooses to order it, it would be sometime in September by the time it comes. :? That really is a pretty decent price, I am sooooo tempted to order it, but I got the Brown-Reisdal book with my b-day money.


I could spend SO much money on books! My current most wanted one is the Madeline Weston- 25 Country Weekend Knits- but no spare cash- the landlord has just put the rent up!


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> I could spend SO much money on books! My current most wanted one is the Madeline Weston- 25 Country Weekend Knits- but no spare cash- the landlord has just put the rent up!


I would like that one also! Oh well. It is a good thing we have libraries. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I would like that one also! Oh well. It is a good thing we have libraries. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> I would like that one also! Oh well. It is a good thing we have libraries. :thumbup:


I used the library copy. I liked so many of the designs I just had to copy them for future use. Libraries are so handy!


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> I used the library copy. I liked so many of the designs I just had to copy them for future use. Libraries are so handy!


Which library did you use? I was not able to locate it at all.


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> Which library did you use? I was not able to locate it at all.


I used it for The Country Weekend Knits. I haven't located the one that Julie has, the Dutch one. I think I was in Phoenix with my daughter when we borrowed the weekend knits.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> I used it for The Country Weekend Knits. I haven't located the one that Julie has, the Dutch one. I think I was in Phoenix with my daughter when we borrowed the weekend knits.


Ok, thanks! I will wait to see what our librarian here decides to do.


----------



## abigailbaby

When you are looking at Amazon books, do you ever look at the used books for sale? I bought Cornish Guernsey & Knit-frocks (Mary Wright) and Patterns for Guernseys, Jerseys & Arans (Gladys Thompson) and 50 Knit Fabulous Knit Aran Stitches (Rita Weiss) as used books. I looked at the description of the book and I am very pleased with all three. I saved a lot of money. I always look at their used books to see if I can get a bargain. They come with satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## jmai5421

abigailbaby said:


> When you are looking at Amazon books, do you ever look at the used books for sale? I bought Cornish Guernsey & Knit-frocks (Mary Wright) and Patterns for Guernseys, Jerseys & Arans (Gladys Thompson) and 50 Knit Fabulous Knit Aran Stitches (Rita Weiss) as used books. I looked at the description of the book and I am very pleased with all three. I saved a lot of money. I always look at their used books to see if I can get a bargain. They come with satisfaction guaranteed.


I do too, but sometimes get them at the library to see if I really want them. ThenI go to Amazon used books. The used book plus shipping has to be less by a few $ from the new one Amazon has to offer. My husband has Prime for the movies. It works for me too.


----------



## TLL

abigailbaby said:


> When you are looking at Amazon books, do you ever look at the used books for sale? I bought Cornish Guernsey & Knit-frocks (Mary Wright) and Patterns for Guernseys, Jerseys & Arans (Gladys Thompson) and 50 Knit Fabulous Knit Aran Stitches (Rita Weiss) as used books. I looked at the description of the book and I am very pleased with all three. I saved a lot of money. I always look at their used books to see if I can get a bargain. They come with satisfaction guaranteed.


All of the time! We have gotten some really good deals with their used books. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Julie has asked me to keep it open for awhile - as she feels there are works in progress and possibly some new information in the works. I am happy to do so. 

I think this workshop is full of wonderful information. Designer1234


----------



## Lurker 2

I have the notice now from the Library that the Stella Ruhe book is in- so the plan is to fetch it tomorrow- bit late to go out today- the buses will be full of school children and that always makes for a slow trip! (late Monday afternoon for me, presently)


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Julie has asked me to keep it open for awhile - as she feels there are works in progress and possibly some new information in the works. I am happy to do so.
> 
> I think this workshop is full of wonderful information. Designer1234


Thanks Shirley
I have learned and am learning so much. As soon as it gets cooler I am going to make a cardigan. Most of it will be my own design. Julie said she would help me.
Julie is right, several are still working on their Ganseys. For me it was hard to finish will all that wool in my lap in the summer. Luckily I only had the second sleeve to finish. I did a little bit at a time early in the morning. I can't imagine what it would be like in the southern half of the states.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the notice now from the Library that the Stella Ruhe book is in- so the plan is to fetch it tomorrow- bit late to go out today- the buses will be full of school children and that always makes for a slow trip! (late Monday afternoon for me, presently)


I can't remember the Stella Ruhe book! She is the author, right? I found a Gansey sweater pattern that I had tucked away. It looks easy as there aren't so many different patterns like the one I just finished. This one is one of Elizabeth Zimmermans patterns. It is for a man, her husband and then one for her daughter, Meg.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I can't remember the Stella Ruhe book! She is the author, right? I found a Gansey sweater pattern that I had tucked away. It looks easy as there aren't so many different patterns like the one I just finished. This one is one of Elizabeth Zimmermans patterns. It is for a man, her husband and then one for her daughter, Meg.


It is the one from the Netherlands- with designs from 40 villages for some 60 sweaters- I will know more tomorrow. I don't know which of the Elizabeth Zimmerman Designs it would be- the only book of hers that I have borrowed was for Garter Stitch designs.


----------



## jmai5421

Mine is just a printed copy, not in a book. They are knitted in the round OK but then steeked. I can and have steeked for Norwegian sweaters but don't really like to steek. It has garter stitch saddle shoulders and sleeves knitted down from armhole OK with that. She used short rows for shoulder and neck treatment, not sure about that. It says she got her motif from Mary Wright's book Cornish Guernseys and Knit Frocks. The designs look like a raised diamond vertically and the tree of life. Not really any separation between the rows except the knit stitches running up the diamonds separating them. Then there is the knit stitch for the tree of life. The neck and short rows for the neck are garter.
It says originally published in Wool Gathering #25 and pictures in her Knitting Workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2

:thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

Looks easy but I think I will still knit my cardigan using my own designs. I might rethink the color and the #5 wool, just because it is so expensive. I will probably go to the same site that I got yarn for my other Gansey. It is cheaper, still wool but DK weight. I will have to do a gauge and check needle size.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Looks easy but I think I will still knit my cardigan using my own designs. I might rethink the color and the #5 wool, just because it is so expensive. I will probably go to the same site that I got yarn for my other Gansey. It is cheaper, still wool but DK weight. I will have to do a gauge and check needle size.


It will be fun to see how your next project goes.


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> It will be fun to see how your next project goes.


I am anxious to start but need to finish some things first, probably after Christmas. I keep finding more patterns and ideas. Just have to make some decisions. Can't use all the patterns that I like.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Can't use all the patterns that I like.


We sure can dream though, can't we? :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

I have spent the last two days- when I could get a moment looking through the Stella Ruhe book- there is a wealth of information- lots of photographs of old, and modern ganseys that were knitted for this project. The graphs are on the small side- but 
given that there are suggestions for 60 different ganseys- this is a very worthwhile book. It is most interesting to see how the designs are interpreted- subtle differences from the British ones- but I would thoroughly recommend at least borrowing the book from the local Library!

Edit: I was interested to note that a lot of the designs omitted the sleeve gusset, and had shaped necklines, although the author talks frequently of them being a T design.


----------



## martina

Thanks for this info. Definitely going to make one this year.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thanks for this info. Definitely going to make one this year.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Thanks for the review, Julie! I look forward to getting my hands on a copy somehow. I wonder if they published it in your neck of the woods before they made it available here. It is the same cover as on Amazon, and is not available yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thanks for the review, Julie! I look forward to getting my hands on a copy somehow. I wonder if they published it in your neck of the woods before they made it available here. It is the same cover as on Amazon, and is not available yet.


It was published in the Dutch Language first (obviously) in 2013 , with a second printing 2014, March- but it is not clear which language that was.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> It was published in the Dutch Language first (obviously) in 2013 , with a second printing 2014, March- but it is not clear which language that was.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake

I just ordered it (pre ordered) from Amazon.

I am so enthralled with these sweaters, but it is way too hot to start one with such thick wool yarn. Besides that, I have only spun up about 500 yards of Romney to make one, so I guess I better get spinning too.

I went on ebay uk and they have several books on these sweaters that we don't have in the US. They haven't come yet but soon. One I bought was "Knitting Gansys" by Beth Brown-Reinsel. My friend took a class from her and showed me the book and it even has a tutorial for making itty bitty sweaters to learn the parts.


----------



## TLL

lovethelake said:


> I just ordered it (pre ordered) from Amazon.
> 
> I am so enthralled with these sweaters, but it is way too hot to start one with such thick wool yarn. Besides that, I have only spun up about 500 yards of Romney to make one, so I guess I better get spinning too.
> 
> I went on ebay uk and they have several books on these sweaters that we don't have in the US. They haven't come yet but soon. One I bought was "Knitting Gansys" by Beth Brown-Reinsel. My friend took a class from her and showed me the book and it even has a tutorial for making itty bitty sweaters to learn the parts.


I appreciate the creative freedom in these sweaters and need to get caught up on some other projects before tackling another one. But I did find a used copy of the Brown-Reinsel book on Amazon. All of the information that she has in there is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Lurker 2

lovethelake said:


> I just ordered it (pre ordered) from Amazon.
> 
> I am so enthralled with these sweaters, but it is way too hot to start one with such thick wool yarn. Besides that, I have only spun up about 500 yards of Romney to make one, so I guess I better get spinning too.
> 
> I went on ebay uk and they have several books on these sweaters that we don't have in the US. They haven't come yet but soon. One I bought was "Knitting Gansys" by Beth Brown-Reinsel. My friend took a class from her and showed me the book and it even has a tutorial for making itty bitty sweaters to learn the parts.


At least the spinning is not sitting in your lap! Not in the way the gansey does as you get towards the sleeves. I agree the suggestion to make a tiny gansey first is a good one- The Stella Ruhe book has directions for children up to adult sizes- all allowing for ease- which would be how most people would prefer them now, I think. 
I have just been looking at the Ruhe book again, where she is pointing out how the ganseys were stitched to be re-worked when worn- this is why so many have a band of Stockinette straight above the ribbing (welt) - so the yarn can be cut, and the new welt knit on. Working the sleeves from the top down makes re-working those simpler- they found examples of ganseys where the knitter has used another colour of blue- presumeably unable to match the original. Another particularly Dutch feature is the cord threaded through the neck- with holes being worked in for this, the cord having tassels or pom-poms to prevent it pulling out. In these days before elastic they also used leather cords, tied at the back and tucked into the collar.


----------



## abigailbaby

lovethelake said:


> I just ordered it (pre ordered) from Amazon.
> 
> I am so enthralled with these sweaters, but it is way too hot to start one with such thick wool yarn. Besides that, I have only spun up about 500 yards of Romney to make one, so I guess I better get spinning too.
> 
> I went on ebay uk and they have several books on these sweaters that we don't have in the US. They haven't come yet but soon. One I bought was "Knitting Gansys" by Beth Brown-Reinsel. My friend took a class from her and showed me the book and it even has a tutorial for making itty bitty sweaters to learn the parts.


I have the BBR book and dvd. I am learning a lot knitting the little gansey. I intend to use channel island cast on that I learned. And I am going to use overlapped welts instead of ribbing at the bottom. I've never read a chart for a project but she has a chart reading lesson. I am ready to start the underarm gusset. After this sample gansey I feel more confident about designing and charting a big gansey. Sometimes I jump off the deep end and other times I like to test the water first. This is a stick my toe in the water. The yarn is too expensive to start a project with big unknowns.


----------



## Lurker 2

abigailbaby said:


> I have the BBR book and dvd. I am learning a lot knitting the little gansey. I intend to use channel island cast on that I learned. And I am going to use overlapped welts instead of ribbing at the bottom. I've never read a chart for a project but she has a chart reading lesson. I am ready to start the underarm gusset. After this sample gansey I feel more confident about designing and charting a big gansey. Sometimes I jump off the deep end and other times I like to test the water first. This is a stick my toe in the water. The yarn is too expensive to start a project with big unknowns.


That sounds very wise! I am glad you are happy with the learning process.


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> I appreciate the creative freedom in these sweaters and need to get caught up on some other projects before tackling another one. But I did find a used copy of the Brown-Reinsel book on Amazon. All of the information that she has in there is worth its weight in gold.


That is the book I used to make my first Gansey. I followed the pattern. I want to use the cardigan that is towards the back of the book and make up my own designs that I have found in other books for my next sweater. I really like the book. I ended up getting a used copy from Amazon.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> That is the book I used to make my first Gansey. I followed the pattern. I want to use the cardigan that is towards the back of the book and make up my own designs that I have found in other books for my next sweater. I really like the book. I ended up getting a used copy from Amazon.


Me, too! My copy from the library came at just the right time to help me get finished up and then when I got a little extra cash, I found a used copy on Amazon also. What a treasure! I so look forward to this other book also.


----------



## lovethelake

abigailbaby said:


> I have the BBR book and dvd. I am learning a lot knitting the little gansey. I intend to use channel island cast on that I learned. And I am going to use overlapped welts instead of ribbing at the bottom. I've never read a chart for a project but she has a chart reading lesson. I am ready to start the underarm gusset. After this sample gansey I feel more confident about designing and charting a big gansey. Sometimes I jump off the deep end and other times I like to test the water first. This is a stick my toe in the water. The yarn is too expensive to start a project with big unknowns.


Did not know about the DVD, thanks


----------



## Noreen

Knitscene Fall Issue has a section called Modern Ganseys for everyone. There is a writeup about it at 
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/knitscene/archive/2014/07/22/knitted-ganseys-a-love-story.aspx?a=kr140816&mid=572401&rid=2766288

I really like the look of the patterns especially the hoodie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Knitscene Fall Issue has a section called Modern Ganseys for everyone. There is a writeup about it at
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/knitscene/archive/2014/07/22/knitted-ganseys-a-love-story.aspx?a=kr140816&mid=572401&rid=2766288
> 
> I really like the look of the patterns especially the hoodie.


I rather like the hoodie too.


----------



## Lurker 2

The blue Gansey I made for the DGS, it is being kept for Sunday best (God Bless to DD) He loves it!
Don't know why the image is so HUGE!


----------



## Noreen

Lurker 2 said:


> The blue Gansey I made for the DGS, it is being kept for Sunday best (God Bless to DD) He loves it!
> Don't know why the image is so HUGE!


Your sweater is FANTASTIC and your model is so cute, glad he likes it


----------



## Lurker 2

Noreen said:


> Your sweater is FANTASTIC and your model is so cute, glad he likes it


Thank you so much, Noreen!


----------



## Normaedern

Noreen said:


> Your sweater is FANTASTIC and your model is so cute, glad he likes it


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

Looks stunning Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you, to both Norma, and Chris!


----------



## martina

That is beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That is beautiful, Julie.


Thanks so much, Martina!


----------



## TLL

Noreen said:


> Knitscene Fall Issue has a section called Modern Ganseys for everyone. There is a writeup about it at
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/knitscene/archive/2014/07/22/knitted-ganseys-a-love-story.aspx?a=kr140816&mid=572401&rid=2766288
> 
> I really like the look of the patterns especially the hoodie.


What a wonderful gift we have been given. Thank you so much, Julie, for sharing your talents! And thank you, Noreen, for sharing that post.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful sweater(Gansey) Julie. I must say the little model is adorable.
I have to figure out how to get back on KP. I haven't been getting any notices or the newsletter. Admin says I got rid of cookies, but I haven't changed anything. I will ask them again what I need to do.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> The blue Gansey I made for the DGS, it is being kept for Sunday best (God Bless to DD) He loves it!
> Don't know why the image is so HUGE!


I don't know how I missed this. :? Your blue guensey is perfect for your little one! That color and his eyes!!! I really like how you did the patterning on this sweater. :thumbup:

Thanks again, Julie, for all you have shared with us. I can't wait to make more.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful sweater(Gansey) Julie. I must say the little model is adorable.
> I have to figure out how to get back on KP. I haven't been getting any notices or the newsletter. Admin says I got rid of cookies, but I haven't changed anything. I will ask them again what I need to do.


I am sorry, Judy to hear of your problems with KP! not one I have yet had. My current issue is with the awful lot of pop-ups I am getting- I have to keep clear the monitor of Advertisements for Casino- online gambling- and lots of job offers for a gazillion dollars by some spurious method on line- grrrrrr
I am partial to our little fellow- he is so loving towards his nana- and all she can do most of the time is gift- I started to write something - but will continue in a PM!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I don't know how I missed this. :? Your blue guensey is perfect for your little one! That color and his eyes!!! I really like how you did the patterning on this sweater. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again, Julie, for all you have shared with us. I can't wait to make more.


I am so glad you are enjoying the process, Toni, and thanks!


----------



## KittyChris

I have finally finished grandson's Gansey. Yay. My fault since it was summer so I was working on other projects.


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> I have finally finished grandson's Gansey. Yay. My fault since it was summer so I was working on other projects.


Yeah! Chris it is beautiful! Well done!!! :thumbup: I bet it feels good to be done with it. The temps are changing and he will be able to wear it soon. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## martina

Beautiful gansey. I love the colour.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> I have finally finished grandson's Gansey. Yay. My fault since it was summer so I was working on other projects.


That is why I asked Shirley (Designer1234) to keep the Workshop open- because I was sure there would be more interest as your temperatures cooled. 
You must be very pleased with this- a fine effort!


----------



## Phylbert

Such beautiful sweaters. I am just getting back into knitting with the colder temperatures and am working on my very first sweater. We shall see if this turns into a year long project...lol! I want to thank Lurker and everyone for all their interesting questions and answers in this workshop. It has really been wonderful learning experience.


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely sweater, Chris :thumbup: He will love it.


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> Yeah! Chris it is beautiful! Well done!!! :thumbup: I bet it feels good to be done with it. The temps are changing and he will be able to wear it soon. Whoo Hoo!


Yes it sure does feel good to complete this. He does love it.


----------



## KittyChris

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I asked Shirley (Designer1234) to keep the Workshop open- because I was sure there would be more interest as your temperatures cooled.
> You must be very pleased with this- a fine effort!


Julie - Thank you for keeping this open. It feels so good to post this project done. It sure doesn't take long to knit a child's sleeve .... But with the weather cooling down now I had to get it done.


----------



## KittyChris

Phylbert said:


> Such beautiful sweaters. I am just getting back into knitting with the colder temperatures and am working on my very first sweater. We shall see if this turns into a year long project...lol! I want to thank Lurker and everyone for all their interesting questions and answers in this workshop. It has really been wonderful learning experience.


It will only take long if you keep starting other projects like I did. You'll do great.


----------



## KittyChris

Normaedern said:


> Lovely sweater, Chris :thumbup: He will love it.


Thank you. :-D And he is thrilled about the anchors. His PJ's yesterday had anchors. So glad I did them. He is also thrilled that there is no front or back. .


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Julie - Thank you for keeping this open. It feels so good to post this project done. It sure doesn't take long to knit a child's sleeve .... But with the weather cooling down now I had to get it done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP WILL BE CLOSED ON OCTOBER 20*.

Thanks to Julie and all the students.

The workshop will be included in the closed workshops on the Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 and all KP members are welcome to refer to it at any time in the future. You will not be able to post once it is closed but most of our teachers are perfectly willing to answer pm's if you need help.

Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Lurker 2

I would like to take this opportunity to thank the many people who have helped make this workshop the learning experience it has been for myself, and hopefully everyone taking part. I had no idea of the Gansey being a Netherlands Tradition, until one of you with Dutch heritage mentioned that. Yet when you think about it the North Sea coasts several countries, and Fisherfolk by the nature of their work, travel vast distances.
The Gansey uses simple elements to achieve it's unique design. And it is believed that each knitter worked his or her own designs in years gone by. I would hope there are more Ganseys being made now the Northern Hemisphere has cooled. If anyone strikes a problem, whether of construction or design, please feel free to contact me- as Designer 1234 mentions I am just a PM away, although very far distant to many, in reality.
This has been an exciting journey.


----------



## Designer1234

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. THANKS TO JULIE AND ALL THE STUDENTS . DESIGNER1234


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

